# [Various] Computex 2016 [Pic/Video Heavy]



## ondoy

*Phanteks*


----------



## lolfail9001

So, the Xtreme Gaming fan config was real...

Uh.


----------



## ondoy

*GIGABYTE Forays Into Enthusiast PSUs with New Xtreme Gaming Line*


*GIGABYTE Also Unveils the XC700 Gaming Chassis*


----------



## ondoy

*Corsair Shows Cool New Gear at Computex*


----------



## ondoy

*Palit*


----------



## ondoy

*Azio*


----------



## Yttrium

damn, gotta pick up my brain after this mindblowing datastream of stuff

I like the new motherboards but I can't help feeling like I should wait for zen despite knowing that zen might not live up to my expectations.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Very nice, pics has me interested in a few things. Thanks!


----------



## speedyeggtart

my wallet is not safe!


----------



## yoi

cannot sleep ... and now , waiting for some more updates ... thank you internet ...

PS.

need more updates!!! lol


----------



## Serandur

Corsair's stuff is beautiful.









Gigabyte's stuff is... meh. That Xtreme 1080 is hideous and doesn't have a backplate for some reason. Their motherboards have adopted the hideous gam3rz look too. The Gigabyte fanboy in me has died.


----------



## Eorzean

I want Palit's testbench.

Someone please steal it for me


----------



## Gilles3000

Phanteks watercooling gear? Pretty cool, but I wonder if its going to be any good.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Corsair's stuff is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte's stuff is... meh. That Xtreme 1080 is hideous and doesn't have a backplate for some reason. Their motherboards have adopted the hideous gam3rz look too. The Gigabyte fanboy in me has died.


Yep I agree, I liked when Gigabyte was a bit more about just putting in what did the job.

I guess they have to adapt because a lot of people like bling these days.

Everything has 'EXTREME' all over it, yes because gaming is like snowboarding down a mountain.


----------



## wizardbro

Give me some new matx cases. What's with all the atx full towers?. Thought we had enough of those already.


----------



## rauf0

subbed


----------



## day187

Thanks for the pictures ?


----------



## Avant Garde

Thanks for info _*ondoy*_ I hope for some new G-Sync monitors though...


----------



## Majentrix

Phanteks are entering the WC market? That came straight outta left field. I wonder who their OEM is.


----------



## Kokin

Hoping to see new monitors pop up here soon.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## tamas970

No Z270 boards yet...


----------



## Chen420

Loooool "game rock" \M/


----------



## ChevChelios

cool pics but idc about any of this tbh:

3 things I care about on Computex:

- 1070 AIBs (will they be there ?)
- Polaris10
- new 1440p 144Hz Gsync/Freesync IPS/VA monitors to rival the Asus and Acers .. possibly with HDR (is that a thing ? is there *any* point to expect a proper high res high Hz gaming mitor with HDR any time soon ? or is that only reserved to TVs and professional monitors ?)


----------



## Hugh is daft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tamas970*
> 
> No Z270 boards yet...


Wait what really new Z series boards this year? Am I completely out or are you speculating ?


----------



## HMoneyGrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hugh is daft*
> 
> Wait what really new Z series boards this year? Am I completely out or are you speculating ?


I don't know if it will called Z270, but there is supposed to be a Z series refresh this winter around the same time Kaby Lake comes out. I don't know if the platform is far enough along to have boards at Computex. But hey, who knows what will be shown....(its still very early, conference doesn't official start until May 31st.)


----------



## Vesimas

Subbed :V


----------



## Dimensive

I guess OP is asleep, so...

*MSI*


----------



## Dimensive

*GALAX*


----------



## Hugh is daft

Spotted this on Instagram, that's a custom sized small form factor motherboard from Asus isn't it ?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Gigabyte should've named that white and orange mobo ASIIMOV.


----------



## GHADthc

Those Galax DDR4 4000Mhz Dimms, and GPU's...and weird PCI-E SSD thing...Unnnnffff!


----------



## BakerMan1971

Wow Phanteks doing Water cooling
and ASUS doing a modular PC system with Cable Free power supply! Interesting indeed (saw it was Cable Free in their presentation)


----------



## NicksTricks007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GHADthc*
> 
> Those Galax DDR4 4000Mhz Dimms, and GPU's...and weird PCI-E SSD thing...Unnnnffff!


I have always gone with white themed builds, but I'm just not feeling the Galax HoF stuff.


----------



## Code-Red

Please stop with all the GAMER/ULT1MAT3/etc branding. I'd like more tasteful parts to choose from.

That GameRock stuff is just pathetic. Who thought that was a good idea?


----------



## NicksTricks007

Also, those mag-lev bearing fans from corsair sound legit. 2000 rpm range, PWM speed control. Hope the price is halfway decent, like in the $35-$40 range would be ok.


----------



## GHADthc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*
> 
> I have always gone with white themed builds, but I'm just not feeling the Galax HoF stuff.


They are alittle bit gaudy, but for some odd reason I like them better than the last few iterations....Also those Phanteks blocks look very reminiscent of Watercool Heatkiller 4.0 blocks.


----------



## Dimensive

Interesting to see a CPU cooler from MSI.


----------



## NicksTricks007

@Code-Red

I know right. I mean, I understand that there are some out there that like that sorta thing. But it looks like 90% of their products are now branded with that crap.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Them boys at Phanteks aint playing! I like all this innovation and ambitious product roll outs!


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*


Wow That case is just gorgeous. The front glass panel is an interesting design if you go for a clean build.


----------



## Hugh is daft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*
> 
> @Code-Red
> 
> I know right. I mean, I understand that there are some out there that like that sorta thing. But it looks like 90% of their products are now branded with that crap.


Thank the hardware gods we have manufacturers like Evga, Cryorig, Phanteks, the WS line from Asus and to a lesser extent the Signature series. Also MSI's Lower end motherboards look quite nice, like the x99 sli plus.


----------



## ondoy

*AeroCool*


----------



## ondoy

*OCZ*


----------



## Avant Garde

It smells like another KIDDIE-PUBERTY PC Tech Showdown... Damn...


----------



## Code-Red

Is OCZ just a line from Toshiba now, I thought they went out of business?


----------



## ondoy

*LIan LI*


----------



## NicksTricks007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> Wow That case is just gorgeous. The front glass panel is an interesting design if you go for a clean build.


Very clean looking case. Now if it only came in white







For my next build, I was looking into having a case custom fabricated by a local shop in town and it looks very similar to this one. If Corsair prices this under the $200 the fab shop quote to build my custom case, then I may jump on it.


----------



## ondoy

*Klevv*


----------



## ondoy

*ID Cooling*


----------



## Buris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> *LIan LI*


I want that desk case so bad


----------



## NicksTricks007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> Is OCZ just a line from Toshiba now, I thought they went out of business?


OCZ was in fact bought by Toshiba last year http://www.pcworld.com/article/2090061/toshiba-completes-acquisition-of-ocz-storage.html.


----------



## ondoy

*Be Quiet*


----------



## NicksTricks007

Is that a freakin radiator on top of that ID chassis?


----------



## Cyclonic

No backplate on that gigabyte extreme


----------



## ondoy

*ASUS Unveils Eight ROG products, Avalon prototype and Rampage V Edition 10 X99*
Quote:


> ASUS Republic of Gamers (ROG) today hosted the Join the Republic press event at Computex 2016, marking its first full decade of premium gaming innovation and market leadership - and unveiling a new line-up of elite gaming gear.
> 
> Unveiled today for the first time was ROG Avalon, a proof-of- concept build that envisions the future of gaming PCs beyond the standard form-factors. Product reveals included Rampage V Edition 10, a celebratory refresh of ROG's flagship gaming motherboard, and G31 and GX800 - respectively the world's most-powerful compact gaming desktop and gaming laptop. Also shown for the first time were Swift PG248Q, a super-narrow- bezel gaming monitor with an overclockable 180Hz refresh rate, the Centurion gaming headset that delivers true 7.1-channel surround sound, and XG Station 2, an innovative external graphics dock. Strix was also introduced as the newest recruit to Join the Republic, with ROG Strix GeForce ® GTX 1080 revealed as the first gaming graphics card to carry the ROG Strix branding. Commenting on ROG's decade at the top, ASUS Chairman Jonney Shih, said: "I'm incredibly proud of ROG's achievements over its first 10 years, and today's announcement demonstrates that our commitment to extreme performance and gaming superiority is undiminished. I guarantee that ROG's second decade will be every bit as exhilarating. Today is a celebration of our success - and proof that ROG's epic innovation and dominance continues at full strength.


----------



## Origondoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> *Be Quiet*


Are there any SilentWing 3 fans around? Or some extra designed fans from BeQuiet! optimized for the radiators? Need 140mm fans from them sooo bad


----------



## NicksTricks007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buris*
> 
> I want that desk case so bad


Likewise. Wife says I need to downsize to make room for a crib and baby stuff. This would be perfect and now I can justify the purchase lol.


----------



## ondoy

*New Cases, 'ModTime Platform' From BitFenix At Computex 2016*
*Aurora*

*Prodigy Cape*

*Prodigy Pillow*

*Trident*


----------



## ondoy

*Asus Unveils Two 'Disegno' Monitors With USB Type-C And Qi Charging*



Quote:


> The MX27UC that was on display has a 27-inch IPS panel with a 4K (3840 by 2160) resolution and covers 100 percent of the sRGB color space. It has a pair of 3 W Bang & Olufsen speakers. Most notably, though, the MX27UC has full USB 3.1 Type-C support, which includes DisplayPort Alternate mode, USB Type-C Power Delivery, and of course data transmission.


----------



## ondoy

*MSI Unchains You With A VR PC Backpack*




Quote:


> MSI unveiled a new type of gaming PC that's designed to be worn like a backpack. This PC is targeted at the VR community to give users a gaming experience without being tied down by a power cable.
> 
> The backpack PC merges the gap between gaming notebooks and full desktop systems. It uses an MSI Z170 motherboard paired with an Intel 6th Gen (Skylake) Core i7 and a desktop Nvidia GTX 980 graphics card, but it also has a battery. MSI said that in this configuration, the PC is capable of running VR games for 60-90 minutes on a single charge.


----------



## NicksTricks007

No details on the refresh rate for those monitors yet though


----------



## one-shot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*
> 
> No details on the refresh rate for those monitors yet though


Yes, I want a 288Hz 1440P 27-30" monitor. 144 Hz 4k would be acceptable too.


----------



## agrims

That Bitfenix prodigy pillow looks great! Now to see the true size and price...


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


>




I literally had one of these moments when I saw this image. There aren't that many cases with front windows.


----------



## ondoy

*Asus starts Computex with a Zenvolution*


----------



## ondoy

*Asus reveals its first robot, Zenbo*


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> 
> 
> I literally had one of these moments when I saw this image. There aren't that many cases with front windows.


Front window is indeed pretty neat and I pretty much reacted the same. hope,we see a lot more of it in the future with different designs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*


It might just be me but that look a bit ridiculous, might just be the orange color.


----------



## AndreTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> 
> 
> I literally had one of these moments when I saw this image. There aren't that many cases with front windows.


That's the awesome 780T mod by Twister







Scary price but pure state of art.


----------



## ondoy

*ASUS' ZenBook 3 is thinner, lighter and faster than the MacBook*


----------



## ondoy

*ASUS' latest Transformers take heavy cues from Microsoft's Surface*


----------



## ondoy

*ASUS' me-too VR headset sure looks fancy*


----------



## ondoy

*ASUS ROG unveils Avalon, a hassle-free approach to a DIY PC*


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> 
> 
> I literally had one of these moments when I saw this image. There aren't that many cases with front windows.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the awesome 780T mod by Twister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scary price but pure state of art.
Click to expand...

Ah, now that you mention, I remember seeing it back then. I wonder if Corsair is coming out with their own version or if they're just displaying it to gain some attention.

http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=293243


----------



## ondoy

*ASUS upgrades its crazy ROG liquid-cooled gaming laptop*


----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## SuprUsrStan

*Introducing the Rampage V Edition 10, the customizable king of X99 motherboards
*


----------



## charlesquik

So Amd polaris in 2 days







!


----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## Smanci

I must say I hate all the look of these "gaming" products. If they lack functionality like high heat spreaders do, it's even worse.

But I also do have to say some of those Msi Workstation boards seem more than alright.


----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## Wishmaker

Am I the only one here who prefers the Rampage to the Jesuslike?


----------



## The Robot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dat 1080 Killer Clown Edition








They should've put Sweet Tooth on it.


----------



## littleredwagen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Am I the only one here who prefers the Rampage to the Jesuslike?


No you are most certainly not alone


----------



## sugarhell

Oh god my wallet..

Please use the spoiler feature if you want to quote the pictures.


----------



## ondoy

*New ASUS ROG Swift monitor can hit 180Hz with NVIDIA G-Sync*

Quote:


> ASUS has redefined the refresh rate threshold with its new 24-inch 1080p ROG Swift PG248Q TN display with NVIDIA G-Sync that's capable of hitting up to an incredible 180Hz. The new ROG Swift PG248Q not only packs in G-Sync for tear-free gaming and overclocks to 180Hz, but it also sports an amazing 1ms response time, offering up some of the smoothest and responsive 1080p gaming around.
> 
> ASUS affirms the PG248Q is designed specifically for pro eSports gamers as well as enthusiast gamers, serving up "unparalleled performance and innovation" in a smaller form factor that's designed to reduce the amount of time "your eyes roll across the screen". The ROG Swift PG248Q will be the exclusive monitor for major eSports events including ESL One 2016 and The International 2016. No pricing or availability details were announced just yet.


----------



## ondoy

*New ASUS ROG Swift monitor can hit 180Hz with NVIDIA G-Sync*


Quote:


> ZOTAC's new GeForce GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme Edition is the company's flagship card, with a triple-fan cooling system and a custom heat sink that is just gigantic. We're sure this card is going to have some serious overclocks applied to the GPU and the 8GB of GDDR5X, but we can't confirm it just yet - this is something we should be able to clarify tomorrow.


----------



## ondoy

*MSI displays its new GeForce GTX 1080 GAMING X 8G at Computex 2016*


Quote:


> MSI's GeForce GTX 1080 GAMING X 8G features the new TWIN FROZR VI cooler, TORX Fan 2.0, double ball bearings, a custom 12-phase PCB design, and 6+8-pin PCIe power connector. There's a huge backplate with a black matte backplate, which looks super cool.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littleredwagen*
> 
> No you are most certainly not alone


Rampage Extreme v10, EE Intel, 2 TITAN Strix, = new mortgage







.


----------



## ondoy

*ASUS crams a pair of GTX 1080s into beastly ROG G31 Edition 10 PC*


Quote:


> While you drool over the eyecandy potential that a pair of GTX 1080s brings to the table, we'll tell you that the ROG G31 also contains an Intel Core i7 CPU (likely the 6700K) and up to 64GB of RAM, though we're not yet sure if it's DDR3 or DDR4.
> 
> ASUS is also cramming up to four M.2 PCIe SSDs into the G31, and a Blu-Ray disc writer.
> 
> Now, ASUS used two external power supplies with their ROG G20 to save space inside the chassis, so we're not surprised to see a secondary case housing what we'd guess has to be a 600W power supply. Assuming the cable is long enough to pop under a desk or out of sight, that's certainly no dealbreaker.


----------



## ondoy

*ASUS teases the Ghost Rider custom PC at Computex 2016*


----------



## ondoy

*Acer Unveils Switch V10 and Switch One 10: 2-in-1s for $199 - $249*





Quote:


> The Acer Switch V10 (SW3-017) is a more advanced of the two convertibles introduced by the company as it seems to be a little slimmer, it comes with five colorful metal covers of white, black, aquamarine, red, and dark blue, and has a fingerprint reader on the back. The display of this 2-in-1 hybrid notebook is covered by Antimicrobial Corning Gorilla Glass, which protects the panel and has a special antimicrobial agent, which promises to protect against a variety microorganisms. The device comes with 32 or 64 GB of solid-state storage, front- and back-facing cameras as well as dual-band MIMO 802.11ac Wi-Fi. Besides, the convertible also features a USB Type-C port, which is used for data transfer at likely USB 3.0 speeds, video output and charging.


----------



## ondoy

*Plextor to Demonstrate M8Pe Flagship SSD, EX1 USB Type-C SSD at Computex*


Quote:


> Finally, the Plextor EX1 will be the brand's first external fixed storage solution in a decade. The EX1 will be offered in 128 GB, 256 GB or 512 GB capacities. The maximum transfer rate of the drive will be 500 MB/s, which means that we are talking about an SSD and not just another USB flash stick. As for the interface, the EX1 will rely on USB Type-C (USB 3.1 Gen 1, 5 Gbps) and will thus be compatible with the latest PCs. While a fast external SSD from Plextor seems to be an interesting product, it remains to be seen which of Plextor's exclusive technologies it will support, given the size and other constraints. Earlier this year we reviewed the Samsung T3 external USB-C SSD and it left a very positive impression. Plextor's EX1 will offer some competition to Samsung's external SSD.
> 
> The M8Pe SSDs from Plextor are expected to hit the market already in June. Pricing information has yet to be disclosed, but we do know that the drives will be backed by a five-year warranty. Further details regarding the M8Se and EX1 SSDs are unknown, but we'll publish that information once its available.


----------



## ondoy

*GIGABYTE Aero 14: Thin Gaming Laptop with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970M and 10-Hour Battery Life*




Quote:


> The Aero 14 from GIGABYTE will, among other products, compete against Razer's Blade, which is also relatively thin (17.9 mm) and sports a 14" display. When compared to the Aero, the Razer Blade has a higher resolution 3200×1800 display, slimmer chassis, as well as Thunderbolt 3 support. However, GIGABYTE's machine has larger battery, potentially more DDR4 memory (because the Blade uses soldered down DRAM and cannot be upgraded), potentially higher amount of storage (thanks to two M.2 slots) as well programmable keys.
> 
> Exact pricing of GIGABYTE's Aero 14 will depend on actual configuration, but typically, gaming machines from the company are not overpriced.


----------



## Ragsters

All I need to see is a new X99 mATX motherboard. Anyone have any news if this is happening? Please!!!!!!!


----------



## Avant Garde

Just
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> *New ASUS ROG Swift monitor can hit 180Hz with NVIDIA G-Sync*


24'' *1080p* ???? *2016*?????



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This is ridiculous!


----------



## The-Beast

Oh man that DFI Lanparty Board, I mean Gigabyte Phoenix SLI, so sexy.

Hmm Galax lineup. hmm White PCB. Hmm donuts.


----------



## lolfail9001

970M laptop in 2016. Funny stuff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> Just
> 24'' *1080p* ???? *2016*?????
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This is ridiculous!


Dat 180 refresh rate in doto though.


----------



## tamas970

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> Just
> 24'' *1080p* ???? *2016*?????
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This is ridiculous!


Yeah. Make 120Hz/3D [email protected]@32", IPS. Possible with DP1.3, coming on the new graphics cards.


----------



## TopicClocker

I think the Gigabyte Xtreme Gaming model is the GTX 1070 that I'm going to get, the Palit Jetstream model looks lovely too.

The Zotac PGF looks incredible too, if it's the right price for me I might get that one over the Gigabyte.


----------



## beatfried

Does that Edition 10 mean theres 10GbE on the new Rampage?!








also 10GbE on the MSI WS Board - wuuhu!


----------



## ondoy




----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *littleredwagen*
> 
> No you are most certainly not alone
> 
> 
> 
> Rampage Extreme v10, EE Intel, 2 TITAN Strix, = new mortgage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Personally, I actually prefer the original version of the Rampage V Extreme. I like the way the shroud is done on the original board over the new one. Maybe it would have been better if it were just a "Black Edition"

Rampage V Extreme


Rampage V Extreme Spray painted Black


Rampage V Extreme 10 Edition


See what I mean?
The first two has a classy _Asus Extreme_ look to it while the new one is more glisty gamer vibe.


----------



## Hugh is daft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Personally, I actually prefer the original version of the Rampage V Extreme. I like the way the shroud is done on the original board over the new one. Maybe it would have been better if it were just a "Black Edition"
> 
> Rampage V Extreme
> 
> 
> Rampage V Extreme Spray painted Black
> 
> 
> Rampage V Extreme 10 Edition
> 
> 
> See what I mean?
> The first two has a classy _Asus Extreme_ look to it while the new one is more glisty gamer vibe.


Completly, I've no idea how they came to justify the decision to so drastically alter thier years proven and well loved design aesthetic. The new rgb boards are are almost all.. Like uughh, I really feel uneasy looking at them.

How can a manufacturer who makes gorgeous boards like the X99-E WS be capable of such gross negligence, but yet I've not seen many people applauding the new aesthetic so hopefully things improve?


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Personally, I actually prefer the original version of the Rampage V Extreme. I like the way the shroud is done on the original board over the new one. Maybe it would have been better if it were just a "Black Edition"
> 
> See what I mean?
> The first two has a classy _Asus Extreme_ look to it while the new one is more glisty gamer vibe.


But gamer branding has evolved, and ROG is possibly what spawned all this junk to begin with.

The only one that looked good was the black painted one.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hugh is daft*
> 
> Completly, I've no idea how they came to justify the decision to so drastically alter thier years proven and well loved design aesthetic. The new rgb boards are are almost all.. Like uughh, I really feel uneasy looking at them.
> 
> How can a manufacturer who makes gorgeous boards like the X99-E WS be capable of such gross negligence, but yet I've not seen many people applauding the new aesthetic so hopefully things improve?


The red and black screams 14 year old gamer boy to me, and I honestly can't stand that colour scheme. The black one is hot and so is the RGB one because you can choose your own colours or turn it off completely.


----------



## paskowitz

You can turn the RGBs off. "Problem solved"...


----------



## one-shot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> The red and black screams 14 year old gamer boy to me, and I honestly can't stand that colour scheme. The black one is hot and so is the RGB one because you can choose your own colours or turn it off completely.


I don't mind red and black. Two colors is a fine and the entire color sprectrum is not OK.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> You can turn the RGBs off. "Problem solved"...




That's what I'm trying to say. This new design is just not doing it for me. I guess it's alright. I was contemplating swapping out my RVE for a RVE-BE and Broadwell-E but I might just keep the RVE I've got right now.









It's subtle things. For example, I think this looks amazing.

RIVEBE


EDIT: If I had to pinpoint my issue, it's the Scuplted ASUS look vs the Gamer ROG look on the heat sinks


----------



## ondoy

*LEPA's Computex Lineup Includes New PSUs, Cases And An RGB Cooler*
*MAXTYTAN*


*LPC Chassis*

*EXllusion Coolers*

*NEOllusion: RGB RC On A Cooler?*

*The Chopper Advance*


----------



## ondoy

*Enermax Debuts Four PSU Lines, New Cases And Coolers At Computex*


----------



## NFL

Fingers crossed for some awesome new ITX cases


----------



## JCArch

I hate to say it, but I think everything posted so far looks absolutely awful. Everything is so gaudy and overdone, to me.


----------



## HMoneyGrip

Well, there have been a few things that have looked awesome to me. Those new Corsair Dominator Platinum Ram sticks look pretty nice. Also I think the new Black Edition ROG X99 board looks pretty dope. I do agree most of the AIB 1080 cards look kinda tacky and overdone. The only one that looks decent is the Asus Strix version. That Corsair case with the window in front is bad ass. Not sure if that's coming to production, or just a special mod that did for Computex.


----------



## xx9e02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL*
> 
> Fingers crossed for some awesome new ITX cases


I'm hoping for some mATX without 5.25 bays but so far nothing D:


----------



## Vowels

I hope we get pictures from Cryorig's booth. I want to see more of their Taku and Ola mITX cases.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Please no more RGB!!!


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Please no more RGB!!!


I am sorry, all requests must be made in RGB. Please try again later.


----------



## sugarhell

All these RBGs remind me...


----------



## ondoy

*Super Flower Unveils the Leadex II Family Of PSUs*


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Please no more RGB!!!


IMO RGB is actually a good thing vs being locked into a specific color scheme. The problem, in my view, is that the implementation is often low quality and overdone (each LED is visible, lighting isn't diffused, too bright or too dark, too much vs just an accent, etc). If your entire case is filled with RGBs then there is no contrast and it is just a barf of light.


----------



## JCArch

I would rather have something like the MSI X99 SLI, or RIVEBE with a monochrome base that you can build any type of aesthetic off of. Unless you're going for an white and "X" build, black goes with everything.


----------



## OP20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCArch*
> 
> I hate to say it, but I think everything posted so far looks absolutely awful. Everything is so gaudy and overdone, to me.


Agreed. Not all gamers are children. Where are all of the clean elegant designs.


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OP20*
> 
> Agreed. Not all gamers are children. Where are all of the clean elegant designs.


We wait for Silverstone Pics?


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OP20*
> 
> Agreed. Not all gamers are children. Where are all of the clean elegant designs.


For various reasons I get the impression that a lot of these products are visually designed to appeal to the asian market, who for the most part are still very much into the color vomit/LED Bling/heatsink megachunks stage of things. As a matter of fact, saying so has me itching to find some sales figures comparing companies like Asus and MSI's figures by country or at the least by continent.

Guess I'll start digging....


----------



## Avant Garde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OP20*
> 
> Agreed. Not all gamers are children. Where are all of the clean elegant designs.


+∞


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> For various reasons I get the impression that a lot of these products are visually designed to appeal to the asian market, who for the most part are still very much into the color vomit/LED Bling/heatsink megachunks stage of things. As a matter of fact, saying so has me itching to find some sales figures comparing companies like Asus and MSI's figures by country or at the least by continent.
> 
> Guess I'll start digging....


I mean, they are all asian companies to start with.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolfail9001*
> 
> I mean, they are all asian companies to start with.


I wouldn't expect that to dictate their product design without a strong majority market share though, unless their engineering offices were in Japan.....

Japan can be so clueless sometimes.....


----------



## Mack42

Did I see a Be Quiet AIO liquid cooler? Since the pumps on those are notorious for being loud, I wonder how their's is doing.


----------



## ondoy

*Epic Gear Brings Modular Switch Concept To 'Morph' Gaming Mouse*


----------



## ondoy

*PowerColor Adds Devil Box To Emerging External Graphics Enclosure Race*


Quote:


> PowerColor said the Devil Box will support most of AMD's current GPU lineup, with the exception of the Fury X (no water cooling support), as well as the R9 285, R9 290 and R9 290X. Nvidia's entire Maxwell lineup, from GTX 750 through Titan X, is also supported. There was no mention of the GTX 1080 and GTX 1070, but we can't imagine why they wouldn't work also.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> *PowerColor Adds Devil Box To Emerging External Graphics Enclosure Race*


Pretty nice aside from the trampstamp.

Hopefully the price will be affordable.


----------



## hokk

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2792718/

AM4?

nevermind jumped the gun there.


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> I wouldn't expect that to dictate their product design without a strong majority market share though, unless their engineering offices were in Japan.....
> 
> Japan can be so clueless sometimes.....


You realise most of these thing are engineered in Taiwan


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> All these RBGs remind me...


RGB seems to be in at the moment lol. Apparently. I'm not sure why


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> RGB seems to be in at the moment lol. Apparently. I'm not sure why


LED's have been in for a lot of people for a long time, RBG is just an evolution of that allowing for better customization. Whats not to get?


----------



## Sem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OwnedINC*
> 
> LED's have been in for a lot of people for a long time, RBG is just an evolution of that allowing for better customization. Whats not to get?


exactly nothing wrong with RGBs

i think the problem is most people see these companies showing multi-coloured products thinking it looks tacky

it does but its only for demonstration purposes most of the time people will only pick 1 colour


----------



## Slomo4shO

Day 1 has been disappointing thus far. Hopefully we see some actual innovation later this week...


----------



## xx9e02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> exactly nothing wrong with RGBs
> 
> i think the problem is most people see these companies showing multi-coloured products thinking it looks tacky
> 
> it does but its only for demonstration purposes most of the time people will only pick 1 colour


Imo, RGB is fine and all, I end up disabling most of them anyway.
But give me a base black/gray color scheme and let me RGB off that, wish they wouldn't lock me into black/red + RGB or something of that sort. The top end X99 boards are a good example of that... too bad same can't be said for Z170 where the plastic bling is everywhere


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Day 1 has been disappointing thus far. Hopefully we see some actual innovation later this week...


Computex formally opens May 31. I know for a fact there are products from companies already mentioned here that haven't been covered yet.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

subbed


----------



## Elyminator

Subbed come on matx x99


----------



## NicksTricks007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Day 1 has been disappointing thus far. Hopefully we see some actual innovation later this week...


Expecting companies to reveal everything on the first day is a bit overzealous don't ya think? Patience young grasshopper







All will be revealed in good time.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*
> 
> Expecting companies to reveal everything on the first day is a bit overzealous don't ya think? Patience young grasshopper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All will be revealed in good time.


Anything would be better than last years disappointing reveals


----------



## NicksTricks007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Anything would be better than last years disappointing reveals


I have to agree with you there. Between last years' Computex and E3, I don't know which one was the biggest disappointment. Technically day 1 doesn't start until tomorrow, so I will reserve judgement. However, the little previews we've been getting today have definitely got me anxious.


----------



## CallsignVega

Must resist the urge to sidegrade to new Edition 10 RVE and 6950X!

That AMP Extreme 1080 looks amazing, basically the closest 1080 I've seen to a Lightning version. The Gigabit 1080 Xtreme Edition though looks like the best fan setup, and has more than 1 HDMI 2.0 port. (I think the backplate wasn't complete in time before Computex but will be on shipping versions).

Top 3 1080's IMO:

Gigabyte Xtreme Edition
Zotac AMP Extreme
ASUS Strix


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> Subbed come on matx x99


I'm dying waiting/hoping for this. I mean I am currently planning out my new build with an Ncase but will scratch that idea and buy a Caselabs bh4 as soon as I hear that a new mATX board is being released. The only problem now is that the discounted Caselabs price ends tomorrow. I need to know about mATX now.


----------



## CallsignVega

Here is the Gigabyte Extreme with backplate:


----------



## shilka

Anyone have any info about the new Gigabyte Extreme Gaming PSU series?

Other then this
http://www.techpowerup.com/222917/gigabyte-forays-into-enthusiast-psus-with-new-xtreme-gaming-line


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Must resist the urge to sidegrade to new Edition 10 RVE and 6950X!
> 
> Top 3 1080's IMO:
> 
> Gigabyte Xtreme Edition
> Zotac AMP Extreme
> ASUS Strix


EVGA Classified got 14+3 phases and the Zotac PGF has 16+3 phases, but it isn't available in EU and NA. EVGA has amongst the best customer service I've seen, so although I don't fancy the design I might pick one up regardless and if the 1080Ti or better gets released one could easily upgrade with the EVGA step up program. Something even more important to me is the factory overclocks and cooling, hence why I'm waiting for unbiased reviews and comparisons before I order. It's so difficult to wait, though.


----------



## Cybertox

That new Corsair case with the transparent front window is gorgeous.


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Here is the Gigabyte Extreme with backplate:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Rofl.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> EVGA Classified got 14+3 phases and the Zotac PGF has 16+3 phases, but it isn't available in EU and NA. EVGA has amongst the best customer service I've seen, so although I don't fancy the design I might pick one up regardless and if the 1080Ti or better gets released one could easily upgrade with the EVGA step up program. Something even more important to me is the factory overclocks and cooling, hence why I'm waiting for unbiased reviews and comparisons before I order. It's so difficult to wait, though.


Ya, EVGA is pretty good but I'm not convinced their basic twin fan ACX 3.0 cooler is as good as the top three I listed. Plus only 1 HDMI 2.0 port, something that sucks for VR.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> That new Corsair case with the transparent front window is gorgeous.


Its a mod


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolfail9001*
> 
> Rofl.


That picture was taken because me and another one on TPU asked why there was no backplate on the Extreme Gaming GTX 1080.
A rep from Gigabyte then made an account on TPU showed us that picture and started answering questions.


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> That picture was taken because me and another one on TPU asked why there was no backplate on the Extreme Gaming GTX 1080.
> A rep from Gigabyte then made an account on TPU showed us that picture and started answering questions.


I mean, heads up to them for that, and backplate is always welcomed.

But that made me think of old 4chan proofpics.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolfail9001*
> 
> I mean, heads up to them for that, and backplate is always welcomed.
> 
> But that made me think of old 4chan proofpics.


I am still not sure if those stripes are red or orange?
I dont like orange all that much so i really dont want a video card with orange on it.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> That new Corsair case with the transparent front window is gorgeous.


Its modded ofc, did you actually think Corsair would be capable of making anything like that?


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Is there going to be a water block for the Gigabyte Extreme Gaming?


----------



## FlyingSolo

Really hoping i get to see some nice X99 mATX. Don't really like the ASRock Fatal1ty X99M Killer that i have. Would love to see one in all black or all white.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Its modded ofc, did you actually think Corsair would be capable of making anything like that?


My dreams. Shattered.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Its modded ofc, did you actually think Corsair would be capable of making anything like that?
> 
> 
> 
> My dreams. Shattered.
Click to expand...

Maybe not the lit midplate with water channels but a front glass might have been reasonable.









@ CorsairGeorge. You reading this?


----------



## Clovertail100

Either Gigabyte is run by children, or they think we're a bunch of children.


----------



## NicksTricks007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mookster*
> Either Gigabyte is run by children, or they think we're a bunch of children.


My sentiments exactly. My first reaction was "what the actual (expletive)! Looks like one of those cheap plastic toys from Walmart, as does the majority of their products now.


----------



## Zero_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mookster*
> 
> 
> 
> Either Gigabyte is run by children, or they think we're a bunch of children.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*
> 
> My sentiments exactly. My first reaction was "what the actual (expletive)! Looks like one of those cheap plastic toys from Walmart, as does the majority of their products now.


IKR. Got a few contacts at Gigabyte and have been bugging them about unifying their branding across different devices. Next gen hopefully.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

That Asus VR headset, is that real leather? Thing looks gorgeous







.

Thought with Broadwell-E & AM4 we'd see some more of that by now.


----------



## Gilles3000

Phanteks Enthoo ELITE - NEW $699 Enthusiast Case!




Pretty expensive, but damn that's a nice case. And finally vertical GPU mounting!


----------



## ondoy

*Riotoro Emerges With Ghostwriter Keyboards, New PSUs And Bifröst Cooler*
*Ghostwriters*

*Chilling Out With Bifröst*


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> *Riotoro Emerges With Ghostwriter Keyboards, New PSUs And Bifröst Cooler*
> *Ghostwriters*
> 
> *Chilling Out With Bifröst*


Riotoro also has two new PSU series both made by Great Wall.
One is 80 plus bronze rated and the other is 80 plus gold rated.

Cant recall what the wattage options where.


----------



## capitaltpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Phanteks Enthoo ELITE - NEW $699 Enthusiast Case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty expensive, but damn that's a nice case. And finally vertical GPU mounting!


Great looking, but at $699, this is going to make the decision between the Enthoo Elite and the Caselabs SMA8 much harder.


----------



## realtomatoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capitaltpt*
> 
> Great looking, but at $699, this is going to make the decision between the Enthoo Elite and the Caselabs SMA8 much harder.


exactly what i was thinking.
personally, i haven't gone with caselabs coz of the lack of filters. of course, i may have just been stupid and didn't know they had air filters with them.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Phanteks Enthoo ELITE - NEW $699 Enthusiast Case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty expensive, but damn that's a nice case. And finally vertical GPU mounting!


same price as the old TJ11....ah... loved that TJ11.


----------



## DarkBlade6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> *Asus reveals its first robot, Zenbo*


LOOOOL he looks so creepy


----------



## capitaltpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realtomatoes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *capitaltpt*
> 
> Great looking, but at $699, this is going to make the decision between the Enthoo Elite and the Caselabs SMA8 much harder.
> 
> 
> 
> exactly what i was thinking.
> personally, i haven't gone with caselabs coz of the lack of filters. of course, i may have just been stupid and didn't know they had air filters with them.
Click to expand...

They're not included. That's one thing the Phanteks has going for it is it's an all inclusive solution. I'll have to wait for a more in depth review to see if it will work for my needs


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> But gamer branding has evolved, and ROG is possibly what spawned all this junk to begin with.
> 
> The only one that looked good was the black painted one.


It has, what I find funny is how they (ROG) have stayed rather reserved compared to some of the stuff that is coming out.


----------



## Zero4549

Alright, I'm going to have to look through the rest of this later. Nothing particularly revolutionary this year, but a lot of nice polish (and a lot of *** bizzaro stuff, but that is par for the course).


----------



## Findecanor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> *Chilling Out With Bifröst*


LOL, what a ridiculous name.

The two dots are the snake-eyes of the gods. The horizontal colon, hovering over the name like a talisman, man.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkBlade6*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> *Asus reveals its first robot, Zenbo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOOOL he looks so creepy
Click to expand...

That looks like the unholy love child between a penguin and Tik Tok


----------



## looniam

THIS!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> I guess OP is asleep, so...
> *MSI*


can't believe you guys missed it(?)

MSI Teases its First Intel 200-series Chipset Motherboard

Quote:


> This could very well be the first picture of a socket LGA1151 motherboard based on Intel's upcoming 200-series chipset, which succeeds the 100-series. Named the Z2T0-Anniversary (is that a typo for Z270-Anniversary?), the board is likely based on the chipset that succeeds the Z170-Express (Z270-Express?), and will be timed with Intel's launch of the 7th generation Core "Kaby Lake" processors. MSI did not finalize the board's aesthetics (heatsink design, PCB markings), but the development board seems pretty loaded with features, that rival the current Z170A-Gaming M7 (we know this from the 6-layer PCB markings). MSI says that the board will be launched in November, 2016.


been itching to upgrade for awhile and can wait a few more months to get 4 more pci-e lanes (because reasons)


----------



## hokk

From what i've seen the 200 chipset and 7700k cpu bring basically nothing new to the table.

Not any sign of a AM4 mobo yet ?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylzer*
> 
> From what i've seen the 200 chipset and 7700k cpu bring basically nothing new to the table.
> 
> Not any sign of a AM4 mobo yet ?


Hopefully we get something this week, not holding my breath though.


----------



## ondoy

*Phanteks launches first-ever water block with Glacier G1080*


----------



## ondoy

*Qualcomm Launches New GigaDSL, 802.11ac Wave 2 Chipsets*


----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy

*Phanteks Makes its Foray into DIY Liquid Cooling*


----------



## Hammerdin

The pc market needs more giant glass/plexi covered cases like a fat kid needs another cupcake.

wheres the sff love?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylzer*
> 
> From what i've seen the 200 chipset and 7700k cpu bring basically nothing new to the table.
> 
> Not any sign of a AM4 mobo yet ?


more (and faster w/optane) connectivity is never . . bad.

also skylake will work on 200 series chipset (and kaby lake on 100 series).


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hammerdin*
> 
> The pc market needs more giant glass/plexi covered cases like a fat kid needs another cupcake.
> 
> wheres the sff love?


Oh it's in there.. The booths, suites and the trade event floor just opened up so there will be a lot more coming up.


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylzer*
> 
> Not any sign of a AM4 mobo yet ?


Not showing them until the AMD event, I guess.


----------



## Derp

Any new horizontal motherboard cases besides that weird Asus boom box thing?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Oh it's in there.. The booths, suites and the trade event floor just opened up so there will be a lot more coming up.


Happened to know if there are any new x99 mATX boards coming out?


----------



## realtomatoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Any new horizontal motherboard cases besides that weird Asus boom box thing?


what weird boom box thing?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realtomatoes*
> 
> what weird boom box thing?


Rog Avalon i believe.



This thing


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realtomatoes*
> 
> what weird boom box thing?


Yeah, the Avalon. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Happened to know if there are any new x99 mATX boards coming out?


Not sure, but I think the EVGA Micro is due a refresh at the very minimum. There's nothing to add to x99 in terms to features aside from a PLX chip for more lanes/M.2/U.2 and things like thunderbolt/USB Type C/3.1 so expect stuff like that only aside from the usual RGB.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Not sure, but I think the EVGA Micro is due a refresh at the very minimum. There's nothing to add to x99 in terms to features aside from a PLX chip for more lanes/M.2/U.2 and things like thunderbolt/USB Type C/3.1 so expect stuff like that only aside from the usual *RGB*.


FTFY.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Not sure, but I think the EVGA Micro is due a refresh at the very minimum. There's nothing to add to x99 in terms to features aside from a PLX chip for more lanes/M.2/U.2 and things like thunderbolt/USB Type C/3.1 so expect stuff like that only aside from the usual RGB.


Yeah, all I want is a refresh. Although I think EVGA already made a refresh with the Micro 2 so maybe something like the Asus x99-m WS refresh. One can only dream.


----------



## lightsout

Are those little hot swappable Ssd trays on the front?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *realtomatoes*
> 
> what weird boom box thing?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the Avalon. Not my cup of tea.
Click to expand...


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Are those little hot swappable Ssd trays on the front?


They look more like 3.5 to me.


----------



## lightsout

You think so? Almost looks like it says Ssd above them but can't tell
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Are those little hot swappable Ssd trays on the front?
> 
> 
> 
> They look more like 3.5 to me.
Click to expand...


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> You think so? Almost looks like it says Ssd above them but can't tell


Yeah looking closer at the pic I posted above i think you are right. I think the massive heatsink on the dimms threw me off.

And zooming in on it definitely looks like it says ssd above it.

I like it though, reminds me of some record players.


----------



## Bdonedge

Is it safe to assume that everything seen here is all that these companies will release? Like I can assume Corsair won't release any other new Chasis?


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Are those little hot swappable Ssd trays on the front?


Yup they are hot swappable SSD.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> Is it safe to assume that everything seen here is all that these companies will release? Like I can assume Corsair won't release any other new Chasis?


I wouldnt say that. I would imagine these large companies can go from engineering to prototyping to tooling pretty fast.

Not only that but there is undoubtedly stuff they are working on that isnt ready for show at computex.


----------



## Shadowarez

Thought theyd be showing off intel optane in some form maybe its too early to show but damn i can hope.


----------



## jam1234

no new x99 motherboards? (matx....) Does Noctua have a booth? I assume that Intel will announce availability dates for broadwell-e at their keynote this afternoon?


----------



## Bryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Are those little hot swappable Ssd trays on the front?


Looks like a Bose sound system, yuck.


----------



## realtomatoes

how long does it usually take for the cases announced (especially phanteks enthoo elite) reach retail?


----------



## nagle3092

More about the Avalon *here*, its a pretty neat concept.

And more *here* as well.


----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## geox

Is it me or is there an overload of gaudy colors this computex. No amount of leds can make up for lack of innovation


----------



## Hugh is daft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Really hoping i get to see some nice X99 mATX. Don't really like the ASRock Fatal1ty X99M Killer that i have. Would love to see one in all black or all white.


what avout the Micro 2 from Evga?


----------



## ondoy




----------



## Wishmaker

dem noctuas







!


----------



## nagle3092

Whoa, Noctua going with a GT design! I cant wait to get my hands on some of those. I wonder how well the copper composite performs compared to regular aluminum.

Rather let down when I seen those covers though, I thought it was going to more on the active noise cancellation instead of case bling.


----------



## StyM

more pics.... please....








time to mortgage the house....


----------



## ondoy




----------



## xx9e02

So does AM4 have a different mounting system than AM3/AM2/FM2? Or is it just a new universal adapter for Noctua coolers for all AMD?


Spoiler: AM4 Upgrade Kit



Quote:


>


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Whoa, Noctua going with a GT design! I cant wait to get my hands on some of those. I wonder how well the copper composite performs compared to regular aluminum.
> 
> Rather let down when I seen those covers though, I thought it was going to more on the active noise cancellation instead of case bling.


From my experience, Noctua shows many prototypes, but very few go into production. Prepare for years of waiting.


----------



## ondoy




----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> From my experience, Noctua shows many prototypes, but very few go into production. Prepare for years of waiting.


I wouldnt say that, I follow them pretty closely and have for a couple years now (I used to subscribe to their press material). The only products i can remember them not producing (from trade show prototypes) was the active noise canceling fans and the diamond/carbon infused heatsink. They do like to take their time though.


----------



## Silent Scone

Broadwell E ASUS info:

Checkout the thermal control tool especially, this will be a god send for those who really want to push things.

How to get the best performance from Broadwell-E
http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/05/get-best-performance-broadwell-e-processors-asus-thermal-control-tool/

X99-Deluxe II build:
http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/05/x99-deluxe-ii-powers-prosumer-workstation-build/

X99-A II build:
http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/05/x99-ii-motherboard-sweet-spot-broadwell-e-vr-builds/

X99-Strix:
http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/05/the-rog-strix-x99-gaming-motherboard-illuminates-a-broadwell-e-gaming-build/

Rampage V Extreme Edition 10:
http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/05/introducing-rampage-v-edition-10/


----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## bucdan

It's kinda surprising to see the trend of where designs for all products are going. Very edgy, kinda cool, but not my cup of tea. Very RGB LED too! It really is starting to feel like it's heading towards what those old animes had depicted as "future" gaming trends.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> I wouldnt say that, I follow them pretty closely and have for a couple years now (I used to subscribe to their press material). The only products i can remember them not producing (from trade show prototypes) was the active noise canceling fans and the diamond/carbon infused heatsink. They do like to take their time though.


And the near legendary 200mm which appears to still be in tantalizing proto form.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya, EVGA is pretty good but I'm not convinced their basic twin fan ACX 3.0 cooler is as good as the top three I listed. Plus only 1 HDMI 2.0 port, something that sucks for VR.


Care to explain why (the 1x HDMI 2.0 port for VR)? The founder's only has 1x HDMI 2.0 port as well.


----------



## Avant Garde

Next Computex theme :


----------



## CallsignVega

What case is this:










Is that a 1-off or something going into production? Look's bad-ass.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> And the near legendary 200mm which appears to still be in tantalizing proto form.


Lol wasnt that supposed to come out last year?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> What case is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a 1-off or something going into production? Look's bad-ass.


I believe thats part of their in house ROG pcs. So you could only get it with a full system.


----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> What case is this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a 1-off or something going into production? Look's bad-ass.


that's an asus desktop, case isn't sold separately...


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> that's an asus desktop, case isn't sold separately...


Oh, really? And you can get it with a 1080 Strix? This may be the first time since I was like 12 years old that I don't build my own computer lol. Any more info out there? Look's like custom motherboard and CPU cooler.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Oh, really? And you can get it with a 1080 Strix? This may be the first time since I was like 12 years old that I don't build my own computer lol. Any more info out there? Look's like custom motherboard and CPU cooler.


Quote:


> ROG G31 Edition 10: World's most-powerful compact gaming desktop
> 
> ROG G31 Edition 10 is a special ROG 10th-anniversary gaming desktop PC featuring a compact, 20-liter chassis, one-click CPU overclocking, and an NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 GPU with 2-way SLI for the ultimate 4K UHD gaming experience. It has a futuristic design with Mayan-inspired markings and ROG- exclusive 3D vapor-chamber thermal technology with dual hidden-airflow channels that help keep the system cool and quiet. A dedicated ESS ® audio DAC and amplifier headphone jack delivers Hi-Fi- grade audio to a gaming headset.


Found that on guru3d.

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/asus-unveils-eight-rog-productsavalon-prototype-and-rampage-v-edition-10-x99.html

Edit: Actually I think it might be the XG station (their external gpu dock)? Hard to say from the pics.


----------



## CallsignVega

Ah ya, it is one of their video card docking stations for a laptop. Pretty sweet looking:


----------



## pez

Interesting. To say the least. But as everyone else has said; Computex 2016: The Year of RGB.

For me, Inno3D, Asus STRIX, and Zotac AMP! Extreme are the best looking 1080s so far. Gigabyte just looks gaudy, IMO, and EVGA is getting a little crazy with their ACX design, even. I probably would put it 4th in my list of preferences. I don't water cool, but never excited to see that apparently they seem to be the culprit in the reason EKWB isn't creating a block for their AIBs.


----------



## enkay

Is silverstone at computex? Couple things im looking forward to find out about, Some new monitors besides Asus options (the new ultrawide with speakers, and the gaming 24" TN panel) Lian-Li cases, ITX cases


----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## enkay

haha wow dunno if you were responding to me or just a coincidence but none the less


----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## Avant Garde

Deepcool


----------



## ondoy

*Corsair Lights Up Vengeance DDR4 RAM With LEDs*


----------



## BakerMan1971

Pop some pics up of Raijintek's stand they got some new cases one of them a big full size version of the Styx, then a nice looking copy of a Core P5


----------



## mr one

woooooow much led lights


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*


nice boat


----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## Zero4549

the heck is going on there with pouring water onto a CLC?


----------



## realtomatoes

Interesting coolermaster cases.


----------



## ondoy

*GALAX Hall of Fame Custom-design SLI HB Bridge Pictured*


----------



## Zero_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realtomatoes*
> 
> Interesting coolermaster cases.


With their current naming scheme, they should never go into the fishing business.


----------



## beatfried

its a bad sign when even coolermaster & aerocool cases look somewhat clean compared to others...


----------



## ondoy

*GIGABYTE's new AIO features full-sized GPU slot*




Quote:


> Computex 2016 - GIGABYTE has a sweet looking new AIO for your system building pleasure. Dubbed the HKC X320 Plus, it features an R1800 Samsung curved panel, ultra thin PIO, a full-sized GPU slot, a backcover that's easy to take apart and put back together, and USB 3.0 support. Oh, and if you're worried about heat (as you should always be), it accommodates natural dissipation on top, while negative pressure dissipates the heat on bottom.


*New GIGABYTE BRIX mini-PC rocks a GTX 950 for quad-display FHD gaming*


Quote:


> GIGABYTE's new BRIX Gaming UHD ultra-compact mini-PC sports a discrete NVIDIA GeForce GTX 950 video card along with an Intel Core i7 Skylake-U processor to enable easy 1080p gaming across four displays, as well as applications in 4K UHD.
> 
> Users can slot in two DDR4 2133MHz SO-DIMM RAM sticks for high-performance speeds, and there's room for two 2.5" HDD/SSD's at 7 and 9.5 mm thickness via two 6Gbs SATA 3 slots. Ontop of those storage options, two M.2 SSD's can be equipped for high-speed storage.
> 
> The mini-PC also rocks a sizable array of USB ports for peripheral attachments, including two USB 3.1 slots (one of which is a USB Type-C), three USB 3.0 slots, three Mini Display-Port slots, and a single HDMI 2.0 slot. Headphone and microphone jacks are included as well.


*ASUS reveals new 34-inch curved 3440 x 1440 Designo ultrawide monitor*



Quote:


> ASUS also revealed the non-curved 16:9 27-inch Designo MX27UC 4K display. The MX27UC features a 27-inch IPS display at 3840 x 2160 resolution that features Type-C support with some surprising additions like DisplayPort Alternate Mode and USB Type-C Power Delivery (power and data over the same cord). The 27-inch Designo MX27UC 4K is also outfitted with a pair of 3W Bang and Olufsen speakers.


*GIGABYTE GTX 1080 XTREME shows VR, overclockers some love*



*GIGABYTE launching mechanical keyboard, gaming mouse and mousepad*

Quote:


> First up is the XK700 keyboard, which features Cherry MX switches, 16.8M RGB lighting that's customizable per key, and full N-key rollover functionality (so simultaneous keystrokes always register as you'd expect them to). The design looks to be simplistic with a clean silver and black colour scheme -- just the way we like it. Then there's the XM300 gaming mouse, which houses the Pixart 3988 optical sensor and the "ultra durable" Omron Switch (said to be good for 20 million clicks). Like the XK700, it also features customizable 16.8M RGB lighting.


*New ASUS ROG Swift rocks an insane native 240Hz with NVIDIA G-Sync*

Quote:


> The new ASUS ROG Swift PG258Q display promises to completely redefine everything we knew about responsiveness. The PG258Q sports a 24.5-inch full 1920 x 1080 panel that combines with a native 240Hz refresh rate, NVIDIA's G-Sync adaptive sync tech, and an incredible 1ms gray-to-gray response time to "eliminate lag and frame rate stutter for the smoothest, fastest, and most breathtaking gaming visuals imaginable."
> 
> The PG258Q is optimized for multi-monitor setups thanks to its narrow bezel, and features a titanium and copper color scheme outfitted with built-in LED light effects to add some flair to your setup. On the software side, the ROG Swift PG258Q comes with ASUS GamePlus and ASUS GameVisual to boost in-game performance and visuals.


----------



## universalstylus

Can someone visit the Wacom or Universal Stylus booth? They had a press event yesterday that generated zero press coverage... they finally unveiled their Universal Stylus, and demonstrated multiple styluses (presumably each manufactured by a different vendor) working on the same Windows 10 device. Really anxious to see video and photos of this.


----------



## Romin

Apparently Asus ditched IPS after all that fiasco they had with their IPS panels


----------



## Eorzean

I think Lian Li has just won me back as a customer. I want the boat.


----------



## realtomatoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> its a bad sign when even coolermaster & aerocool cases look somewhat clean compared to others...


lol and here i thought others didn't notice.


----------



## bazh

So trash can is the new RGB LED now


----------



## Terrorblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*


Seriously, They should hire a new PG


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> the heck is going on there with pouring water onto a CLC?


Pretty sure its another one of those pumpless CLC concepts, has been tried before, none ever made it to market.


----------



## geox

Quote:


> he MX27UC features a 27-inch IPS display at 3840 x 2160 resolution that features Type-C support with some surprising additions like DisplayPort Alternate Mode and USB Type-C Power Delivery (power and data over the same cord).


you'd think the 34 incher would have the same feature.. but no


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero_*
> 
> With their current naming scheme, they should never go into the fishing business.


Wait, I don't get it, what's wrong with calling something a Master Baiter?


----------



## bigboy678

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Whoa, Noctua going with a GT design! I cant wait to get my hands on some of those. I wonder how well the copper composite performs compared to regular aluminum.
> 
> Rather let down when I seen those covers though, I thought it was going to more on the active noise cancellation instead of case bling.


The GT design does look very interesting. I also would like to see the ANC fans they have been developing over the last 5 or so years at this point. My guess the person didnt take a photo of them (wouldnt know why though) They were pretty damn close to the final design last year i would be shocked if it wasnt ready for retail by the end of this year.


----------



## koniu777

Need moar pics of that cooler master silence case! Plox

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## geox

apart from asus, everyone seems to be doing ho hum releases :/


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geox*
> 
> apart from asus, everyone seems to be doing ho hum releases :/


Depends what you like, I don't see anything from asus that makes me want to reach for my wallet.


----------



## charlesquik

The only worthy product for me in all those post is the corsair clear front panel case .... but its a mod


----------



## Str8Klownin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> Depends what you like, I don't see anything from asus that makes me want to reach for my wallet.


A few maybes and a lot of passes. I'm more excited about that server sized power supply a few pages back. Should lead to slimmer case designs but everything seems to be the same old boxes... With more LEDs of course


----------



## MedRed

What's this Lian Li with the vertical GPU mount?


----------



## GHADthc

You know times are changing when Coolermaster is one of the least gaudy looking of the bunch (Although back in the day they were very much like early Lian Li, probably built even better too).

Also...dat PG258Q...if there isn't a freesync equivalent of that monitor in the works...pretty sure its team green for me next round of upgrades...


----------



## ondoy

*OCZ displays RD400 series SSD for hardcore gamers, reads at 2.6GB/sec*





*Corsair adds more premium to Dominator Platinum Special Edition RAM*



*EVGA's huge DG-87 PC crams 4 x watercooled GTX 980 Ti cards, and more*






Quote:


> EVGA's DG-87 PC is powered by the EVGA X99 Classified, 4 x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti QRG video cards which are all watercooled, the CPU is watercooled by the EVGA QRC CPU cooler, while the entire system is powered by the EVGA 1600W T2 PSU. To get the 4-way GTX 980 Ti cards working, EVGA used their 4-way Pro SLI Bridge V2, with the entire system looking absolutely beautiful.


*Digital Storm's 34-inch AIO PC features GTX 1080 and Core i7-6950X*



*EVGA's new GeForce GTX 1070 and GTX 1080 cards look amazing*


----------



## DONTsayIMBA

I don't think we would see a 2k IPS version of this any soon, can we expect? also due to asus high price per quality (which is low) I am actually waiting for Acer with something 2k IPS with g-sync r freesync that can compete with xb271hu or maybe even better than it..


----------



## ondoy

*MSI Gaming Z and Gaming X Differentiated Some More*




*GeIL Also Shows Off the DDR4 Dragon RAM*



*GeIL EVO X Memory With Split PCB Pictured*


----------



## ondoy

what's is geil thinking ? why the heck would i want to buy their ram ? with their extra wire for power...


----------



## ondoy




----------



## NicksTricks007

The amount of LEDs is sickening. AMD surprisingly Cooler Master seems to be taking a minimalist approach to their new cases.


----------



## Dimensive




----------



## pez

Didn't realize the EVGA FTW would be RGB. But only on the FTW...sure...


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> GeIL Also Shows Off the DDR4 Dragon RAM


*Ryuu ga waga teki wo kurau*


----------



## GHADthc

Surprised there's been no uploads of this yet...

Looks like there's going to be Hexa-channel memory for Skylake-E, and some whopping big CPU's....


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GHADthc*
> 
> Surprised there's been no uploads of this yet...
> 
> Looks like there's going to be Hexa-channel memory for Skylake-E, and some whopping big CPU's....


Those boards are going to be absolutely massive in size.
Socket LGA 3647 with hexa channel is going to be anything but small.

Wonder if there is going to be any cooler out there big enough to cool a CPU of that size?


----------



## GHADthc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Those boards are going to be absolutely massive in size.


Mmmm going to be hard to cool that monster with a heat sink...also where the hell are VRM's on the board placed? Those boards will be massive for sure, very much doubt their will be M-ATX LGA-3647 boards.


----------



## ondoy

http://hexus.net/tech/news/cooling/93353-cryorig-nzxt-create-h7-quad-lumi-rgb-cpu-cooler/
Quote:


> Cryorig and NZXT have collaborated to produce the "world's first software controlled RGB LED light heatsink". The H7 Quad Lumi takes the Cryorig H7 cooler as the base design and adds an additional 6 mm high-end copper heatpipe and a new QF120 Balanced LED fan. Of course the headlining aspect of this design are its lighting frills, so the H7 Quad Lumi builds-in the "game changing Lumi lighting system" which integrates an RGB LED controller which is programmable via NZXT's CAM software. Users can thus program the dual channel RGB lighting effects on the cooler logo and base via the CAM PC software and/or mobile app.


Quote:


> The Lumi lighting system employs NZXT?s Hue+ controller board, with nine different special lighting effects. If that's not enough for you, Cryorig says that the range of effects will be expanded upon in future firmware updates. Referring back to the dual channel RGB lighting effects mentioned above, all that means is that the RGB LEDs in the logo and base can be independently controlled. Remember that CAM isn't just for tweaking appearances via RGB colours, it also allows for fan control and profile settings.




Quote:


> Dimension ( with fan ): L98 mm x W123 mm x H145 mm
> Weight ( with fan ): 728 g
> Weight ( without fan ): 594 g
> Heat pipes: 6mm heatpipe x 4 units
> Copper Base: C1100 Pure copper nickel plated
> RAM Tolerance Height: Limitless
> TDP: 150 W+
> Connections: PWM and Internal USB 2.0


----------



## ondoy

*G.SKILL announces new RIPJAWS KM570 MX and KM770 RGB mechanical gaming keyboards*



Quote:


> The RIPJAWS KM770 RGB mechanical gaming keyboard is the streamlined and revised version of the KM780 RGB flagship. While retaining the same key features and the brushed aluminum top-plate construction, the KM770 RGB has been remodeled with a smaller footprint of a standard keyboard, and the mouse cable holder has been redesigned to fit underneath the keyboard with cable grooves for easier desktop cable management.
> 
> A major update to the KM770 RGB uses a new LED lighting design that produces more vibrant colors than its predecessor, as well as the addition of RGB customization to the MR/Mode keys, special hotkeys, and media control keys in the top row. And through a firmware update, early adopters of the KM780 RGB mechanical gaming keyboard can also enjoy the same RGB lighting in the top row keys. Additionally, with the new software update, both the KM770 RGB and KM780 RGB keyboards will enjoy full RGB color support through a customizable color palette, as well as a fully customizable base color for the Ripple and Reactive lighting effects.


----------



## shilka

Alright now i have had enough i am really sick of LED´s on everything.
Why is everyone and their mom and pet dog putting LED´s on everthing now?

Cooler Master are about the only ones NOT doing it.


----------



## ondoy

the only thing not RGB is CPU....lolol


----------



## ondoy

*Simple, Austere 'Suora' Mechanical Keyboard Shows Roccat Is Paying Attention*


----------



## zealord

are there any good new small form factor cases?

I am not sure what I am looking for, but the smaller the better


----------



## neXen

The lack of aesthetic Air cooling cases is dissapointing.

Might have jump to WC with those new phanteks waterblocks and Tempered glass Luxe.

The overabundance of rgb slapped onto everything is physically painful.


----------



## guttheslayer

Computex 2016 RGB edition.

Anyway so no sucessor to Predator XB271HU and ROG Swift PG279Q?

So dead for this year.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> Computex 2016 RGB edition.
> 
> Anyway so no sucessor to Predator XB271HU and ROG Swift PG279Q?
> 
> So dead for this year.


The lack of monitor progress is killing me.

It seems like 1440p 144hz IPS FreeSync/G-Sync hasn't advanced at all the last year or so. They are still damn expensive.

Foolish me thought we would be on 4K 144hz HDR OLED UltraSync by now in 2016


----------



## guttheslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> The lack of monitor progress is killing me.
> 
> It seems like 1440p 144hz IPS FreeSync/G-Sync hasn't advanced at all the last year or so. They are still damn expensive.
> 
> Foolish me thought we would be on 4K 144hz HDR OLED UltraSync by now in 2016


What is Ultrasync?


----------



## ondoy

*Zotac releases VR mini-PC*

Quote:


> Zotac have created a liquid cooled mini-pc which can handle VR specs for a reasonable price.
> Starting from $1,000 the Magnus EN980 is on show at Computex in Taipei. It is a small profile but has a desktop-class quad-core 2.7GHz Intel Core i5-6400 processor and Nvidia's GeForce GTX 980 graphics card.
> It has 16GB of RAM and a 240GB SSD which should be just enough but what is cool about it is that it can handle the requirements for the HTC Vive or the Oculus Rift.
> The Nvidia GeForce GTX 980 and Intel Core i5 processor are more than powerful enough to meet the minimum requirements for VR. So you'll be able to use this with the HTC Vive or the Oculus Rift. All this is with a starting price of $1,000.
> It uses two 180W power supply units due to limited space and liquid cooling helps keep component temperatures down.
> It will be in the shops by the end of June.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> What is Ultrasync?


Just a made up name on my end. I magined Lisa Su and Jen Hsun doing the eskimo kiss and annoucing their colaboration on working on a free and open Sync standard that doesn't need an extra module so that all gamers world wide benefit


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Wow... I just started at post 1 and ended up at the end (So Far)

What I gathered.

I was looking for White from the Start.

GALAX Block's and Cards. I love the style. The Ram That Galax had was great also.

I saw a couple white keyboards I could use.

Love the style of the Poished Corsair Dom Plat Ram.

Goodness, I am glad I do not have epilepsy... all the lights..... my Goodness.

The RVE 10 edition should have been all white or black I agree.

TCO

EDIT:





My White RVE


----------



## JCArch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*


Haha I don't think anything else sums up Computex so well so far! Well done


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Wow... I just started at post 1 and ended up at the end (So Far)
> 
> What I gathered.
> 
> I was looking for White from the Start.
> 
> GALAX Block's and Cards. I love the style. The Ram That Galax had was great also.
> 
> I saw a couple white keyboards I could use.
> 
> Love the style of the Poished Corsair Dom Plat Ram.
> 
> Goodness, I am glad I do not have epilepsy... all the lights..... my Goodness.
> 
> The RVE 10 edition should have been all white or black I agree.
> 
> TCO


I completely agree with you mate









White keyboards are pretty sexy, but I just recently bought a new mechanical and I can't really afford to buy a new one right now


----------



## GHADthc

I just ordered a Zowie AM-FG White (going to transplant a newer Zowie PCB in it at some point) and I plan on buying a Topre Realforce 87U White/Grey...I'm a late bloomer, but I have been bitten by the white-bug!


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Phanteks watercooling gear? Pretty cool, but I wonder if its going to be any good.


Yeah, though I kind of like the looks of the barbs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> Give me some new matx cases. What's with all the atx full towers?. Thought we had enough of those already.


Crap the cases. Where the itx boards or matx boards? I got some small builds down the road I wish to do.

Though, I could care less about the blingy stuff. The more subdue and metal slick look on some of the others looks way more nice. But agree with most everyone else here. The LEDs everywhere is to much. Think the only thing in my case that glows is my res bay and I don't even have that on anymore. Gotten to the point almost of preferring a slick look like a sleeper truck style with a bit of accent to it. Kind of the reason I going for my rebuild of my folder with black and white accent with slick metal look.


----------



## Zero4549

Believe it or not, most people really like LEDs. They look "cool" and you know it. You also know they have issues, after having built/seen so many products with them (and cathodes before them). You've started associating LED fans with low quality fans, etc. This is something called _experience_. You as a member of OCN have 20000% more _experience_ than most consumers. Thus, your tastes are different, and you aren't part of the market demographic.There is some wonderful news for you however - LEDs are dirt cheap and you can turn them off. Just like magic you can make all those "horrible" LED products "classy" again. You lucky dogs.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Believe it or not, most people really like LEDs. They look "cool" and you know it. You also know they have issues, after having built/seen so many products with them (and cathodes before them). You've started associating LED fans with low quality fans, etc. *This is something called experience. You as a member of OCN have 20000% more experience than most consumers. Thus, your tastes are different, and you aren't part of the market demographic*.There is some wonderful news for you however - LEDs are dirt cheap and you can turn them off. Just like magic you can make all those "horrible" LED products "classy" again. You lucky dogs.


Suppose I haven't thought of it that way. Good Point.

TCO


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Believe it or not, most people really like LEDs. They look "cool" and you know it. You also know they have issues, after having built/seen so many products with them (and cathodes before them). You've started associating LED fans with low quality fans, etc. This is something called _experience_. You as a member of OCN have 20000% more _experience_ than most consumers. Thus, your tastes are different, and you aren't part of the market demographic.There is some wonderful news for you however - LEDs are dirt cheap and you can turn them off. Just like magic you can make all those "horrible" LED products "classy" again. You lucky dogs.


I have no idea if this was an insult or compliment









I actually have not a single LED on my PC/desktop. My keaboard doesn't even have the standard NUM block lights


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> *Zotac releases VR mini-PC*


How are they fitting a 980 in there? I'm very interested in something like that, but outside of a custom PCB, or a weird diagonally placed card, I don't see it.

EDIT: Found the AnandamTech article and it appears it uses a 980M or some variant of it.


----------



## nakano2k1

Who needs product innovation when you have flashy lights!?


----------



## shilka

As said by Zero4549 LED lights in fans almost always means low quality fans and this is something i have experience with and can confirm.
I dont hate LED lights i actually like them i just dont like them on everything in every single new thing thats just too much.

If you want LED light in your PC buy one or more LED strips from CableMod or another company that makes good quality strips.
Since the motherboard and video card i am going to get have LED lights in them i will probably just turn them off and use the strips only.


----------



## Romin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> The lack of monitor progress is killing me.
> 
> It seems like 1440p 144hz IPS FreeSync/G-Sync hasn't advanced at all the last year or so. They are still damn expensive.
> 
> Foolish me thought we would be on 4K 144hz HDR OLED UltraSync by now in 2016


lol even those ones we have have terrible QC !


----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy

*Micron Announces SATA And NVMe SSDs With 3D For Client Market*
Quote:


> Micron just announced two client SSDs for the system integrator and OEM builder markets. Both products utilize new 3D flash to increase performance, capacity and endurance over existing products. The new Micron 1100 series extends the SATA portfolio to 2 TB of capacity in a single slim 2.5-inch form factor. The 2100 series ushers in Micron's first client NVMe SSD to supercharge storage performance for gaming and professional application workloads.


----------



## Ragsters

Where are the SFF products!!!!


----------



## GHADthc

Where is the Silverstone coverage? Hanging for that 700W SFX-L PSU to come out...as well as keen to see their cases, they rarely disappoint.


----------



## realtomatoes

anyone got more of that phanteks enthoo elite pix and the modules that it can get modded with?


----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy

*Continuing Trend Of Vented Mice, Thermaltake Intros Ventus Z*


Quote:


> Perhaps calling it a "trend" is a bit much, as Thermaltake seems to be the one doing it, but the company announced a second mouse with palm venting, the Ventus Z. (Get it? Vent-us).
> 
> The Ventus Z has arguably a cleaner look than the Level 10 M mouse just introduced into the Tt eSports line; the latter has a small vent on the left side of the palm rest, and there are screws visible elsewhere across the top, whereas the Ventus Z has a large vent that spans across most of the palm rest.
> 
> It seems that in addition to the funky vent design, Thermaltake had in mind a mouse with extensive programmability. There are ten switches on the Ventus Z, including an extra pair of buttons on the side. (That is, there are two sets of navigational buttons where one would expect only one.) By default, one of the two sets is programmed for Ctrl+C and Ctrl+V.
> 
> With 256 KB of onboard storage, the Ventus Z can accommodate up to 5 profiles, and you can toggle through the profiles with the two buttons on top of the mouse. Because all ten buttons are programmable, you can set up to 50 macros. (If you are a person capable of remembering 50 macros in five sets of 10, you have our utmost respect.)


----------



## NoDoz

Evga's video cards are aight. ALOT of cheap looking stuff, maybe I'm wrong who knows. I hate all the words on the motherboards, for example GODLIKE. Maybe I'm just getting old.


----------



## ondoy




----------



## Avant Garde

Soooo besides that 1080p crap from Asus no one actually released any good monitor???


----------



## ondoy




----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Those republic of gamers jackets, the whole 'join the republic' crap whilst holding fists in the air makes me never want to buy another asus product.


----------



## fewness

The day Intel put a LED on its CPU, I'll quit DIY....I'm too old for this trend.....


----------



## Romin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> Those republic of gamers jackets, the whole 'join the republic' crap whilst holding fists in the air makes me never want to buy another asus product.


Maybe that's how they do it in Taiwan or Asia, so I wouldn't mind as long as they have solid stuff.


----------



## Buris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> Not showing them until the AMD event, I guess.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> How are they fitting a 980 in there? I'm very interested in something like that, but outside of a custom PCB, or a weird diagonally placed card, I don't see it.
> 
> EDIT: Found the AnandamTech article and it appears it uses a 980M or some variant of it.


pointless, they couldn't have put a 1080 or a 480x in it? The die sizes are smaller....


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> Those republic of gamers jackets, the whole 'join the republic' crap whilst holding fists in the air makes me never want to buy another asus product.


Like someone mentioned earlier, I think it's meant to target the younger crowd. I mean, when most of us started out, we loved the flashy cathodes, LED fans, etc. Then we learned that subtlety is classy, and that flashy parts are generally crap. I know a lot of car people who have started out this way as well.

With things like E-sports being bigger than it ever has been, and pro players becoming idols and using all of this RGB gear, it makes other people want this nice, flashy looking hardware. The companies are business, and they're going to of course attempt to appeal to this customer base. However, they're doing it while young people are still getting into it. And while I cringe at some of the stuff I'm seeing, I think anything that gets a younger crowd into computers and technology earlier (and in a more meaningful way than smartphones and social media) is a fantastic thing. Maybe 9 out of 10 of those never have the desire to go much further with it, but that 1 in 10 person might.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buris*
> 
> pointless, they couldn't have put a 1080 or a 480x in it? The die sizes are smaller....


Agreed. I'd honestly rather go with something like an NCASE M1 and build a more powerful solution. Yes it'll be much larger, but there's a good possibility I'll build it for less even with a premium case and a mid-range desktop GPU.


----------



## AndreTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capitaltpt*
> 
> Great looking, but at $699, this is going to make the decision between the Enthoo Elite and the Caselabs SMA8 much harder.


Same problem here. Could there be a chance that the quality will be like a CaseLabs case?
The positive thing is that the Enthoo Elite will be cheaper than the SMA8 in Italy, where a CaseLabs case like that or the STH10 costs ~1000€ shipped from the US.


----------



## HMoneyGrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> Same problem here. Could there be a chance that the quality will be like a CaseLabs case?
> The positive thing is that the Enthoo Elite will be cheaper than the SMA8 in Italy, where a CaseLabs case like that or the STH10 costs ~1000€ shipped from the US.


I doubt it. Caselabs quality is second to none in my opinion.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Like someone mentioned earlier, I think it's meant to target the younger crowd. I mean, when most of us started out, we loved the flashy cathodes, LED fans, etc. Then we learned that subtlety is classy, and that flashy parts are generally crap. I know a lot of car people who have started out this way as well.


It was one of the most cringe worthy things I've ever seen. I couldn't handle it lol.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HMoneyGrip*
> 
> I doubt it. Caselabs quality is second to none in my opinion.


While there are minor things I could complain about my Phanteks case, even my 'cheap' Enthoo Pro M is VERY well made. Phanteks has gained the popularity that they have because they are able to make a case with great quality and great features and not gouge their customers for flawed products (ahem Corsair). I haven't used or even been in the presence of a Caselabs case, so I definitely can't refute that point entirely, but I don't think Phanteks should be counted out just yet. They came out swinging and have hit the ground running so far.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> It was one of the most cringe worthy things I've ever seen. I couldn't handle it lol.


Lol.

I also notice that Youtubers are becoming trendier and have a decent impact on their fanbase as well. More specifically LinusTechTips, AwesomeSauce and Paul's Hardware. I'm not saying they're solely to blame, but I think there's just a weird new culture of 'gamer' that is being molded and shaped by many different parts of the community







.


----------



## kittysox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HMoneyGrip*
> 
> I doubt it. Caselabs quality is second to none in my opinion.


Having owned two caselabs cases I would definantly disagree with this. They need to go to Lian li school for applying finishes.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Lol.
> 
> I also notice that Youtubers are becoming trendier and have a decent impact on their fanbase as well. More specifically LinusTechTips, AwesomeSauce and Paul's Hardware. I'm not saying they're solely to blame, but I think there's just a weird new culture of 'gamer' that is being molded and shaped by many different parts of the community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It's all in the eye of the beholder, I remember seeing a babe in a bikini on an official MSI or Asrock video playing around with a motherboard and some other parts.

Pity that didn't take off lol.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> It's all in the eye of the beholder, I remember seeing a babe in a bikini on an official MSI or Asrock video playing around with a motherboard and some other parts.
> 
> Pity that didn't take off lol.


LOL, you are definitely correct. I've only seen one picture out of all of the ones in this thread with lovely ladies showing off products, and everything else is RGB LEDs







. I mean, take a look at the Lian-Li rep that we saw. I wouldn't have even thought of her to be a rep for a PC company. At least I don't think she fits that 'stereotype'.

I imagine those conversations went down something like this:

'Hey, let's throw 10 gorgeous girls up on the stage to promote the products.'
'No, they'll distract the people from all of the RGB light features we have to offer.'
'You're right, and we won't come off as misogynistic, either!'
'BRILLIANT!'


----------



## ondoy

*Be quiet! Debuts New Entry-Level Compact CPU Cooler, The Pure Rock Slim*


Quote:


> The Pure Rock Slim is compatible with AMD sockets AM2(+), AM3(+), FM1 and FM2(+), as well as Intel Sockets 1150, 1151, 1155, 1156 and 1366, so it has ample compatibility with most of the current sockets. Mount-wise, the Pure Rock Slim comes with a user friendly, push-pin mounting system for Intel sockets and steel clips for AMD sockets, which should ease installation in compact cases.
> 
> The Pure Rock Slim comes with a three year warranty and has a projected retail price of $28. It is currently scheduled to be released in Q3 of 2016.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Where are the SFF products!!!!


Want more SFF than this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> *Digital Storm's 34-inch AIO PC features GTX 1080 and Core i7-6950X*


----------



## ilovelampshade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Where are the SFF products!!!!


Just gonna leave this here...

https://smallformfactor.net/news/silverstone-sx800-lti-800w-titanium-sfx-l


----------



## Kinaesthetic

So it apparently hasn't hit tech websites yet, but apparently Asus is coming out with a 4K 144Hz IPS-type monitor (AUO panel):






About 13 seconds in.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

DId you just say 2160 and 144hz....









TCO


----------



## ondoy

HOLY COW.....
this is it.... 4k 27" 144hz IPS......


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> HOLY COW.....
> this is it.... 4k 27" 144hz IPS......


Card upgrade time. It's a deal. Displayport 1.4 Compatible and 120hz + on 4k montiors. This is what I have been waiting for.

TCO


----------



## GHADthc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilovelampshade*
> 
> Just gonna leave this here...
> 
> https://smallformfactor.net/news/silverstone-sx800-lti-800w-titanium-sfx-l


Holy-moley...gonna be hard deciding which one to go for in my next build, it`ll probably end up being easier to get my handson the silverstone.


----------



## paskowitz

I'm waiting for a 34'', 3840x1440p, 144hz, HDR, IPS, G-Sync monitor.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> I'm waiting for a 34'', 3840x1440p, 144hz, HDR, IPS, G-Sync monitor.


Stop the Madness right now.... Gettting past the 60hz mark took long enough.

TCO


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Stop the Madness right now.... Gettting past the 60hz mark took long enough.
> 
> TCO


1080 Ti should be able to average around 100-120hz in demanding titles. SLI would likely push that to 144hz.

For me the problem is the cost of the monitor. The X34 is $1,200... this spec monitor won't be cheaper. When your monitor is double the price of the GPU required to run it...









Makes VR looks like a much better value option for immersion.


----------



## DONTsayIMBA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> Card upgrade time. It's a deal. Displayport 1.4 Compatible and 120hz + on 4k montiors. This is what I have been waiting for.
> 
> TCO


Can you give a rough estimate about how much it would it cost ...just an estimate price point?


----------



## shilka

I just bought an Asus PG279Q and now there are monitors with higher res and/or higher refresh rates out soon?
Oh well i dont regret getting a PG279Q since mine is one of the few that actually works and is flawless.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## QSS-5

In theory the 4K 120hz+ should not be more expensive than what 4k panels are available now on the market as they are using the same panels with 1.3DP interface. Hoping to see competitive priceing on those models but i never expected 144hz 4k


----------



## ondoy




----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> 1080 Ti should be able to average around 100-120hz in demanding titles. SLI would likely push that to 144hz.
> 
> For me the problem is the cost of the monitor. The X34 is $1,200... this spec monitor won't be cheaper. When your monitor is double the price of the GPU required to run it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes VR looks like a much better value option for immersion.


Have no desire to go "VR" as I will stick with solid Gaming instead. I eagerly await the ti versions of the new cards and performance stats. The 1080 does looks good, but not good enough to swap out my 980SC SLI setup just yet









Being that I am still playing at 1440p (and for the record would never go back to 1080p on my computer) I have been waiting to get a monitor of the 2160p Resolution with an output of more than 60hz.

I would not jump to conclusions about the Ti version of the card or what FPS it "Might" push, but that's just my








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DONTsayIMBA*
> 
> Can you give a rough estimate about how much it would it cost ...just an estimate price point?


You are asking me how much I think the Screen will run your wallet? I am not qualified enough to answer that. If I were to guess (Safely) I would say no less than 600$

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> In theory the 4K 120hz+ should not be more expensive than what 4k panels are available now on the market as they are using the same panels with 1.3DP interface. Hoping to see competitive priceing on those models but i never expected 144hz 4k


Going to agree with you here. Very good assumption.

TCO


----------



## bucdan

Oh dear no! 10 pages back, Lian-Li jumped on to the LED everywhere bandwagon too?! Nooo, my favorite case manufacturer, go back to being sleek, clean, and sexy!


----------



## shilka

Sory if this is a repost




Those covers to put on top of the heatsinks looks really nice so i need to get a black one for my NH-D15S.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> You are asking me how much I think the Screen will run your wallet? I am not qualified enough to answer that. If I were to guess (Safely) I would say no less than 600$
> TCO


I doubt its going to be <1500, given that Dell 4k 120Hz costs 5k $$$.
Unless they get some really cheap TN panels.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Sory if this is a repost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those covers to put on top of the heatsinks looks really nice so i need to get a black one for my NH-D15S.


Oh yeah! Those heatsink covers do look sweet! I'm thinking the black one with a blue insert.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> I doubt its going to be <1500, given that Dell 4k 120Hz costs 5k $$$.
> Unless they get some really cheap TN panels.


You are comparing an OLED 30" Dell Monitor's Price to a 27" 144hz Asus Monitor (AUO Panel) IPS








?



TCO


----------



## enkay

nevermind


----------



## zGunBLADEz

This is madness rgb galore, 4k/144hz monitors @ *whooping 27 inch* WHY WHY WHY


----------



## enkay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GHADthc*
> 
> Where is the Silverstone coverage? Hanging for that 700W SFX-L PSU to come out...as well as keen to see their cases, they rarely disappoint.


I live right behind the silverstone warehouse in chino, CA. USA. I had to RMA the 600w PSU. They let me go to the warehouse instead of doing the whole rma process, While there I asked about the 700w platinum sfx psu. He told me that they were receiving that shipment last Friday. Unfortunately they dont sell direct to consumers.

I did find this:

http://aerocooler.com/silverstone-sx700-lpt-700w-80-plus-platinum-sfx-l-modular-power-supply/


----------



## Robilar

Nice pics. So little differentiation between big brand motherboards any more.

Not sure the point of so many....


----------



## prznar1

*MSI B150 BAZOOKA*








MSi







please MSI make more of us, gamers, look even more dumb.


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> This is madness rgb galore, 4k/144hz monitors @ *whooping 27 inch* WHY WHY WHY


27 inch 4k is perfect tbh.


----------



## shilka

27 inch is too small for 4K and has about the same pixel density as 1080P on a 13,5 inch display.
For 4K to really shine it should be a 30-32 inch at the very least, that would give it the same pixel density as 1080P on a 15-16 inch.

If we are talking about a 34 inch then its about the same as 1080P on a 17 inch.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 27 inch is too small for 4K and has about the same pixel density as 1080P on a 13,5 inch display.
> For 4K to really shine it should be a 30-32 inch at the very least, that would give it the same pixel density as 1080P on a 15-16 inch.
> 
> If we are talking about a 34 inch then its about the same as 1080P on a 17 inch.












The Comparisions you have made are all true but.... I don't understand Comparing it to that small of a 1080p Screen....

TCO


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 27 inch is too small for 4K and has about the same pixel density as 1080P on a 13,5 inch display.
> For 4K to really shine it should be a 30-32 inch at the very least, that would give it the same pixel density as 1080P on a 15-16 inch.
> 
> If we are talking about a 34 inch then its about the same as 1080P on a 17 inch.


I agree, personally I dont think I would consider a 4k panel below 40". For comparison that would give you 110 ppi at 40"s, when say a 30" 1600p would be 100ppi and a 24" 1080p would be 91ppi.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Comparisions you have made are all true but.... I don't understand Comparing it to that small of a 1080p Screen....
> 
> TCO


I was trying to point out that 4K on a 27 inch is a bit wasted as its shown at such a small display size that you dont get the full use or experience of 4K out of it.
30 inch should be the min for 4K and even that is rather small.

The 1080P was to make a point of how the pixel density would be like if we where talking about 1080P.
I am not saying a 27 inch 4K is wrong or anything like that i am just saying its a bit too small for 4K to get the full 4K experience.


----------



## JackCY

Personally, 4k VR or 4k 32" would work for me. On a 27" 2560x1600px is fine I think and 4k nice too but kind of wasted screenspace on higher density.


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 27 inch is too small for 4K and has about the same pixel density as 1080P on a 13,5 inch display.
> For 4K to really shine it should be a 30-32 inch at the very least, that would give it the same pixel density as 1080P on a 15-16 inch.
> 
> If we are talking about a 34 inch then its about the same as 1080P on a 17 inch.


The main point of this pixel density: you can finally disable anti aliasing almost everywhere without quality loss.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> *I was trying to point out that 4K on a 27 inch is a bit wasted as its shown at such a small display size that you dont get the full use or experience of 4K out of it.*
> 30 inch should be the min for 4K and even that is rather small.
> 
> The 1080P was to make a point of how the pixel density would be like if we where talking about 1080P.
> I am not saying a 27 inch 4K is wrong or anything like that i am just saying its a bit too small for 4K to get the full 4K experience.












I just didn't understand. I see your point now. Appreciate the response.

TCO


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolfail9001*
> 
> The main point of this pixel density: you can finally disable anti aliasing almost everywhere without quality loss.


That might be true but the reverse effect of that is things are smaller which make it harder to see.
If you are at the desktop you might need to use zoom too see stuff but if you have the same res at a bigger display size you no longer have that problem.

Again there are pros and cons just like everything else.


----------



## G woodlogger

I have my monitor and keyboard hanging above me, rather close. That is due to very bad back. So it will be grate for me. But I am very sensitive to light, so have to play and live in low light level, so i have a VA monitor. I doubt a ips monitor would be good enough for me, black level,contrast.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> I have no idea if this was an insult or compliment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have not a single LED on my PC/desktop. My keaboard doesn't even have the standard NUM block lights


No clue either. Then again, the gaming/extreme/etc. mobos I rarely even bother with. I usually go for cheapest good mobo I can get on a sale and smack it in my case.







If it has gaudy colors then spray can comes out. If I can I even try to completely turn lights off or strip them off. Or I go for 2nd hand parts. Think only thing so far I paid new was my SSD and PSU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Where are the SFF products!!!!


No kidding....come on where the itx boards.


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> That might be true but the reverse effect of that is things are smaller which make it harder to see.
> If you are at the desktop you might need to use zoom too see stuff but if you have the same res at a bigger display size you no longer have that problem.
> 
> Again there are pros and cons just like everything else.


Well, that is a concern, indeed. That does not affect me that much since pretty much all my interfaces are text/hotkeys driven.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolfail9001*
> 
> Well, that is a concern, indeed. That does not affect me that much since pretty much all my interfaces are text/hotkeys driven.


Since i use my monitor for work i would not be able to use a 27 inch display with 4K, things would simply be too small and hard to make out for me.
Again it depens on what you are using your monitor for how your eyes work how far you sit from it and what you prefer.

Me i would never be able to live with a 27 inch it would have to be at least 30 inch and 34 inch would be my prefered size for 4K.
I have tried a 24 inch 1440P display it has the same problem its too small and things are too hard to make out when you are working or they are at least for me.

Edit: what i am trying to say here is there is no absolutely right size or wrong size when it comes to monitors.
It comes down to a number of things and the person that is going to be using it.

I prefer bigger size with lower pixel density and you prefer it the other way around.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> So it apparently hasn't hit tech websites yet, but apparently Asus is coming out with a 4K 144Hz IPS-type monitor (AUO panel):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 13 seconds in.


Ohhhh yes!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkay*
> 
> I live right behind the silverstone warehouse in chino, CA. USA. I had to RMA the 600w PSU. They let me go to the warehouse instead of doing the whole rma process, While there I asked about the 700w platinum sfx psu. He told me that they were receiving that shipment last Friday. Unfortunately they dont sell direct to consumers.
> 
> I did find this:
> 
> http://aerocooler.com/silverstone-sx700-lpt-700w-80-plus-platinum-sfx-l-modular-power-supply/


Cool story bro! haha. CM is right around that corner on Schafer. Been to the Silvestone Warehouse also. Joel is the goto guy!


----------



## shilka

Not in english but shows pictures of the new Gigabyte GTX 1080 cards.
http://www.nordichardware.se/nyheter/vi-klammer-pa-gigabytes-monsterkort-gtx-1080-xtreme-gaming.html


----------



## geox

my favorite computex case so far is this Thermaltake case

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/thermaltake-tower-rgb-fan-computex,31945.html


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*
> 
> My sentiments exactly. My first reaction was "what the actual (expletive)! Looks like one of those cheap plastic toys from Walmart, as does the majority of their products now.


Their whole product line minus the G1 GPU is garbage. LoL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geox*
> 
> 
> 
> my favorite computex case so far is this Thermaltake case
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/thermaltake-tower-rgb-fan-computex,31945.html


They must have stolen the design from someone. Quick boycott!


----------



## realtomatoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kittysox*
> 
> Having owned two caselabs cases I would definantly disagree with this. They need to go to Lian li school for applying finishes.


damn. i haven't seen a lian li up close yet. 3rd world troubles. lol


----------



## realtomatoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> They must have stolen the design from someone. Quick boycott!


zoltar was gonna write a letter to the DIY community but decided against it, afraid he'll get sued by you know who.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realtomatoes*
> 
> zoltar was gonna write a letter to the DIY community but decided against it, afraid he'll get sued by you know who.


OMG


----------



## universalstylus

Still zero coverage about the Universal Stylus?


----------



## AuraNova

It's funny that a lot of what I see in this thread is people complaining about RGB LED lights, and I don't blame them. It does seem overabundant, not gonna lie. Not that it matters, but I don't mind LEDs, only if it can be done in moderation. I'm not into the whole light show atmosphere. However, having just the right subtle light from a computer case can make not just the rig, but the whole room look nice.

If one wants no LEDs whatsoever, then fine. Some just prefer LEDs. Some don't. Either way, we have many customization methods to make your rig your own. LEDs or not. I kind of like that, to be honest.


----------



## looniam

today *RGB* lighting,

tomorrow fog machines.

because *\m/*.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geox*
> 
> my favorite computex case so far is this Thermaltake case
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/thermaltake-tower-rgb-fan-computex,31945.html


Looks like something you see in a lab

Jump to 45sec


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> ...Edit: what i am trying to say here is there is no absolutely right size or wrong size when it comes to monitors.
> It comes down to a number of things and the person that is going to be using it...


Another parameter is how much room one has. I would never be able to fit anything larger than my three 24" I have shoehorned onto my desk.


----------



## 161029

Motherboards: Tackier every year.


----------



## Luk89kad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> nice boat


Does it float? Could push them all out to sea


----------



## ondoy




----------



## -terabyte-

They're comparing a RX480 CROSSFIRE with a GTX 1080 in Ashes of Singularity (this game needs to die as a benchmark) to look good, how absurd.


----------



## MedRed

no shame in crossfire when it's still cheaper.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MedRed*
> 
> no shame in crossfire when it's still cheaper.


No shame indeed but dual cards vs. a single better card? Worth the money in my experience.


----------



## Danzle

I really hope that they will do new designs for the 1080ti regarding the shroud designs. I know I will not look at my gpu inside my cade but I don't want all the gam0rxxx cards to be in my pc









Evga needs to bring back the gtx 680 classified design!


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MedRed*
> 
> no shame in crossfire when it's still cheaper.


The problem is not the price but the crossfire support for games, they're not exactly out fast (or supported) most of the times


----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy

*Asrock Fatal1ty X99 Pro Gaming 17 motherboard aimed at streamers*

Quote:


> Like its cousin the X99 Taichi, the Fatal1ty features a 12 phase power design, support for dual ultra M.2, dual USB 3.1, dual band 802.11ac Wi-Fi, and a water pump header. What makes it stand apart is the included XSplit 3-month license and Creative SoundBlaster Cinema3 Audio card, both of which are great for streaming Overwatch or whatever else you might fancy.
> 
> Also featured is a "key master and Fatal1ty mouse port." We're not too clear on what these mean yet, but we'll let you know should we hear more.
> 
> The Fatal1ty MSRPs for $259; availability is unknown.


*Asrock X99 Taichi 'all-round' motherboard comes in at $219*

Quote:


> Described as an "all-rounder", the X99 features 12 phase power design, three PCI-E steel slots, support for dual ultra M.2, dual USB 3.1, dual band 802.11ac Wi-Fi (lots of dual action), and a water pump header, to name the highlights.
> 
> The design, meanwhile, is black and white and heavily stylized, almost resembling a laptop and custom desktop case in ways.
> 
> The Taichi runs for $219. There's no word as of yet on launch date, but stay tuned.


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> The problem is not the price but the crossfire support for games, they're not exactly out fast (or supported) most of the times


its an awkward position because of AMDs push for VR as well. Dual GPU's for VR in concept is very effective, but not everyone wants to buy 2 cards for VR(or is interested in vr in the first place)


----------



## XHellAngelX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> They're comparing a RX480 CROSSFIRE with a GTX 1080 in Ashes of Singularity (this game needs to die as a benchmark) to look good, how absurd.


and It was loading at 51% , looking good ?


----------



## ondoy

*AMD Talks Radeon Rx 480, Zen Processors and 7th Gen APUs in Computex 2016*


----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy

*ASUS Rampage V Edition 10 motherboard supports quad GPUs*


Quote:


> Designed for Broadwell-E and Haswell-E CPUs and the X99 chipset, this one supports U.2 and M.2 drives, quad-channel DDR4 3333 (OC) RAM, quad GPU setups, and includes a whopping 10 SATA 6.0 GB/s ports. The design, meanwhile, is a straightforward black and grey scheme -- perfect if you're the minimalist type.
> 
> No price has yet been announced, but it's safe to say the Rampage V Edition 10 will be set you back a pretty penny. More as it comes.


----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy

*Thermaltake Expands DPS G RGB PSU Lineup, Six Models Incoming*


Quote:


> Thermaltake has not yet revealed the pricing for each model, but we don't expect them to be cheap. The 1250w DPS G RGB launched in January for $379. The company said that the new entrants to the DPS G RGB series will be available in Q2, so they should be on store shelves in a matter of weeks.


*EVGA's Monstrous DG-87 Chassis May Actually Deserve 'VR-Ready' Status*




*ASRock Rack Launches Mini-ITX Server Board With Embedded Xeon E3-1500 V5*

Quote:


> The ASRock Rack C236WSI4 is a mini-ITX motherboard designed for mini servers and black systems. The board features an embedded Xeon E3-1500 v5 BGA processor, four DDR4 ECC SODIMM slots and six SATA III ports. The board includes a single PCIe 3.0 x16 slot so that you can add a graphics card, but that's not entirely necessary thanks to the GT4e graphics controller.
> 
> The C236WSI4 includes D-sub and HDMI connections to leverage the included IGP. ASRock Rack also managed to fit lots of gigabit Ethernet onto the board: two Intel i210 controllers and two Intel i219 controllers.
> 
> ASRock Rack did not reveal the price of the board and CPU combo, but the company said it's available now.


*Antec Cooling Gets Big, Small, And Fluid For Computex 2016*






*EVGA Tucks Away PCIe Power Cables, Bridges GPUs, Shows Off Custom GTX 1070*




*Patriot Reveals SO-DIMM DDR4 Kits Clocked At 2400, 2800 MHz*

Quote:


> Patriot was vague about its new Viper DDR4 SO-DIMM memory, stating that it would offer 8 GB or 16 GB modules individually, in addition to dual-channel kits of 16 GB (2 x 8 GB) and 32 GB (2 x 16 GB). Specifically, the company only acknowledged that there would be an 8 GB module clocked at 2400 MHz available for $34.99 and a 32 GB (2 x 16 GB) kit running at 2800 MHz priced at $169.99. Other specs, including CAS timings, voltage (although it's likely 1.35v) and other kits and pricing were not made available.


----------



## realtomatoes

for a company calling itself colorful those ssds look pretty bland.


----------



## JCArch

Would love to see more of the Silverstone KL07. It's one of the first things I've been interested so far. Nice clean lines and jet black, right up my alley


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> *ASRock Rack Launches Mini-ITX Server Board With Embedded Xeon E3-1500 V5*


God damn it, ASRock, stahp! Those experimental boards are just too awesome.


----------



## ondoy




----------



## Wishmaker

Asrock design is nice


----------



## ondoy

*Crucial Goes 'Ballistix - By Micron'*


Quote:


> Ballistix Gaming system memory has already shifted to the new brand. At Computex, Ballistix announced the new TX3 PCIe NVMe SSD. The design is similar to the Micron 2100 client SSD we discussed yesterday. The drive features the new Silicon Motion SM2260 NVMe controller that Micron has exclusively for an undisclosed period of time. The controller is paired with new Micron multi-level cell (MLC) 3D NAND sporting 256 Gb die. Capacity sizes range from 256 GB to 1024 GB (1 TB) with a 512 GB option in the middle. The two smaller capacity sizes will utilize a single-sided design but the largest model places flash on both sizes to accomodate the sleek 2280 form factor.


*Seasonic (Finally) Enters The Titanium Efficiency Club, Outs Several New PSUs*


----------



## ondoy

*Thermaltake shows off The Tower and more at Computex*



*Adata shows NVMe and TLC SSDs at Computex*


*[email protected] 2016: fans that levitate, fans that illuminate*


----------



## pez

Riotoro cases look really nice. I don't think they did too bad on their first foray into case making, so I'm excited for those SFF cases. Specifically the one that's ATX, but is about the size of a large mini ITX case.

New Corsair fans look interesting, but I'm still skeptical.

That ASRock board seems pretty awesome for the price. Especially with dual M.2 and wifi built in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realtomatoes*
> 
> for a company calling itself colorful those ssds look pretty bland.


The one manufacturer not trying to add RGB to anything is named Colorful. Plot twist of all Computex 2016







.


----------



## DONTsayIMBA

Anything from Acer? I'm waiting to see what they have in monitor category...


----------



## enkay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DONTsayIMBA*
> 
> Anything from Acer? I'm waiting to see what they have in monitor category...


http://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2016/5/26/11794788/acer-bm320-4k-monitor-specs-zeroframe/in/11574753


----------



## Hukkel

To all the LED haters: you are aware of the fact you can just turn them off right?


----------



## Avant Garde

Out of ALL THESE PC components design pic's there is 2 or maybe 3 that for me actually look good, all the rest is, to say the least TACKY/CHILDISH! *I have a feeling that vast majority of manufacturers simply consider gamers as pretty stupid spoiled children.*


----------



## LoLomgbbq

Great thread!

I certainly didnt come in here expecting to find the only MB designs i could remotely stomach to be from ASRock (specifically the black and white Taichi model).

The hell is this theme of all this massive plastic crap and ugly as lights everywhere? Its like a return to the mid 00's for case aesthetics, but the new motherboards and gpu designs are...yuck.

Is it rainbow month in the world of manufacturing...or?


----------



## Avant Garde

It's not RGB LED problem, everybody can turn that off if he/she has no desire to look all those lights but the biggest problem is overall design of PC components and yes, majority of these things presented so far @ Computex 2016 is so 2000 lol so tachy, cheesy and look cheap and childish as hell. Juvenile design department EXPO.










P.S. Those "FISTS" Asus presentation made me f***ing *CRINGE*


----------



## geox

no new monitors from Samsung, LG, AOC this computex ? i was excited about 32:9 panels


----------



## LoLomgbbq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> *It's not RGB LED problem, everybody can turn that off if he/she has no desire to look all those lights* but the biggest problem is overall design of PC components and yes, majority of these things presented so far @ Computex 2016 is so 2000 lol so tachy, cheesy and look cheap and childish as hell. Juvenile design department EXPO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Those "FISTS" Asus presentation made me f***ing *CRINGE*


Fair point. I just dont understand the design decision to begin with. I find my HDD LED light flickering distracting, i cant imagine why they would incorporate so many lights into something most sit right next to.

Sure they need to help their products stand out, but what every happened to setting up a proper display booth. They've now turned the PC into a display booth.

Sidenote: I really do miss the 90's and 00's era of pc gaming. Everything felt so fresh and new.

Oh well, still amazing tech none the less. Looking forward to benchmarks and user build screenshots.


----------



## Marios145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> To all the LED haters: you are aware of the fact you can just turn them off right?


WHAT???? And you're telling this now????THIS IS MADNESS!!


----------



## XKaan

That Tai Chi mobo is a great value at $219, if you ask me.


----------



## Dimensive

Raijintek Intros Micro ATX Optimized PSUs




Raijintek Paean Dual-Compartment Tower Case Pictured







Raijintek and ASUS ROG Co-branded Cetus Case Pictured






Raijintek Invents the World's First Passive Liquid Cooler


----------



## realtomatoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> To all the LED haters: you are aware of the fact you can just turn them off right?


now why haven't i thought of that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geox*
> 
> no new monitors from Samsung, LG, AOC this computex ? i was excited about 32:9 panels


yeah, was looking for some 34" 21:9 1440p @ 144hz...


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realtomatoes*
> 
> now why haven't i thought of that


Off or not you've still paid for them to be put in there.


----------



## Zhilin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Raijintek
> 
> Raijintek Invents the World's First Passive Liquid Cooler


Haha, good luck with passively cooling that rad.


----------



## Hugh is daft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DONTsayIMBA*
> 
> Anything from Acer? I'm waiting to see what they have in monitor category...


There was that really nice near bezel-less 32" 4k announced earlier. The BM320



http://www.kitguru.net/peripherals/monitors/matthew-wilson/acer-reveals-32-inch-zero-frame-4k-monitor/


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hugh is daft*
> 
> There was that really nice near bezel-less 32" 4k announced earlier. The BM320
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/peripherals/monitors/matthew-wilson/acer-reveals-32-inch-zero-frame-4k-monitor/


Nice looking monitor but as they said its meant as an office/work monitor.
A gaming monitor along the same lines would be nice.


----------



## XKaan

^ I saw on the ultrawide masterrace subreddit that Acer is refreshing it's Predator X34 as well..

It will now have a NATIVE refresh rate of 100hz, slightly more curve, and a panel from a different manufacturer that solves the backlight bleeding issue.

Needless to say, I am quite interested.

The new monitor will be the Predator X34P


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geox*
> 
> no new monitors from Samsung, LG, AOC this computex ? i was excited about 32:9 panels


I was just thinking the same, I'm waiting for some 34'' 21:9 3440x1440 @ 144Hz


----------



## wizardbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> ^ I saw on the ultrawide masterrace subreddit that Acer is refreshing it's Predator X34 as well..
> 
> It will now have a NATIVE refresh rate of 100hz, slightly more curve, and a panel from a different manufacturer that solves the backlight bleeding issue.
> 
> Needless to say, I am quite interested.
> 
> The new monitor will be the Predator X34P


It's not from another manufacturer, it's the same lg panel slightly refreshed and slightly more curved. It might or might not have less backlight bleed, but it hasn't solved the blb issue and despite that, ips glow is still present. Native 100hz is good though and it will definitely be an interesting monitor.
The AOC 144hz 3440x1440 35" VA panel that's announced is more interesting though


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> It's not from another manufacturer, it's the same lg panel slightly refreshed and slightly more curved. It might or might not have less backlight bleed, but it hasn't solved the blb issue and despite that, ips glow is still present. Native 100hz is good though and it will definitely be an interesting monitor.
> The AOC 144hz 3440x1440 35" VA panel that's announced is more interesting though


Oh, my mistake - I could have sworn I read it was a diff manufacturer!

That AOC sounds like what I have been waiting for!


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoLomgbbq*
> 
> Great thread!
> 
> I certainly didnt come in here expecting to find the only MB designs i could remotely stomach to be from ASRock (specifically the black and white Taichi model).
> 
> The hell is this theme of all this massive plastic crap and ugly as lights everywhere? Its like a return to the mid 00's for case aesthetics, but the new motherboards and gpu designs are...yuck.
> 
> Is it rainbow month in the world of manufacturing...or?


Agree. Though I probably still spray paint the color off.







Though, kind of like the subdue red on the board part. At least something different.

The white one would probably look nice with a star wars imperial theme though.


----------



## Zero4549

Someone needs to put up a proper table of contents for this. 46 nonlinear pages is a lot to navigate blind.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> It's not from another manufacturer, it's the same lg panel slightly refreshed and slightly more curved. It might or might not have less backlight bleed, but it hasn't solved the blb issue and despite that, ips glow is still present. Native 100hz is good though and it will definitely be an interesting monitor.
> The AOC 144hz 3440x1440 35" VA panel that's announced is more interesting though


Where was this AOC announced?! Are you not confusing this with a 35" panel matching those specifications from AUO?


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Someone needs to put up a proper table of contents for this. 46 nonlinear pages is a lot to navigate blind.


You're someone.


----------



## wizardbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Where was this AOC announced?! Are you not confusing this with a 35" panel matching those specifications from AUO?


http://www.computerbase.de/2016-05/aoc-ag352ucg-ucx-qhd-144-hz-freesync-g-sync/


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> You're someone.


You make a valid point. Hmm...


----------



## capitaltpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realtomatoes*
> 
> for a company calling itself colorful those ssds look pretty bland.


And ironically, one of the few things without RGB leds


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> http://www.computerbase.de/2016-05/aoc-ag352ucg-ucx-qhd-144-hz-freesync-g-sync/


Awesome! Thanks.


----------



## DONTsayIMBA

Are they going to be more announcements on new products such as monitors or that's all from computex? it is till 4th june right?


----------



## shilka

Seems like Gigbayte is going to have a lot more then just video cards under their Extreme Gaming name.


----------



## Ragsters

Still no mITX or mATX mother boards?


----------



## HMoneyGrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DONTsayIMBA*
> 
> Are they going to be more announcements on new products such as monitors or that's all from computex? it is till 4th june right?


Yeah, that's the one thing I think there has not been much Computex news about, monitors. I am hoping there is more on that front before the conference is over. I was hoping LG would show that new 1600P wide screen panel we were hearing rumors about.... (lm375uw1 I think was the model)


----------



## DONTsayIMBA

almost all Computex was on RGB, RGB Gaming Cards, RGB Motherboads, RGB Coolers etc


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Still no mITX or mATX mother boards?


I've only seen 2 ITX boards, 1 from Biostar and 1 from ECS.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DONTsayIMBA*
> 
> almost all Computex was on RGB, RGB Gaming Cards, RGB Motherboads, RGB Coolers etc


I'd take even a RGB monitor, as long as they show some more


----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy

*Biostar speeds ahead with new Z170 and B150 Racing motherboards*

Quote:


> Biostar's new Racing Z170GT8 motherboard sports an LGA1151 socket for Intel's Z170 Skylake processors with support for up to 4x DDR4 3200MHz RAM modules. Video slots include 2x HDMI, a DVI-D, and a VGA port--no DisplayPort options seem present. Expansion slots include 4x PCI-E x16 3.0 slots, 3x PCI-E x1 3.0, a single M.2 slot capped at 32gb/s, and a U.2 slot capped at a similar 32Gb/s. As for peripheral slots and storage, the Z170GT8 rocks 7 USB 3.0 slots, a single USB Type-C port, 4x USB 2.0 ports, and 3x SATA Express at 16Gb/s. The board also supports Vivid LED DJ lighting options.



Quote:


> Biostar's Micro-ATX motherboard, the Racing B150GT3, is built on the B150 chipset with 4x DIMM lanes that support up to DDR4-2133 RAM. Expansion slots include 2x PCI-E x16 3.0, 2X PCI-E x1 3.0, and a single M.2 32GB/s slot for 3D NAND SSDs. A single DVI-D and HDMI port offer limited video output, and users have 6x SATA3 ports for storage. USB slots include 6x USB 3.0 and 6x USB 2.0 ports for peripherals. Like its bigger Z170 brother, the Racing B150GT3 supports LED color effects.


*MSI's new Vortex G65 rocks NVIDIA's mobile Pascal GPUs in SLI*



*Micron announces new 2TB SATA and NVMe 3D NAND SSDs*


Quote:


> Micron's blazing-fast SSD duo consists of the cost-competitive Micro 1100 SATA and the high-end Micron 2100 PCIe NVMe solid state drives. The Micron 1100 SSD sports the industry's highest capacity TLC 3D NAND storage at 2TB that takes "power to the min and capacity to the max." The 1100 series SSD is specifically designed to supercharge general applications with ultra-fast speeds, providing instantaneous data access, program loads, and incredibly speedy boot times. To give you an idea how fast the Micron 1100 SSD is, it performs random operations up to 900 times faster than traditional HDDs and features low-power states to make it 98% more power efficient.


*Micron announces new 2TB SATA and NVMe 3D NAND SSDs*




*ASUS X99-E 10G WS motherboard goes all out with speed*

Quote:


> Apart from supporting 4-way SLI, CrossfireX, and up to 128GB ECC UDIMM/RDIMM and non-ECC UDIMM, it boasts a dual 10G Intel NIC (2*X550-AT2), and a very fast 10GB/s for USB 3.1 as well as single 32Gbit/s for the M.2 x4 and U.2 drives. Processor-wise, you'll need a Core i&/Xeon E5-2600/1600 v4/v3.


----------



## wizardbro

Define Nano S. Holy **** that;s a nice case!
Kinda wanna give up my matx for itx now.


----------



## Dimensive

I'm half expecting In Win to come out with a tempered glass fan at this point.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> Define Nano S. Holy **** that;s a nice case!
> Kinda wanna give up my matx for itx now.


Its been out for a couple months now.


----------



## wizardbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Its been out for a couple months now.


Oh, lol. I had no idea. Great for AIO or wc.


----------



## xx9e02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> Oh, lol. I had no idea. Great for AIO or wc.


Did a build for a friend in one - great ITX case with plenty of room. Though, it's almost as big as Fractal's mATX Core series lol. I'd spring for a mATX version of the Define S though

Edit: Any AM4 motherboards shown off yet?


----------



## bazh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> I'd take even a RGB monitor, as long as they show some more


Dude! All monitors are RGB


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazh*
> 
> Dude! All monitors are RGB












TCO


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazh*
> 
> Dude! All monitors are RGB


Nah, some are BGR.


----------



## beatfried

that remote controller, daisychained fan. ugly af but i like the cabling


----------



## NFL

Really like those RGB fans from Corsair, any idea when we'll see them for sale?


----------



## ondoy




----------



## Joneszilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> I'm waiting for a 34'', 3840x1440p, 144hz, HDR, IPS, G-Sync monitor.


^^^This^^^


----------



## The EX1

Anyone else notice the Lightning in that 1080 OC video?


----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The EX1*
> 
> Anyone else notice the Lightning in that 1080 OC video?


Nothing to see here, carry on.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Nothing to see here, carry on.


Pretty sure that is a 980 Ti.


----------



## ondoy

*Antec Cubes EK, Crowns Itself, Drops in P-Series Cases*




*ECS Plans Intel Apollo Lake, Kaby Lake Notebooks For Late 2016*


----------



## NFL

Not sure how I feel about that Antec Cube. Kind of like it, kind of want to set it on fire.


----------



## Ithanul

O my, that ASUS WS board looks sweet.
Just imagine filling up all those slots with GPUs using ribbons and a nice high core Xeon. Thing would be one beast for compute work, folding, or boincing.

Still though, where is the small boards darn it.







Crap the GPUs and lights, give me some darn small form factor goodness.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> O my, that ASUS WS board looks sweet.
> Just imagine filling up all those slots with GPUs using ribbons and a nice high core Xeon...


You can't do that with the current ASUS X99-e WS/USB 3.1 which also has 7 PCI-e x16 long slots so I doubt you could with that new one. Adding insult to injury, the older board has 12 SATA ports, the new one only 10. Color me unimpressed.


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkBlade6*
> 
> LOOOOL he looks so creepy


looks like BB8 + ET


----------



## slothiraptor

No new matx x99 boards?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slothiraptor*
> 
> No new matx x99 boards?


Im checking this thread every hour hoping to see some too.


----------



## Dimensive

ASRock To Launch Hyper OC Series Motherboards In July


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> You can't do that with the current ASUS X99-e WS/USB 3.1 which also has 7 PCI-e x16 long slots so I doubt you could with that new one. Adding insult to injury, the older board has 12 SATA ports, the new one only 10. Color me unimpressed.


Doesn't seem like it was intended to be the board you were looking for though, it has dual 10G NIC's and U.2 which I'm sure some people might just be exited about.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Im checking this thread every hour hoping to see some too.


Same here, a revision of the ASUS X99-M WS with proper M.2 support would've been nice.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> ASRock To Launch Hyper OC Series Motherboards In July


Any sign of an X99 version? My OC formula has been superb except for the small complaint that I grabbed it early and didn't get the revision with the extra pins for cache OCing. Since my case is black and white, I'd grab an X99 version of this just to get the only non-black and white piece of hardware in my case out and play around with the OC on my cache.

Such a shame they discontinued the conformal coating. It's great being able to play with my custom loop like an snot-nosed kid playing with a water hose, give the PC a good shake on it's side and then plug everything back in without waiting 24 hours or checking for damp spots. I'm so spoiled.


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Any sign of an X99 version? My OC formula has been superb except for the small complaint that I grabbed it early and didn't get the revision with the extra pins for cache OCing. Since my case is black and white, I'd grab an X99 version of this just to get the only non-black and white piece of hardware in my case out and play around with the OC on my cache.
> 
> Such a shame they discontinued the conformal coating. It's great being able to play with my custom loop like an snot-nosed kid playing with a water hose, give the PC a good shake on it's side and then plug everything back in without waiting 24 hours or checking for damp spots. I'm so spoiled.


Unfortunately I haven't seen any micro ATX or mini ITX motherboards for the Z or X99 series.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Unfortunately I haven't seen any micro ATX or mini ITX motherboards for the Z or X99 series.


Hyper OC is small form factor only? That's a shame, I was hoping it was replacing the OC Formula line. The X99 OC formula is EATX, I guess the Hyper OC is being put out for a completely different market.


----------



## hhuey5

Looks like Star Trek 2 Genesis Torpedo



Quote:


>


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Hyper OC is small form factor only? That's a shame, I was hoping it was replacing the OC Formula line. The X99 OC formula is EATX, I guess the Hyper OC is being put out for a completely different market.


The Hyper OC are designed for BCLK overclocking on non-K Skylake chips.


----------



## Dimensive

I actually missed the Z170 micro ATX motherboard from Supermicro (http://www.overclock.net/t/1601566/various-computex-2016-pic-video-heavy/200#post_25212144)


----------



## shilka

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/rosewill-new-cases-psus-computex,31854.html#xtor=RSS-100


----------



## DapperDan795

Does anyone have any more info on those thermaltake desk cases that are similar to the lian li line? Would love one of those but not for $800.


----------



## ondoy

*Cougar Debuts New Cases, PSUs And Gaming Miscellany*







*Rosewill Announces Cases, PSUs, Peripherals, PC Cooling*







*In-Win Changes Fan Game, Daisy Chains Custom RGB Case Fans, LED Strips*


----------



## smithydan

Monster $20,000 50KG Liquid-Cooled Gaming PC Unveiled


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Where was this AOC announced?! Are you not confusing this with a 35" panel matching those specifications from AUO?


That is interesting. If it's a G-Sync monitor running 144 Hz 3440x1440, that means it's a new G-Sync module to run that fast. I wouldn't be surprised if one of the key specs is wrong.

I do wonder if NVIDIA is working on a DP 1.3/1.4 speed G-Sync chip.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Monster $20,000 50KG Liquid-Cooled Gaming PC Unveiled


Just.... why? It's excessive, impractical and horribly expensive and above all ugly as sin. Why would someone possibly want one of these?


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Just.... why? It's excessive, impractical and horribly expensive and above all ugly as sin. Why would someone possibly want one of these?


People are strange creatures. Honestly wouldn't have a clue to why people would spend that much on something that depreciates so quickly anyway.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> You can't do that with the current ASUS X99-e WS/USB 3.1 which also has 7 PCI-e x16 long slots so I doubt you could with that new one. Adding insult to injury, the older board has 12 SATA ports, the new one only 10. Color me unimpressed.


Than poo, what the point then of all the blasted slots?


----------



## paskowitz

Just noticed something, one of the Phanteks 1080 blocks shown off is for a custom PCB card. 8+6 pin power connector... what brand could this be? As far as I am concerned they did not officially announce anything.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> You can't do that with the current ASUS X99-e WS/USB 3.1 which also has 7 PCI-e x16 long slots so I doubt you could with that new one. Adding insult to injury, the older board has 12 SATA ports, the new one only 10. Color me unimpressed.
> 
> 
> 
> Than poo, what the point then of all the blasted slots?
Click to expand...

One of the advantages of this board is the number and variety of cards you can run without restrictions due to slot sharing. Graphics cards aren't the only thing that people put in PCI-e slots. Considering this is a workstation board that ASUS classifies as a server board, I could easily see someone putting in five RAID cards for running umpteen drives from in addition to a single graphics card. Add on cards for additional USB ports, Thunderbolt, etc. are just a few of the possibilities that could go into the extra slots. My current rig has only one GPU card. It also uses one slot to un my internal card reader, another slot for the sound card, and another one for the HBA card for 8 additional SATA ports.

Btw, I've since read that the new version will also officially support only four GPU cards (though I'm sure some will find a way to run more).


----------



## Frestoinc

whatssup with all these bling bling motherboards?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frestoinc*
> 
> whatssup with all these bling bling motherboards?


HW manufacturers spending too much time with Games Workshop.


----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## Jiryama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Just noticed something, one of the Phanteks 1080 blocks shown off is for a custom PCB card. 8+6 pin power connector... what brand could this be? As far as I am concerned they did not officially announce anything.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not sure given the orientation, however the SLI Bridge is an MSI one and I doubt that, it being a display unit, they would mix brands from GPU and the connector.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frestoinc*
> 
> whatssup with all these bling bling motherboards?


X99 has pretty much reached it's capacity for new features (other than U.2 and 10 core CPUs) so bling is about all that's left to add to try to entice people to "upgrade".


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> X99 has pretty much reached it's capacity for new features (other than U.2 and 10 core CPUs) so bling is about all that's left to add to try to entice people to "upgrade".


Right on the head!

At this point they are marketing to our inner child and vanity.










OT:

Newegg's Rosewill is looking pretty nice with their offerings, glad to see them stepping up a little in quality (based off looks thus far).


----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## Waitng4realGPU

LOL I wouldn't even know if it's the same keyboard shown over and over through this thread with RGB lighting, they all look identical!

That triple stack Antec cooler looks kinda cool.


----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Card upgrade time. It's a deal. Displayport 1.4 Compatible and 120hz + on 4k montiors. This is what I have been waiting for.
> 
> TCO


Yea but 27" for 4k is too small, and is it IPS panel? All I want is 4k, 144hz, 40"+ IPS, and G-Sync, haven't found a single monitor like that.


----------



## Avant Garde

Thanks for all those pics!

Now I'm pretty sure that I'm done with 95% of "GAMING" PC parts. Simply, over 95% of all those parts are cheap ugly Chinese crap design aimed specifically towards tasteless consumers. PC industry is going backwards in quantum loops, in terms of design of course. So disappointing.


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> Thanks for all those pics!
> 
> Now I'm pretty sure that I'm done with 95% of "GAMING" PC parts. Simply, over 95% of all those parts are cheap ugly Chinese crap design aimed specifically towards tasteless consumers. PC industry is going backwards in quantum loops, in terms of design of course. So disappointing.


Asian market is going through consumer puberty, i hope that is going to be sorted out in few years.


----------



## Frestoinc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*


this is interesting


----------



## ondoy




----------



## Dyaems

no RGB models/girls? how disappointing.


----------



## ondoy




----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frestoinc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is interesting
Click to expand...

Actually, I found it very interesting; it triggered a creative thought. Something similar could be attached to the end of a back plate to corral and hide the power cables going to the GPU card


----------



## ondoy




----------



## lolfail9001

OP delivered.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Alright, I really know now that I'm getting old. All those cute young ladies (actually, children compared to me) and it was the 10TB HGST HDD that got me excited (and I'm a Lesbian!).


----------



## jincuteguy

Anyone knows if In Win releasing any new case this time?


----------



## Avant Garde

This one is so precious, beautiful, divine and classy. Like a little princess.



P.S. Oh well, she's got the crown so.... princess *obvious*


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Alright, I really know now that I'm getting old. All those cute young ladies (actually, children compared to me) and it was the 10TB HGST HDD that got me excited (and I'm a Lesbian!).


We'd have no trouble splitting, then. You keep the HDD, and i'll keep the chicks!


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Alright, I really know now that I'm getting old. All those cute young ladies (actually, children compared to me) and it was the 10TB HGST HDD that got me excited (and I'm a Lesbian!).
> 
> 
> 
> We'd have no trouble splitting, then. You keep the HDD, and i'll keep the chicks!
Click to expand...

Why, thank you. You are so kind.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolfail9001*
> 
> OP delivered.


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*


I was talking about lack of RGB LEDs, just in case.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolfail9001*
> 
> I was talking about lack of RGB LEDs, just in case.


----------



## DONTsayIMBA

I see some panels in top right, they from acer?, well they sure are far to recognize properly, just asked if they might have been posted here...


----------



## G woodlogger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Alright, I really know now that I'm getting old. All those cute young ladies (actually, children compared to me) and it was the 10TB HGST HDD that got me excited (and I'm a Lesbian!).


I have just bought a 8tb disk and i felt emasculated!


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Anyone knows if In Win releasing any new case this time?


They're releasing a couple. Pics are in this thread somewhere.


----------



## Dimensive




----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Anyone knows if In Win releasing any new case this time?


They only just released the 303, which is pretty killer value considering its only $79 and has a full tempered glass side panel with a latch.

There were a few new Frame series cases too, but I have no idea whether those were just concepts or actually planned for release. There're somewhere in this thread.









Edit: Found them

The Frames 2.0:
D-Frame 2.0:
https://www.inwin-style.com/en/gaming-chassis/h-frame-2
H-frame 2.0:
https://www.inwin-style.com/en/gaming-chassis/d-frame-2
X-Frame 2.0:


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Alright, I really know now that I'm getting old. All those cute young ladies (actually, children compared to me) and it was the 10TB HGST HDD that got me excited (and I'm a Lesbian!).


Lol, this gave me a good chuckle this morning







.


----------



## realtomatoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*


good to know they still got hot chicks in these events.


----------



## PureBlizz

I want one of these (I think).
What is it? Can't find more info.


----------



## Raketkirurgen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlizz*
> 
> I want one of these (I think).
> What is it? Can't find more info.


Streacom DB2
http://www.fanlesstech.com/2016/06/exclusive-streacom-db2.html


----------



## JCArch

I had nightmares about there not being enough LED's today at Computex. I thought to myself, "What if they used up all the LED's the first few days and have to go to boring monochrome?" To my relief, it seems that there's plenty to go around and the LED's will continue to flow!


----------



## PureBlizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raketkirurgen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PureBlizz*
> 
> I want one of these (I think).
> What is it? Can't find more info.
> 
> 
> 
> Streacom DB2
> http://www.fanlesstech.com/2016/06/exclusive-streacom-db2.html
Click to expand...

Thank you, sir!


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*


*Corsair reinvents their cooling fans... with RGB*
Now if only they could invent a fan that doesn't suck and blow at the same time...


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> *Corsair reinvents their cooling fans... with RGB*
> Now if only they could invent a fan that doesn't suck and blow at the same time...


Lol. I'm not a big supporter of their AF series fans. Bought a few, now getting rid of them.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Lol. I'm not a big supporter of their AF series fans. Bought a few, now getting rid of them.


Those fans are far overrated and overhyped.
Sure they are not terrible fans but i would not call them good fans.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Those fans are far overrated and overhyped.
> Sure they are not terrible fans but i would not call them good fans.


Indeed, but it seems like they put some more effort into their new fans though, although those prices are plain hilarious.

I wonder how many fools are going to buy them at those prices.


----------



## pez

The SP aren't anything special either with equally priced, yet better noise-to-performance ratio fans out like Phanteks, Fractal, etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Indeed, but it seems like they put some more effort into their new fans though, although those prices are plain hilarious.
> 
> I wonder how many fools are going to buy them at those prices.


Wait, what's the pricing supposed to be?


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Wait, what's the pricing supposed to be?


Its at the end of the vid, can't really check right now.

But, iirc, its was $20 for the basic 120mm up to $35 for the fancypants 140mm.


----------



## VSG

I think you guys will like these new fans through. The bling ones are Arduino controllable if need be, but the ML fans are pretty darn good performance and noise wise based on the P-Q and dBA numbers I saw. All the new fans are designed along with Sunon. Not sure what the ML fans cost, I haven't seen the video yet.


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I think you guys will like these new fans through. The bling ones are Arduino controllable if need be, but the ML fans are pretty darn good performance and noise wise based on the P-Q and dBA numbers I saw. All the new fans are designed along with Sunon. Not sure what the ML fans cost, I haven't seen the video yet.


Do you have any links to the said P-Q curves or is it all still very hush-hush?

EDIT: I had some Enermax fans that claim to use the "magnetic levitation" bearing. While not terrible they weren't anything special in regards to noise.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> Do you have any links to the said P-Q curves or is it all still very hush-hush?
> 
> EDIT: I had some Enermax fans that claim to use the "magnetic levitation" bearing. While not terrible they weren't anything special in regards to noise.


Sorry, I can't share those









Either way, I will test them myself and see if the retail units are as good as I was led to believe. The SP120 RGB and HD120 RGB fans are going to be more popular overall I imagine though. Just waiting for people to get high and watch the shiny lights


----------



## pez

I have an open mind for them for sure, but I'll wait until reviews and real numbers pop up.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Actually, I found it very interesting; it triggered a creative thought. Something similar could be attached to the end of a back plate to corral and hide the power cables going to the GPU card


Indeed. It like the only thing I seen so far that really caught my attention. Gives some nice ideas.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Alright, I really know now that I'm getting old. All those cute young ladies (actually, children compared to me) and it was the 10TB HGST HDD that got me excited (and I'm a Lesbian!).


Darn, lol. That is bad.









Actually only thing out of those pics was the last one with dress patterning and color of the dress. Then again, I am what most consider an asexual (I don't get attracted to either gender).


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I have an open mind for them for sure, but I'll wait until reviews and real numbers pop up.


Yup, that's the way to go


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Those fans are far overrated and overhyped.
> Sure they are not terrible fans but i would not call them good fans.


They aren't that great, and I wasn't happy with the airflow. Went back to my Venturi fans won't go elsewhere for the foreseeable future.


----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy

*AORUS announces RGB Fusion keyboard and award winning X7 DT at Computex 2016*





*AORUS X7 Pro laptop rocks dual GTX 1080M in SLI, 4K 120Hz display*


----------



## ondoy

*GIGABYTE announces the launch of its all-new ultraportable laptop, the Aero 14 at Computex 2016*







Quote:


> 6th Gen Intel Core i7 "Skylake" Processor
> NVIDIA GeForceGTX 970M/965M
> QHD 2560x1440 IPS Display
> M.2 PCIe SSD x2 / DDR4 Memory x2
> 94.24 Wh Battery
> Dual-4k output with HDMI 2.0 and Mini-DisplayPort
> Dimensions: 335(W) x 250(D) x 19.9 (H) mm / 1.89kg


----------



## ondoy

*GIGABYTE's Aero 14 laptop combines high-end gaming with slim design*









Quote:


> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970M/965M
> 6th Generation Intel Core i7 Processor
> QHD IPS Display with Wide Viewing Angle
> 94.24Wh Huge Battery Capacity for Full-Day Productivity
> Only 19.9mm slim, 1.89kg Lightweight
> Blazing-fast M.2 PCIe SSD: Reach 2000MB/s
> USB 3.1 Type-C: 10Gbps / 5V 3A
> DDR4: 2133MHz up to 32GB
> HDMI 2.0: True 4K at 60Hz


*MSI AEGIS, the world's fiercest mobile gaming barebone PC series now available*


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> ...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Alright, I really know now that I'm getting old. All those cute young ladies (actually, children compared to me) and it was the 10TB HGST HDD that got me excited (and I'm a Lesbian!).
> 
> 
> 
> Darn, lol. That is bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually only thing out of those pics was the last one with dress patterning and color of the dress. Then again, I am what most consider an asexual (I don't get attracted to either gender).
Click to expand...

Well, I'm definitely not asexual but those girls are just that: young girls. My children are twice as old as they are. At my age, being attracted to those young girls would essentially be legalized pedophilia.


----------



## 222Panther222

The screen borders on those laptops... Seriously ugly. They should take note on the Dell Xps 15.


----------



## CallsignVega

I really wish these manufacturers would get off their butts and release some products that light up this year...


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> *AORUS announces RGB Fusion keyboard and award winning X7 DT at Computex 2016*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AORUS X7 Pro laptop rocks dual GTX 1080M in SLI, 4K 120Hz display*


One thing I've noticed about the keyboards nowadays is precious few have any macro (G) keys and, those that do, have no more than five. Those keys are handier than indoor plumbing so I'm glad I snagged an extra Logitech G510s (has 18 macro keys) while I could still lay my hands on one before the speculators started driving up the prices.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> One thing I've noticed about the keyboards nowadays is precious few have any macro (G) keys and, those that do, have no more than five. Those keys are handier than indoor plumbing so I'm glad I snagged an extra Logitech G510s (has 18 macro keys) while I could still lay my hands on one before the speculators started driving up the prices.


I have the same keyboard. One of the driving factors in buying one was the macro keys. Not to mention it's 18x3. So 54 altogether. I may not use all of them, but it's good to know I have them handy if I needed them.

With that, having 5 on a laptop keyboard is actually pretty neat. I'm happy enough they included 5. My Sony Vaio laptop from 8 years ago or so actually had one macro button. That was unique at the time for a standard consumer laptop. I never really saw one that had macros before.

Speaking of laptops, the Gigabyte Aero 14 is a really tempting laptop.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I really wish these manufacturers would get off their butts and release some products that light up this year...


Don't encourage them!


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Sorry, I can't share those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, I will test them myself and see if the retail units are as good as I was led to believe. The SP120 RGB and HD120 RGB fans are going to be more popular overall I imagine though. Just waiting for people to get high and watch the shiny lights


I'm still waiting for a superior fan to the GT-15's from 6+ years ago


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> I'm still waiting for a superior fan to the GT-15's from 6+ years ago


Let us pray.


----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## smithydan

Zalman x7 looks like a nice step up for them.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*


Did anyone else think that this guy's facial expressions and way of talking remind them of Steve Martin?


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Zalman x7 looks like a nice step up for them.


z9 neo is already pretty good.

At least considering it's a cookie cutter case with lowest price i saw for that quality.


----------



## beatfried

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> One thing I've noticed about the keyboards nowadays is precious few have any macro (G) keys and, those that do, have no more than five. Those keys are handier than indoor plumbing so I'm glad I snagged an extra Logitech G510s (has 18 macro keys) while I could still lay my hands on one before the speculators started driving up the prices.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> I have the same keyboard. One of the driving factors in buying one was the macro keys. Not to mention it's 18x3. So 54 altogether. I may not use all of them, but it's good to know I have them handy if I needed them.
> 
> With that, having 5 on a laptop keyboard is actually pretty neat. I'm happy enough they included 5. My Sony Vaio laptop from 8 years ago or so actually had one macro button. That was unique at the time for a standard consumer laptop. I never really saw one that had macros before.
> 
> Speaking of laptops, the Gigabyte Aero 14 is a really tempting laptop.


I always wondered what people use this macro keys for... ? what are you using them for?


----------



## bigboy678

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Let us pray.


Im still waiting for their active nose canceling fans that they show off every computex for the last 4 + years


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> They only just released the 303, which is pretty killer value considering its only $79 and has a full tempered glass side panel with a latch.
> 
> There were a few new Frame series cases too, but I have no idea whether those were just concepts or actually planned for release. There're somewhere in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Found them
> 
> The Frames 2.0:
> D-Frame 2.0:
> https://www.inwin-style.com/en/gaming-chassis/h-frame-2
> H-frame 2.0:
> https://www.inwin-style.com/en/gaming-chassis/d-frame-2
> X-Frame 2.0:


Hey thx for the infos man, but damn those D and H frame cases are Heavy, 55+ lbs? damn.
Do you know if they come dissembled?


----------



## JackCY

Can those open air cases be any bigger? I guess not because the rooms we live in aren't a concert hall.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Hey thx for the infos man, but damn those D and H frame cases are Heavy, 55+ lbs? damn.
> Do you know if they come dissembled?


Not really surprising considering the amount of metal and 2 giant slabs of tempered glass used.
And I'm pretty sure they come assembled.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> I always wondered what people use this macro keys for... ? what are you using them for?


I used to use one set for playing Maplestory mostly, which I haven't played in over a year. So I set it up to some other games I play.
I use another set for launching software.
I use the last set for website bookmarks.


----------



## ondoy




----------



## shilka

Not sure if this has been posted yet?


----------



## prjindigo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MedRed*
> 
> no shame in crossfire when it's still cheaper.


hell, 3x RX-480 is cheaper than a 1080ti and will perform right up with it


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prjindigo*
> 
> hell, 3x RX-480 is cheaper than a 1080ti and will perform right up with it


Thats hell of a statement.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Thats hell of a statement.


Reminds me of you comparing an OLED to an ASUS 27" IPS 4k panel price prediction earlier in this thread.

TCO

OH, Here it is
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> I doubt its going to be <1500, given that Dell 4k 120Hz costs 5k $$$.
> Unless they get some really cheap TN panels.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Not sure if this has been posted yet?


Yet another Nidec copy








Too bad Nidec doesn't sell their fans to end users but rather to companies.


----------



## Findecanor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Yet another Nidec copy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad Nidec doesn't sell their fans to end users but rather to companies.


Daz Mode has been selling Gentle Typhoons for a while now ... in black ... and with a PWM version.
They have also been available on Taobao and other Asian market sites.

There are lots of copies that have fan-blades that _look_ like Gentle Typhoon, but which don't perform as well.
Part of the reasons of GT's performance is obviously the the fan motor: it is _big_ and powerful. Also, each fan blade is really thick, and if you would slice one up you would see that its cross-section is curved, and not straight like many of the lookalikes.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Findecanor*
> 
> Daz Mode has been selling Gentle Typhoons for a while now ... in black ... and with a PWM version.
> They have also been available on Taobao and other Asian market sites.
> 
> There are lots of copies that have fan-blades that _look_ like Gentle Typhoon, but which don't perform as well.
> Part of the reasons of GT's performance is obviously the the fan motor: it is _big_ and powerful. Also, each fan blade is really thick, and if you would slice one up you would see that its cross-section is curved, and not straight like many of the lookalikes.


Which is why I am excited to see Noctuas version. They make high quality products and obviously could have produced this way faster than 3 years. So it sounds to me like they took their time to hopefully improve upon the original design.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Let us pray.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


O Dang! Indeed.

I still rock my GT-19s. Actually got like nine of them. Only other fan I like is the eLoops. But the GTs are still boss for radiator fans.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Yet another Nidec copy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad Nidec doesn't sell their fans to end users but rather to companies.


Copy? It looks like they just ordered it from Nidec.

3 years to design..... If I was getting paid to reinvent the wheel I'd milk that beastly moneycow for all it was worth too..... GG lead design team, GG....


----------



## QSS-5

Acer XZ350CK 3440 x 1 440 TN @ 180hz Display port 1.3 

Source


----------



## electro2u

The computer case market is so depressing right now for me.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> Acer XZ350CK 3440 x 1 440 TN @ 180hz Display port 1.3
> 
> Source


It's nice to see DP 1.3 hit products. 4K @ 120Hz will be the new high end gaming goal. (hopefully OLED!)


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> I'm still waiting for a superior fan to the GT-15's from 6+ years ago


I have both some GT's and Noctua iPPC's and I feel the Noctua are better. They push a lot of air through radiators like the GTs were known for (static pressure) and are very quiet for how much air they move. They also dont have a high pitched type of whine like some fans, more of the same type of running noise you get with the GTs.


----------



## mumford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> The computer case market is so depressing right now for me.


innovation = adding more RGB


----------



## Frestoinc

2016 is the year of RGB


----------



## ondoy

*SilverStone Shows Off New Cases, Coolers and PSUs At Computex*








*MSI Aegis X Barebone Packs Liquid CPU Cooling*





*Lian Li Showcases Three Cases With Only SFX PSU Mounts*







*Intel Skull Canyon And PowerColor External GPU Dock Power HTC Vive Experience*





*Cryorig Partners with NZXT, Brings CAM Lighting and Control to H7 Cooler*


----------



## ondoy




----------



## NFL

I was so excited about those Lian Li cases until I saw the bit about them being SFX PSU only


----------



## mumford

what's the real story of this Lian Li PC-08SW? The article says that it accepts 420 x 140 mm radiator. A regular PC-08 only accepts a 360 (120x3) in the front. A misprint? Or is Lian Li making a bigger "fish tank," as one of the comments described?

https://www.techpowerup.com/223019/lian-li-pc-o8sw-all-tempered-glass-chassis-pictured


----------



## Dimensive

I'm interested in that case.


----------



## Dimensive

Edit: oops, already posted.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> One thing I've noticed about the keyboards nowadays is precious few have any macro (G) keys and, those that do, have no more than five. Those keys are handier than indoor plumbing so I'm glad I snagged an extra Logitech G510s (has 18 macro keys) while I could still lay my hands on one before the speculators started driving up the prices.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> I have the same keyboard. One of the driving factors in buying one was the macro keys. Not to mention it's 18x3. So 54 altogether. I may not use all of them, but it's good to know I have them handy if I needed them.
> 
> With that, having 5 on a laptop keyboard is actually pretty neat. I'm happy enough they included 5. My Sony Vaio laptop from 8 years ago or so actually had one macro button. That was unique at the time for a standard consumer laptop. I never really saw one that had macros before.
> 
> Speaking of laptops, the Gigabyte Aero 14 is a really tempting laptop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always wondered what people use this macro keys for... ? what are you using them for?
Click to expand...

A variety of things, such as non-keyboard characters (- ° ¢ © €), frequently used phrases, frequently posted URLs, computer shortcuts (such as the Task Manager), frequently used addresses, etc.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigboy678*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Let us pray.
> 
> 
> 
> Im still waiting for their active nose canceling fans that they show off every computex for the last 4 + years
Click to expand...

The way my allergies have been acting up, I could use a nose cancelling fan!


----------



## jincuteguy

Anyone knows when are these new Corsair Dominator Platinum LED rams are available?


----------



## ilovelampshade

While I've been excited about eGPUs for a long time, I really don't get the appeal of them given their massive size, especially with a skull canyon NUC. About 1000 to build out the NUC, another 500 for the enclosure, yet another 500 for the GPU and the enclosure itself is probably at least as big as the Dan A4.


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> The computer case market is so depressing right now for me.


yeah same here when Benefix Atlas failed to show and Case x9 showed up late
was force to choose Air540

next build not an atlas but Case x9

I gave up on Atlas long ago

Cooling is depressing for 1070 970
only 1080 980 Titans


----------



## Vowels

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> Acer XZ350CK 3440 x 1 440 TN @ 180hz Display port 1.3
> 
> Source


I hope we get an IPS version of this or at the minimum a 144Hz IPS version of this.


----------



## bigboy678

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> The way my allergies have been acting up, I could use a nose cancelling fan!


Thats what i get when typing before my coffee


----------



## Pyrotagonist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> Acer XZ350CK 3440 x 1 440 TN @ 180hz Display port 1.3
> 
> Source


Eh. 180Hz is not noticeably better than 144Hz, probably even 100Hz. That's the point where diminishing returns really set in. I reckon you'd need somewhere around 200-300Hz for it really to matter at all, and of course, playing games at 180 FPS is nearly impossible thanks to CPU bottlenecks.

How about 120Hz HDR?


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyrotagonist*
> 
> Eh. 180Hz is not noticeably better than 144Hz, probably even 100Hz. That's the point where diminishing returns really set in. I reckon you'd need somewhere around 200-300Hz for it really to matter at all, and of course, playing games at 180 FPS is nearly impossible thanks to CPU bottlenecks.
> 
> How about 120Hz HDR?


I can easily notice the difference all the way up to 150Hz, which is the highest I have used so far. I bet people can tell the difference even higher. Really we need about 2000-3000Hz monitors to get "perfect" motion clarity under all circumstances. So we have a LONG way to go.


----------



## jincuteguy

Is HDR better than OLED? What about OLED with HDR? isn't that even better?


----------



## guttheslayer

If only there is a 3200x1800 resolution for a 27-30 inch display. But oh well..

I am still waiting for a 120hz hdr ips display with g synch and 1440p. Its like impossible!


----------



## ondoy




----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Is HDR better than OLED? What about OLED with HDR? isn't that even better?


HDR is a color standard, OLED is a physical piece of hardware that produces color its hard to compare the two.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigboy678*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> The way my allergies have been acting up, I could use a nose cancelling fan!
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what i get when typing before my coffee
Click to expand...

Oh darn! I was hoping for relief from my miserablemisbegottonnogoodfornothingidiot allergies.


----------



## realtomatoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> Acer XZ350CK 3440 x 1 440 TN @ 180hz Display port 1.3
> 
> Source


give me this with freesync!


----------



## Qu1ckset

Man I thought last year was kinda meh for new products , but this year by far takes the cake for the most meh computex in recent memories, not a single new case that has me even remotely interest , RGB everything to death , found all the AIB video card showing to be rather ugly looking , was hoping to possibly see some AM4 motherboard didn't happen..

I hope E3 isn't as lame as computex this year..


----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## paskowitz

Is ID Cooling available outside of Asia?


----------



## smithydan

LIAN LI AIO


----------



## ondoy




----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> If only there is a 3200x1800 resolution for a 27-30 inch display. But oh well..
> 
> I am still waiting for a 120hz hdr ips display with g synch and 1440p. Its like impossible!


You mean 144hz, IPS, G-Sync, 4K, HDR, and 40" + at least.


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Is ID Cooling available outside of Asia?


they do imports on newegg


----------



## cyph3rz

*Computex 2016 - Game with your MOD*


----------



## cyph3rz

*MSI VR Backpack at Computex 2016*


----------



## guttheslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> You mean 144hz, IPS, G-Sync, 4K, HDR, and 40" + at least.


Hdr reduces gfx performance (maybe up to 30% dip in framate) and 120 to 144hz is not much different except much higher idle power.

[email protected] with hdr could kill a pair of 1080 ti. There is no pt for a mere 20% boost to 144hz when the gfx can never reach that fps at max setting.


----------



## mumford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Is ID Cooling available outside of Asia?


ebay store


----------



## ondoy

*Cooler Master MasterWatt Maker: The Parallel Development Of A Second High-End PSU Model*


----------



## Avant Garde

So whats the word about ANY new monitors @ Computex 2016?


----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> So whats the word about ANY new monitors @ Computex 2016?


only the 4k ips 144hz monitor from asus...


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> only the 4k ips 144hz monitor from asus...


It was a prototype panel.


----------



## Sydfrey24

What is the name of that NZXT case?

I really like that Cougar Panzer case, looking forward to it on my next upgrade. Thanks for sharing this wonderful images.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Dunno if any of you would of seen this yet but a little info on the Raijintek's Passive Liquid Cooler. Sounds interesting, wanna see someone like TTL from OC3D get a review in on it.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Dunno if any of you would of seen this yet but a little info on the Raijintek's Passive Liquid Cooler. Sounds interesting, wanna see someone like TTL from OC3D get a review in on it.


Yes, It was already posted here, but pictures only. Thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## Avant Garde

This is maybe the most interesting product at this year's Computex. Honorable mentions may be :

*- That Asus modular PC
- Great PC case from EVGA
- Good PC case ideas from Zalman
- Very good PC cases from Cooler Master
- Great cases from Phanteks
- Acer Zero-Frame monitor BM320 (although I haven't seen any video)
- Be Quiet's silent loop AIO CPU coolers
- Corsair's new RAM
- Thermaltake's new keyboard concepts
*

And THAT"S IT for me.

P.S. Not even a single word about that EVGA AIO cooler??? Asus ROG Claymore mechanical keyboard??? New 1440p/4K monitors???


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> What is the name of that NZXT case?
> 
> I really like that Cougar Panzer case, looking forward to it on my next upgrade. Thanks for sharing this wonderful images.


That's the Manta ITX case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146225


----------



## shilka

http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/news/article.php?storyid=14857


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> That's the Manta ITX case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146225


Thanks! that's a descent case, I hope they release a new mid tower case. I really like their H440 and Noctis 450


----------



## smithydan

Thought I would have seen fractal this year.


----------



## ondoy




----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> That's the Manta ITX case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146225
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! that's a descent case, I hope they release a new mid tower case. I really like their H440 and Noctis 450
Click to expand...

Define "decent". It's an ITX case at 47L. It's not breaking records.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Define "decent". It's an ITX case at 47L. It's not breaking records.


The record for most oversized ITX case maybe.


----------



## ondoy




----------



## aminvz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*


yeah leds and lights are cool, but its toooo much. Some of the products honestly look childish


----------



## QSS-5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Is HDR better than OLED? What about OLED with HDR? isn't that even better?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> HDR is a color standard, OLED is a physical piece of hardware that produces color its hard to compare the two.


HDR is not only a color standard, the physical piece of panel/monitor also needs to be able to produce the higher brightness and color range that the HRD standard requires which can get 10x higher brightness than SDR monitor.

Some say a HDR LED is better than SDR OLED. But at the end of the day the ultimate combo is HDR OLD. I cant imagine anything getting better than that, perfect blacks, high brightness peaks wide color depth, it will probably be like looking through a window. I have personal have not seen HDR but to my understanding it is a bigger leap than the leap between LED and OLED. And by AMDs words we will see HDR monitors late this year Q4 hopefully latest 2017 Q1. None the less exciting.

Personally i am on the lookout for 32'' [email protected] HDR OLED


----------



## cyph3rz

*ENERMAX @ Computex 2016*


----------



## Wildcard36qs

I feel like we jumped back to the late 90's/early 2k's with all these ugly LEDs.


----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## TheCautiousOne

90.00 USD?? That is so Cheap.

TCO


----------



## paskowitz

That In Win 303 is really tempting. Sucks that it only supports 120mm fans and not 140mm but other than that it looks perfect for 1-2 GPU setups. I would also change the blue LED.


----------



## djsi38t

Yeah the 303 is nice,but forget about packing it full of storage drives that's for sure.


----------



## cyph3rz

*ASUS FULLY MODULAR PC (Swift PG258Q 240Hz, ASUS AVALON, Ultra Stream Set Up) Computex*


----------



## cyph3rz

*MSI Showcase New Intel X99 Motherboards @ Computex 2016*


----------



## NeeqOne

Make-it-your-own-The-ASUS-3D-Printing-Project






This is such a nice concept.


----------



## cyph3rz

*Cooler Master continues to build on the Master Series at Computex 2016 (in Swedish)*


----------



## cyph3rz

*Nvidia VR at Computex 2016*


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeeqOne*
> 
> Make-it-your-own-The-ASUS-3D-Printing-Project
> 
> This is such a nice concept.


Indeed!!! I like this too cuz I'm aiming for a grey/black system this time. Nice post


----------



## ondoy




----------



## cyph3rz

*MSI booth @ Computex 2016!*


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> I have personal have not seen HDR but to my understanding it is a bigger leap than the leap between LED and OLED.


HDR doesn't seem that impressive to me. The new 2016 models of the top level Samsung look pretty similar to last years top Samsung model.


----------



## captainchair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> I feel like we jumped back to the late 90's/early 2k's with all these ugly LEDs.



A horrendous time for all


----------



## cyph3rz

*Gigabyte Xtreme Gaming GTX 1080 up close - Computex 2016*






*Gigabyte Geforce GTX 1080 G1 up close - Computex 2016*


----------



## lolfail9001

Looks like G1 is using custom PCB tbh, GIGABYTE is written on it.


----------



## cyph3rz

*Galax GTX 1080 Hall Of Fame and Galax GTX 1080 EX OC - Computex 2016*


----------



## cyph3rz

*New Cases from Phanteks Computex 2016*


----------



## cyph3rz

*Zotac GTX 1080 AMP! EXTREME up close - Computex 2016*


----------



## cyph3rz

*Computex 2016: It's a wrap!*


----------



## Thready

This forum post is freezing my laptop.

Anyways if you want to mark up your products and sell them for 50% more money, just add "Gaming" to the name.

I believe these are sold to people who aren't experienced builders and don't readily know that your motherboard won't make a lick of difference with gaming unless you intend to overclock the hell out of your CPU, but overclocking a CPU is hit or miss with gaming. Or maybe if you run SLI or Crossfire, but many games don't run that and the people who do heavy overclocking or use SLI and Crossfire already know enough about motherboards that they aren't sold on the whole "Gaming" aspect of a motherboard. I don't see anything that gaming motherboard offers that will improve my experience significantly over the non gaming motherboard. And these things are sold for more. It's kind of ridiculous.


----------



## cyph3rz

*Asus Geforce GTX 1080 ROG Strix up close - Computex 2016*


----------



## cyph3rz

*The 'Cuda Show: Season 3 - Episode 1 - COMPUTEX 2016 MADNESS!*


----------



## bigboy678

Im actually fairly disappointed at this years Computex. Besides corsairs maglev fan, seasonic finally launching the prime psu series there really wasnt anything that great. all the cases we have pretty much seen before. i thought we would see more intel kaby lake boards and amd zen boards but i guess they are saving that for a later date. i also wish we got to see some of the optane demo's maybe. Noctua had a few interesting things but i really have lost faith in them. they have been developing that fan for 3 years and the ANC fan they have been developing for even longer was a complete no show at this years computex which is very interesting.

Im really hoping that vendors are saving a few interesting things to announce at E3. I wasnt a fan of what they offered at least years computex but i feel like at least they had a lot more being announced


----------



## Sem

Im extremely disappointed with this years computex

i was hoping for some new cases and monitors


----------



## cyph3rz

*Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 1080 Air-boss Herculez X4 up close - Computex 2016*




*Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 1080 Air-boss Herculez X3 up close - Computex 2016*




*Inno3D Geforce GTX 1070 Gaming OC up close - Computex 2016*


----------



## shilka

Yet more LED lights
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/new-evga-psus-computex,31979.html#xtor=RSS-100

To everyone that cant make heads or tails of the EVGA lineup
EVGA SuperNova lineup explained


----------



## Ragsters

I still can't believe it. No new mATX or mITX motherboards. That's crazy!


----------



## cyph3rz

*Yet more Computex cuties - ADATA @ Computex 2016







*


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captainchair*
> 
> 
> A horrendous time for all


Yeah...really disappointed that no copy-cat company released a low rider mousepad with air shocks and leds.


----------



## Dimensive




----------



## catbuster

Is it just me or evga cooler looks ugly >:


----------



## cyph3rz

*EVGA DG-87 "VR-Ready" case up close - Computex 2016*


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Is it just me or evga cooler looks ugly >:


It's not just you.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> It's not just you.


Yep, that thing looks horrible.


----------



## Dimensive




----------



## xx9e02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Yep, that thing looks horrible.


Maybe we can unscrew all that silver lol no getting around that side view though...


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Is it just me or evga cooler looks ugly >:


Nope, that a fugly cooler.


----------



## cyph3rz

*Computex 2016: TeamGroup debut RAM T-Force Series sleek design (in Thai)*


----------



## pez

Glad I'm not alone on the EVGA cooler lol. It's gaudy even without RGBs. And you get RGB lights if you pay extra for the FTW edition







.


----------



## slothiraptor

What makes a case "VR-Ready"?


----------



## pez

I believe HDMI inputs up front and maybe a couple extra USB 3.0 ports?


----------



## Dragon 32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slothiraptor*
> 
> What makes a case "VR-Ready"?


Er, front mounted hdmi maybe?

But mostly that you can't technically say it's unready for VR, I suppose. Like that 'VR ready' power supply...


----------



## cyph3rz

*Polaris at Computex - RX 480 unveiled at $199, RX 490 in hiding.*


----------



## cyph3rz

*Be Quiet showcasing closed water cooling - Computex 2016*


----------



## Dimensive




----------



## cyph3rz

*Phanteks makes water block for GTX 1080 FE - Computex 2016*

(Will be available in late June for $160 USD)


----------



## cyph3rz

*ASUS presents Zenbook 3 and Zenfone 3 - Computex 2016*


----------



## cyph3rz

*ASUS Fully Modular PC Concept - AVALON Explained!*


----------



## cyph3rz

*VR Backpack and AMP GTX 1080s from Zotac - Computex 2016*


----------



## realtomatoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I still can't believe it. No new mATX or mITX motherboards. That's crazy!


it's coz they haven't figured out how to squeeze in rgb lighting into an matx or mitx board.


----------



## wizardbro

I wanted to see a matx case that can fit an atx psu and a 360rad, without 5.25bays, at computex. Maybe I was asking too much.
The caselabs s5 exists, but it costs $150 just to ship to where I live


----------



## cyph3rz

*Computex 2016 ASUS Zenbo Demonstration*


----------



## Dimensive

Well, I dunno about everyone else, but this is how I've felt the past few days...



Taste the rainbow!


----------



## AuraNova

I would have to agree. It feels like Computex was more about customization than it is about anything new on the horizon.


----------



## cyph3rz

*Google glass helmet with next gen - Sime smart Helmet (in French) - Computex 2016*


----------



## cyph3rz

*Futuristic new case from MSI!*


----------



## cyph3rz

*MSI Aegis X @ Computex 2016*


----------



## ondoy

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!































































































































































enjoy...


----------



## cyph3rz

*Acer and Asus presents screens of 24.5 inches with 240 Hz and G-Sync - Computex 2016*

*Acer Predator XB1 Series - XB251Q*






*Asus ROG SWIFT PG258Q*


----------



## cyph3rz

*What was Computex 2016?*


----------



## cyph3rz

*Master Concept 2 by Cooler Master*


----------



## CallsignVega

Uhh more 1080p monitors. Who buys that junk.


----------



## cyph3rz

*Deepcool prepares New Ark chassis with integrated water cooling (in Swedish) - Computex 2016*


----------



## cyph3rz

*HP Elite X3 hands-on from Computex 2016*


----------



## cyph3rz

*ID-Cooling, Galax HOF Cards, & Thermaltake Booth | Computex 2016*


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Well, I dunno about everyone else, but this is how I've felt the past few days...
> 
> 
> 
> Taste the rainbow!


If only they had released rgb led barf bags!


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xx9e02*
> 
> Maybe we can unscrew all that silver lol no getting around that side view though...


Well they are probably thin metal stickers like their older heatsinks. So you probably could just peel it off.


----------



## cyph3rz

*Computex 2016 Trip - Taipei*


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Well, I dunno about everyone else, but this is how I've felt the past few days...
> 
> 
> 
> Taste the rainbow!


I was thinking the Nyan cat had his way with pc manufacturers.


----------



## cyph3rz




----------



## VoodooFarm

I'm kind of disappointed we didn't see any tri-slot GPU's this time. I was really hoping for some with how big some of these coolers were looking.


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> I'm kind of disappointed we didn't see any tri-slot GPU's this time. I was really hoping for some with how big some of these coolers were looking.


Well the Zotac GTX 1080 AMP Extreme is two and a half 3ish..


----------



## cyph3rz

*Corsair Bulldog, SP120 RGB, H120 & ML120/140 PRO @ Computex 2016*


----------



## cyph3rz

*Corsair Gaming Gear & Component: At Computex Taipei 2016 (in Thai)*


----------



## Thunderschnozzl

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> They aren't that great, and I wasn't happy with the airflow. Went back to my Venturi fans won't go elsewhere for the foreseeable future.


Just got my Define Nano S three days ago. Can't decide if I should fill it up with Venturi, Noctua or wait a few weeks for the Corsair ML fans to come out. How good are those Venturi fans (one of Fractal Design's reps confirmed to me that you can fit the venture 140mm at the bottom if you use its 120mm mounts. So ... that's nice)?

According to the review at http://www.dvtests.com/fractal-design-venturi-hf-14-and-hp-14-pwm-test-and-review/ the Venturi's specs, as given by Fractal Design, are way off the actual specs. Noctua's given specs, on the other hand, are spot on according to the this review http://www.dvtests.com/noctua-nf-s12a-flx-nf-s12a-uln-and-nf-s12a-pwm-test-and-review/. I like fan manufacturers that have enough integrity not to bs their customers. And my case is the windowless variant so the poop color doesn't bother me much

On a side note, is it better for the case fans to be high flow or high pressure if there is a dust filters in front of them? I don't suppose dust filters are as restrictive as radiator/ heat sink fins. Are they?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thunderschnozzl*
> 
> Just got my Define Nano S three days ago. Can't decide if I should fill it up with Venturi, Noctua or wait a few weeks for the Corsair ML fans to come out. How good are those Venturi fans (one of Fractal Design's reps confirmed to me that you can fit the venture 140mm at the bottom if you use its 120mm mounts. So ... that's nice)?
> 
> According to the review at http://www.dvtests.com/fractal-design-venturi-hf-14-and-hp-14-pwm-test-and-review/ the Venturi's specs, as given by Fractal Design, are way off the actual specs. Noctua's given specs, on the other hand, are spot on according to the this review http://www.dvtests.com/noctua-nf-s12a-flx-nf-s12a-uln-and-nf-s12a-pwm-test-and-review/. I like fan manufacturers that have enough integrity not to bs their customers. And my case is the windowless variant so the poop color doesn't bother me much
> 
> On a side note, is it better for the case fans to be high flow or high pressure if there is a dust filters in front of them? I don't suppose dust filters are as restrictive as radiator/ heat sink fins. Are they?


Any case fan in front of a filter needs to be high pressure. High flow may work good for a rear unfiltered exhaust, but generally you want high pressure. Phanteks fans (SP and MP) and a model of Fractals fans are actually decent in a noise-to-CFM sense, but I'm not sure the exact ones (could be the Venturis, but can't confirm).


----------



## hhuey5

gosh nothing new from NZXT??


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *Acer and Asus presents screens of 24.5 inches with 240 Hz and G-Sync - Computex 2016*
> 
> *Acer Predator XB1 Series - XB251Q*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has good black... on the frame







lol... who needs this kind of junk picture quality?
20 years of improving lcd picture quality is thrown into trash with these monitors...


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Define "decent". It's an ITX case at 47L. It's not breaking records.


Decent, at least the aesthetics. I'm just a simple lad, I don't really need those fancy RGB's and out of place designs to enjoy a case.


----------



## Anateus

Was there anything new from Fractal? All I saw were some Define Nano builds, but Nano is already old.


----------



## Thunderschnozzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Was there anything new from Fractal? All I saw were some Define Nano builds, but Nano is already old.


Dude, I know Computex was a disappointing display of innovation and creativity, but that doesn't mean that a case that came out a few months ago is "old". If it helps, you can always slap some RGB LEDs on it to spice things up


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thunderschnozzl*
> 
> Just got my Define Nano S three days ago. Can't decide if I should fill it up with Venturi, Noctua or wait a few weeks for the Corsair ML fans to come out. How good are those Venturi fans (one of Fractal Design's reps confirmed to me that you can fit the venture 140mm at the bottom if you use its 120mm mounts. So ... that's nice)?
> 
> According to the review at http://www.dvtests.com/fractal-design-venturi-hf-14-and-hp-14-pwm-test-and-review/ the Venturi's specs, as given by Fractal Design, are way off the actual specs. Noctua's given specs, on the other hand, are spot on according to the this review http://www.dvtests.com/noctua-nf-s12a-flx-nf-s12a-uln-and-nf-s12a-pwm-test-and-review/. I like fan manufacturers that have enough integrity not to bs their customers. And my case is the windowless variant so the poop color doesn't bother me much
> 
> On a side note, is it better for the case fans to be high flow or high pressure if there is a dust filters in front of them? I don't suppose dust filters are as restrictive as radiator/ heat sink fins. Are they?


Actually, if you don't mind a 3pin fan in today's sophisticated pwm world, Fractal's GP-14 exceeds its free air specs behind a filter.



Results from OCN's @ehume *15 case fan test here*. I've just ordered some to find out if/how/why this fan with middling static pressure can move more air when restricted by a filter than running free. FYI - ehume's testing is some of the most reliable I've seen. So, he's not making stuff up. Altho, hoping he's made up an explanation for these results!


----------



## Thunderschnozzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> Actually, if you don't mind a 3pin fan in today's sophisticated pwm world, Fractal's GP-14 exceeds its free air specs behind a filter.


I don't mind the 3pin and the Define Nano S already comes with one Fractal's GP-14 in the front and one Fractal's GP-12 in the back so it will save me money. However, I feel adventurous so I'm gonna buy 2x NF-F12 industrialPPC-3000 PWM (rear + bottom) and 2 x NF-A14 industrialPPC-3000 PWM (front) and connect all through a Silverstone CPF04 to my MB PWM fan header. THIS IS GONNA BE FUN !!!


----------



## hahahah

Does anyone knows what case is this


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Uhh more 1080p monitors. Who buys that junk.


I seriously expected more "palpable" 4K 144 Hz and HDR announcements. All we got was a prototype. God knows when it'll come out.


----------



## Avant Garde

They (Acer and Asus) are trying to milk more money on these 1080p monitors! I just hope that NO ONE will buy that old tech and overpriced trash!


----------



## Dimensive




----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> They (Acer and Asus) are trying to milk more money on these 1080p monitors! I just hope that NO ONE will buy that old tech and overpriced trash!


Too bad 1080p is all I can afford at the moment. To other people here it's trash, but for me it's golden.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Thunderschnozzl*
> 
> Just got my Define Nano S three days ago. Can't decide if I should fill it up with Venturi, Noctua or wait a few weeks for the Corsair ML fans to come out. How good are those Venturi fans (one of Fractal Design's reps confirmed to me that you can fit the venture 140mm at the bottom if you use its 120mm mounts. So ... that's nice)?
> 
> According to the review at http://www.dvtests.com/fractal-design-venturi-hf-14-and-hp-14-pwm-test-and-review/ the Venturi's specs, as given by Fractal Design, are way off the actual specs. Noctua's given specs, on the other hand, are spot on according to the this review http://www.dvtests.com/noctua-nf-s12a-flx-nf-s12a-uln-and-nf-s12a-pwm-test-and-review/. I like fan manufacturers that have enough integrity not to bs their customers. And my case is the windowless variant so the poop color doesn't bother me much
> 
> On a side note, is it better for the case fans to be high flow or high pressure if there is a dust filters in front of them? I don't suppose dust filters are as restrictive as radiator/ heat sink fins. Are they?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, if you don't mind a 3pin fan in today's sophisticated pwm world, Fractal's GP-14 exceeds its free air specs behind a filter.
> 
> 
> 
> Results from OCN's @ehume *15 case fan test here*. I've just ordered some to find out if/how/why this fan with middling static pressure can move more air when restricted by a filter than running free. FYI - ehume's testing is some of the most reliable I've seen. So, he's not making stuff up. Altho, hoping he's made up an explanation for these results!
Click to expand...

And the Yate Loon came close. Actually, the #1 fan (I have 4 of those) performance on the filter exceeded the free air performance by 0.2 CFM. I have no explanation, or I would have offered one. All I can offer is data, and data trumps theory every time.


----------



## cyph3rz




----------



## cyph3rz

*Computex 2016 Trends: RGB LEDs, Tempered Glass, VGAs*


----------



## cyph3rz

*Computex 2016: Motherboard Mod tour and new products from ASRock (in Thai)*


----------



## cyph3rz

*MSI 1080 POWER! (Aegis, Corsair Cooled Gpu, Godlike, Titanium) Computex 2016*


----------



## cyph3rz

*COMPUTEX 2016: TESORO BOOTH*


----------



## cyph3rz

*COMPUTEX 2016: AKRacing BOOTH*


----------



## cyph3rz

*AEWIN - Storage Server Platform SCS-4201 - Computex 2016*


----------



## cyph3rz

*Asus Designo Curves and ProArt 5K | Preview Computex HDblog (in Italian) - Computex 2016*


----------



## cyph3rz

*Acer Predator X34P Ultrawide Curved Gaming Monitor (Computex 2016)*


----------



## cyph3rz

*QNAP World's first VR Ready NAS TVS-1282/TVS-882 - Computex 2016*


----------



## cyph3rz

*XYZ Robot stand - Computex Taipei Taiwan 2016*


----------



## cyph3rz

*Computex 2016: ITRI "virtual piano"*


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*


Wow I like those front glass panel case! Will probably look into those for my next build when cannonlake is released


----------



## cyph3rz

*Computex 2016 Biostar Introduces the Racing P1 Mini-PC*


----------



## cyph3rz

*[Computex 2016] MSI Introduces the GT83S Gaming Notebook with VR Support*


----------



## cyph3rz

*COMPUTEX 2016: ZOTAC BOOTH*


----------



## cyph3rz

*Computex 2016 with Team Tt: Vlog 3*


----------



## cyph3rz

*[Computex 2016] ASUS Introduces the ROG GX800 Liquid-Cooled Notebook*


----------



## cyph3rz

*Acer Predator Booth - Computex 2016*


----------



## beatfried

yeah... we can all go ourselfs to youtube and search for computex.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> And the Yate Loon came close. Actually, the #1 fan (I have 4 of those) performance on the filter exceeded the free air performance by 0.2 CFM. I have no explanation, or I would have offered one. All I can offer is data, and data trumps theory every time.


2 possible explanations:

1. Turbulence. The filter helps reduce the turbulence and allows it to flow in a more uniform manner rather than throwing air in all manner or directions.

2. Exhaust issue. lack of exhaust ports unobstructed for air to vent leading to positive pressure pushing air back into the fans.

If you can try using some dry ice so you can get a visual on what the airflow is actually doing, should give you a good idea at what is going on. Not that I'm an expert or anything, just throwing out some ideas.


----------



## cyph3rz

*The coolest casemods of Computex: Captain America, Cotton Candy and more (in Portuguese)*


----------



## cyph3rz

*[Computex 2016] Yuneec Electric Aviation Typhoon H Live Demo*


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> yeah... we can all go ourselfs to youtube and search for computex.


If you find new material and videos covering Computex please post them.


----------



## cyph3rz

*Galax Booth - Computex 2016*


----------



## cyph3rz

*Silverstone 800W 80 Plus Titanium in the form factor of the SFX-L*


----------



## cyph3rz

*Cooler Master MasterCase 3*


----------



## cyph3rz

*In Win X-Frame 2.0 is a lavish test bench for connoisseur*


----------



## shilka

Hope that new SilverStone Titanium SFX-L is better then the Strider Titanium which SUCKS!


----------



## cyph3rz

*Socket AMD AM4 gets new radiator mount - Noctua preparing mounting kit*


----------



## cyph3rz

*Cooler Master continues to build on the Master Series at Computex 2016*


----------



## cyph3rz

*Badass GTX 1080s from MSI*


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> And the Yate Loon came close. Actually, the #1 fan (I have 4 of those) performance on the filter exceeded the free air performance by 0.2 CFM. I have no explanation, or I would have offered one. All I can offer is data, and data trumps theory every time.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 possible explanations:
> 
> 1. Turbulence. The filter helps reduce the turbulence and allows it to flow in a more uniform manner rather than throwing air in all manner or directions.
> 
> 2. Exhaust issue. lack of exhaust ports unobstructed for air to vent leading to positive pressure pushing air back into the fans.
> 
> If you can try using some dry ice so you can get a visual on what the airflow is actually doing, should give you a good idea at what is going on. Not that I'm an expert or anything, just throwing out some ideas.
Click to expand...

And I will add explanations 3 and 4:

3. Variance in anemometer, measurement to measurement, even though I try to minimize this by averaging 10 measurements.

4. Contrary to what I have read, the temperature of the air might make a difference to the fan and the anemometer.

The possibilities keep multiplying, which is why measurements are so painstaking and repeated in scientific endeavors.


----------



## cyph3rz

*G.Skill's Updated RAM and Peripherals - Computex 2016*


----------



## cyph3rz

*Core i7 6950X overclocked with nitrogen to 5 GHz // News // Computex 2016 // PC World (in German)*


----------



## damtachoa

Please do not touch - means "Please do not buy". It's ugly, outdated, and cheap. From the day the Cosmos Black came out, Cooler Master goes no where with designs. Their brand name never spot on from there. Antec is also on the same path with CM.


----------



## cyph3rz

*Seasonic power supply series launches Prime at Computex*


----------



## cyph3rz

*The most innovative products in Computex 2016 (in Spanish)*


----------



## mumford

I like this Cooler Master prototype case

http://image.prntscr.com/image/395d3e55cec4435ea1adeb8bc0802fc0.png


----------



## cyph3rz

*PowerColor is preparing the external graphics box Devil Box*


----------



## cyph3rz

*Asus prepares gaming notebooks with 120Hz screens*


----------



## TK421

Too bad asus is very anti-consumer in their laptop lineup.


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> They (Acer and Asus) are trying to milk more money on these 1080p monitors! I just hope that NO ONE will buy that old tech and overpriced trash!


Yea same, who the hell would buy a 24" 1080 monitor as of today? Like really, why aren't they focusing on 4k 120hz instead of pushing 1080 monitor?


----------



## cyph3rz

*Gigabyte GA-X99-Designare EX is a lavish motherboard with RGB lighting*


----------



## shilka

Any more news or word on price on the new Gigabyte X99 Ultra Gaming?


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Any more news or word on price on the new Gigabyte X99 Ultra Gaming?


I dunno about that one but the Gigabyte X99-Designare EX will be available over the summer for $420.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> I dunno about that one but the Gigabyte X99-Designare EX will be available over the summer for $420.


Really not a fan of the colors so i am going to pass on the Designare-EX.
The colors i will be going with are red and black so white and blue does NOT fit in at all.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> That debil box front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like a cheap tattoo on a b*tch...


I think tramp stamp is the term you're looking for.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Yea same, who the hell would buy a 24" 1080 monitor as of today? Like really, why aren't they focusing on 4k 120hz instead of pushing 1080 monitor?


Because, the majority of people who game don't game at 4K nor have the money to do so. You think a business going to be stupid and cut out a major market segment.

It just like the GPUs, it a small percentage that buys the high 500+ cards. Most of the sells are from the 100-300 bucks range.


----------



## TUFinside

Here's what i liked so far :




Also the Noctua Chromax covers.

I have an idea, let me explain : PC hardware industry could use some sort of lighting by using LEDs and putting them on various hardware like GPU, CPU, RAM,Motherboards, Heatsinks, Keyboards, Mice , Cases, Monitors, Cables, Mouse Pads..etc.That would look awesome and sooo grown up ! What do you think ?


----------



## cyph3rz

*NeoEye 360 full mobile camera for smartphone 2016 Computex VR*


----------



## cyph3rz

*Corsair Booth | Computex 2016*


----------



## TUFinside

Stop spamming vids! geez !


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Stop spamming vids! geez !










I'm just trying to keep Computex coverage going.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just trying to keep Computex coverage going.


Hahaha !


----------



## ondoy

keep em coming... as the title states pic/video heavy...


----------



## FlyingSolo

I really like that Streacom DB4. Might do a HTPC build in that.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> I dunno about that one but the Gigabyte X99-Designare EX will be available over the summer for $420.


I think its already out.
http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16813128926


----------



## cyph3rz

*Mechanical keyboard mania*


----------



## cyph3rz

*Awesome Tech @ Computex 2016!! Brand New Mobos, GPUs, Cases etc!*


----------



## TK421

Anything from Bloody/A4Tech?


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Anything from Bloody/A4Tech?


I found their exhibition info page for you:

https://www.computextaipei.com.tw/en_US/exh/info.html?showArea=&comENamePrefix=A&comBrand=&comCountry=&searchType=prefix&id=DDB6C1EC3D10D98ED0636733C6861689&currentRow=3&totalCount=140


----------



## Triggah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *Acer Predator X34P Ultrawide Curved Gaming Monitor (Computex 2016)*


This <3. Finally some confirmation on the 100Hz native. Wish they would have made it 120hz but you cant get it all.


----------



## cyph3rz

*More Gigabyte*


----------



## cyph3rz

*HWBOT Extreme Overclocking Event | Computex 2016*


----------



## cyph3rz

*K|NGP|N's LN2 Setup, New Mechanical Keyboards from G.Skill - Computex 2016*


----------



## cyph3rz

*Asus 4K UHD 144Hz IPS prototype monitor*


----------



## cyph3rz

*Phanteks shows the modular chassis Enthoo Elite prototype*


----------



## cyph3rz

*More Tesoro*


----------



## cyph3rz

*[VLOG #12] Computex 2016 - Day 8*


----------



## cyph3rz

*More Gigabyte Brix Gaming UHD*


----------



## cyph3rz

*ASUS ROG Rampage V Edition 10 - X99 motherboards with extra everything*


----------



## cyph3rz

*Epicgear shows modular game mouse Morpha*


----------



## cyph3rz

*ASUS ROG GX800 (Computex 2016)*


----------



## cyph3rz

*More Asus Zenbook 3 - slim and fast*


----------



## hollowtek

that gigabyte battleship tho... Idk who would buy that. Maybe they're going for the navy vet toddler market.


----------



## Thunderschnozzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Hope that new SilverStone Titanium SFX-L is better then the Strider Titanium which SUCKS!


Can't decide if I should buy the Lian Li PE-750 now or wait for this baby to come out. I like the look of the Silverstone PSU better and it does have 50W higher power and a bit higher efficiency. But is that worth waiting what could turn out to be (based on the SX700-LPT experience) over a year of "Are we there yet ?!?". I'm not sure.

By the way, why does the Strider Titanium sucks?


----------



## cyph3rz

*GTX 1080 AMP Extreme & VR in a Box - Zotac @ Computex*


----------



## Thunderschnozzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> And I will add explanations 3 and 4:
> 
> 3. Variance in anemometer, measurement to measurement, even though I try to minimize this by averaging 10 measurements.
> 
> 4. Contrary to what I have read, the temperature of the air might make a difference to the fan and the anemometer.
> 
> The possibilities keep multiplying, which is why measurements are so painstaking and repeated in scientific endeavors.


Any chance you can get your hands on the Venturi Series HF 14 and HP 14 and put them through the same test. I need to know how they fair against the Noctua A14 PWM


----------



## cyph3rz




----------



## cyph3rz

*More Cooler Master at Computex 2016*


----------



## cyph3rz

*AMD RX480 - Thoughts & A Shrinking Window | Computex*


----------



## realtomatoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thunderschnozzl*
> 
> Any chance you can get your hands on the Venturi Series HF 14 and HP 14 and put them through the same test. I need to know how they fair against the Noctua A14 PWM


there's a review of the HP14 at thermalbench.


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> I dunno about that one but the Gigabyte X99-Designare EX will be available over the summer for $420.


Where's the RGB lighting for this Gigabyte board?


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Where's the RGB lighting for this Gigabyte board?


*See it here:*


----------



## cyph3rz

Well I think most things from Computex were covered in here already. I wish people like Carey Holzman from Newegg could of been there providing ongoing coverage.


----------



## cyph3rz

*More Gigabyte EXTREME GAMING*


----------



## cyph3rz

*AVEXIR Dancing Girls - Computex 2016*


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *See it here:*


Damn, those lightings suck, they're not even bright. The MSI boards have much brighter LED


----------



## cyph3rz

*All the Secrets of the Cooler Master Booth!*


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thunderschnozzl*
> 
> Can't decide if I should buy the Lian Li PE-750 now or wait for this baby to come out. I like the look of the Silverstone PSU better and it does have 50W higher power and a bit higher efficiency. But is that worth waiting what could turn out to be (based on the SX700-LPT experience) over a year of "Are we there yet ?!?". I'm not sure.
> 
> By the way, why does the Strider Titanium sucks?


Why you should not buy a Silverstone Strider Titanium 600 watt


----------



## 2002dunx

I was just wondering why power leads for GPU's were still in the ugliest position ( for most cases) and EVGA pop--up with a powerlink - cool !

dunx

P.S. No more the RGB please !


----------



## realtomatoes

not ure if someone posted this.
custom mobo with built-in gtx 1070.

http://www.tweaktown.com/news/52389/colorfuls-custom-motherboard-sports-built-nvidia-gtx-1070-gpu/index.html

*edit* added description


----------



## Dimensive




----------



## Dimensive

AMD Socket AM4 Platform Demo Motherboard Pictured


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> AMD Socket AM4 Platform Demo Motherboard Pictured


seen this somewhere on forum. Maybe its OCN leak? :>


----------



## Himo5

Only 4pin EPS for AM4?


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> Only 4pin EPS for AM4?


It is very first AM4 mobo we have seen so far. ESP 4pin is a must have according to atx standard. And if it runs only on 4pin it is a good info for us. Zen might not be a powerhungry disaster like current cpus.


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> It is very first AM4 mobo we have seen so far. ESP 4pin is a must have according to atx standard. And if it runs only on 4pin it is a good info for us. Zen might not be a powerhungry disaster like current cpus.


I wonder what the two 6 pin connecters on the edge beyond the ram slots are for (the black/white ones).

*edit* The black one might be 8 pin its hard to tell when I magnify because of the blur.


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitalwolf*
> 
> I wonder what the two 6 pin connecters on the edge beyond the ram slots are for (the black/white ones).
> 
> *edit* The black one might be 8 pin its hard to tell when I magnify because of the blur.


it looks as if it was powered by 6 and an 8 pin connector instead of a 24 pin one.


----------



## cyph3rz

*Deepcool MF360 Magic Fan is RGB with fans app management*


----------



## cyph3rz

*Ducky makes calculator with Cherry MX RGB*


----------



## cyph3rz

*Thermaltake Computex 2016 News: keyboards (in German)*


----------



## djriful

I think I'm happy what I have so far. lol Still running on 2011 cpu.


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *AVEXIR Dancing Girls - Computex 2016*

















I dont know why but i think is funny


----------



## cyph3rz

*Best Gaming Cases of 2016 - Computex Round-Up*


----------



## cyph3rz

*Classy Chassis from Cryorig: OLA & Taku - Computex 2016*


----------



## cyph3rz

*Cryorig shows desktop chassis Taku*


----------



## Ragsters

I love the Ducky Pocket! Any news on release date? Does it have to be plugged in to work?


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I love the Ducky Pocket! Any news on release date? Does it have to be plugged in to work?


It is cute but not very practical. I much prefer my ten year old "solar" calculator I keep in my purse. It's small and tin, taking up very little room, and, if there is enough light to read the keys and the reflective LCD screen, there is enough light to power it. It's the only portable, electronic device I own that doesn't need to have the batteries changed.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> It is cute but not very practical. I much prefer my ten year old "solar" calculator I keep in my purse. It's small and tin, taking up very little room, and, if there is enough light to read the keys and the reflective LCD screen, there is enough light to power it. It's the only portable, electronic device I own that doesn't need to have the batteries changed.


I think its very practical. I use a calculator daily at work and would love to have the option to have the num pad on my left side of my keyboard. Also, i love mechanical keyboards and calculators. This is a no brainer for me.


----------



## jincuteguy

So Computex 2016 is over, and ther's really nothing that they do is innovative this year. Kinda sad.


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I love the Ducky Pocket! Any news on release date? Does it have to be plugged in to work?


No word on release date yet.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitalwolf*
> 
> I wonder what the two 6 pin connecters on the edge beyond the ram slots are for (the black/white ones).
> 
> *edit* The black one might be 8 pin its hard to tell when I magnify because of the blur.


probably "24 pin" connector







its an early testing motherboard, it can have everything.


----------



## cyph3rz




----------



## cyph3rz

*Acer Liquid Zest Plus, the smartphone with super battery 5000 mAh [Computex] (in Portuguese)*


----------



## cyph3rz

*Asrock X99 motherboards of Computex 2016 (in Thai)*


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know why but i think is funny










Maybe cuz they look more like dancing worms.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> It is cute but not very practical. I much prefer my ten year old "solar" calculator I keep in my purse. It's small and tin, taking up very little room, and, if there is enough light to read the keys and the reflective LCD screen, there is enough light to power it. It's the only portable, electronic device I own that doesn't need to have the batteries changed.
> 
> 
> 
> I think its very practical. I use a calculator daily at work and would love to have the option to have the num pad on my left side of my keyboard. Also, i love mechanical keyboards and calculators. This is a no brainer for me.
Click to expand...

I don't need a calculator as often as you would but, when I do, I prefer using a third party onscreen calculator, Moffsoft FreeCalc. I can use it with the num pad on my keyboard (there is no way on Earth, or elsewhere, that I will ever have a keyboard without a num pad and macro keys). Numbers can be pasted and copied to and from it (eliminating transposition errors) and it even has a "tape" that displays entries that can be saved or printed. I use three monitors so I have plenty of room for it on a screen.

If you have a keyboard without a num pad, it would make a good substitute for that but, as a portable calculator, it's overkill and too bulky. Of course, there is nothing wrong with getting one for the bling factor; I just have better things to spend my money on that just bling.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I love the Ducky Pocket! Any news on release date? Does it have to be plugged in to work?


From just looking at it, I'm guessing it needs to be plugged into the USB of a computer if you intend to use it as a num pad and to charge it. Otherwise, it appears to be portable as a calculator only.


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I love the Ducky Pocket! Any news on release date? Does it have to be plugged in to work?


Here's the description of the Ducky Pocket:

Ducky Pocket is a battery-powered calculator that stands out from the crowd due to its mechanical switches. The model can be connected via USB to a PC for functionality such as a numeric keypad, to complement the example of a tenkeyless keyboard. When Pocket is plugged in, it activates the backlight in the display and RGB LEDs in the mechanical switches.

Ducky RGB illuminated calculators expected to be launched towards the end of the year with a yet unknown price tag.


----------



## Avant Garde

For God's sake just use a simple solar calculator!


----------



## cyph3rz

*AMD RX 480 | Modded Gaming PC's - Computex 2016 Highlights*


----------



## cyph3rz

*MSI VR Backpack - Promising or Too Ambitious?*


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *MSI VR Backpack - Promising or Too Ambitious?*


Short life predicted, even with regular VR stuff you look stupid, let alone this. I understand the idea but still.


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Short life predicted, even with regular VR stuff you look stupid, let alone this. I understand the idea but still.


One trip and wrong fall = RIP backpack PC...


----------



## cyph3rz

*More Corsair Bulldog and Lapdog @ Computex*


----------



## cyph3rz

*More Asus ROG XG Station 2*


----------



## cyph3rz

*Asus water-cooled notebook with the ROG GX800 up close*


----------



## cyph3rz

*More Acer high-resolution 35" XZ350CK TN based monitor in 180 Hz*


----------



## TUFinside

16:10 monitors in high resolution ? I want a high res 16:10 monitor


----------



## cyph3rz

*More Gigabyte Aero 14 gaming notebook*


----------



## cyph3rz




----------



## cyph3rz

*More Asus Transformer 3 and Transformer 3 Pro*


----------



## cyph3rz

*Asus demonstrates a graphics card for laptops faster than the Geforce GTX Titan X*





_In a now deleted Facebook post, Asus gives a taste of a not yet unveiled GeForce graphics cards for laptops. The final score in 3DMark 11 lands at 20,811 - just above what is now the former flagship Geforce GTX Titan X, in the same test. Some details of the graphics card is not clear, but likely it is about the circuit GP104 with lower clock speeds and fewer CUDA cores than the GTX 1080

ASUS also says that there is something ROG fans "do not want to miss" in the component exhibition of Computex 2016, which suggests that there will be a launch of Nvidia Pascal for laptops._


----------



## pez

Whoa, that's pretty awesome. Low power GTX1070/1080Ms would be pretty cool to see.


----------



## mumford

any OLED monitor this year?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mumford*
> 
> any OLED monitor this year?


Aside from the already announced 4K Dell? Apparently not.


----------



## CallsignVega

Ugg, no display or news at Computex about the Dell 4K 120 Hz OLED. That is not good news..


----------



## cyph3rz




----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> For God's sake just use a simple solar calculator!


I do; mine fits nicely in my purse. For me, and probably most people, this isn't very practical as a calculator only but some people who have keyboards without a num pad can use this as a num pad and a calculator for their computer (I personally prefer an onscreen calculator and will never own a keyboard without a num pad).


----------



## cyph3rz




----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*


This is quite interesting, Like your case go in screensaver while you are away


----------



## ryan92084

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Here's the description of the Ducky Pocket:
> 
> Ducky Pocket is a battery-powered calculator that stands out from the crowd due to its mechanical switches. The model can be connected via USB to a PC for functionality such as a numeric keypad, to complement the example of a tenkeyless keyboard. When Pocket is plugged in, it activates the backlight in the display and RGB LEDs in the mechanical switches.
> 
> Ducky RGB illuminated calculators expected to be launched towards the end of the year with a yet unknown price tag.


As someone who wishes daily that the numpad was on the left and loves mechanical keys I'd probably be all over this. I could finally drop down to a TKL style keyboard as well for double bonus.


----------



## Triggah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *More Acer high-resolution 35" XZ350CK TN based monitor in 180 Hz*


Is this a prototype? If not any approx release info. This looks like a true beast.


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triggah*
> 
> Is this a prototype? If not any approx release info. This looks like a true beast.


This monitor seems like it's a go but there's no information on price or when it is expected to be in stores


----------



## cyph3rz




----------



## universalstylus

Things I can't believe are happening:

Manufacturers clinging to 8-bit-per-channel color with "HDR" when 10+ bit-per-channel color has been supported by Intel GPUs for years. Why bother dynamically shifting the brightness of 8 bits when you can have four times the brightness scale if you just start using 10 (or 12, or 14) bpc color? "Prosumer" 10-bit displays have been widely available for almost a decade, maybe it's time to add a couple of bits to the color channels instead of emulating it with dynamic "HDR"?
NOBODY talking about the new Universal Stylus Initiative pen standard, no articles, no photos, no videos!
People actually buy all these tricked-out LED cases, keyboards, power supplies, and calculators.


----------



## Thunderschnozzl

So ... is no one developing a PC case to compete with the Fractal Design Define Nano S. You know, an ATX-like layout with sound damping, good number of fans and water-cooling options, no 5.25'' bays, and dust filters on all intake slots (with bottom dust filter removed from the front as a nice touch). Maybe this time, make it only compatible with SFX-L PSUs to save even more space at the bottom; make the top ModuVent™ actually modular so that you can keep parts of it if you only intend to use a 120/140mm radiator at the top; and, finally, improve the design to give it a more modern look with flowing lines.
The Corsair Carbide 400Q is actually not that far from that. Just shrink it a bit, make a few changes and you're there (instead of giving us a white Carbide 400c !!!!). Computex 2016 makes it look like the market is moving back to the full ATX cases. What about the mITX community. Don't we deserve some love too. I don't get it









P.S.

If the specs for the Corsair's new ML120/ML140 fans, as seen here http://www.tomshardware.com/news/corsair-magnetic-levitation-fans-gpu,31977.html, are correct, they don't seem as quiet as I thought.


----------



## revanchrist

Sigh. why every time i post will trigger a double post one.


----------



## revanchrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thunderschnozzl*
> 
> So ... is no one developing a PC case to compete with the Fractal Design Define Nano S. You know, an ATX-like layout with sound damping, good number of fans and water-cooling options, no 5.25'' bays, and dust filters on all intake slots (with bottom dust filter removed from the front as a nice touch). Maybe this time, make it only compatible with SFX-L PSUs to save even more space at the bottom; make the top ModuVent™ actually modular so that you can keep parts of it if you only intend to use a 120/140mm radiator at the top; and, finally, improve the design to give it a more modern look with flowing lines.
> The Corsair Carbide 400Q is actually not that far from that. Just shrink it a bit, make a few changes and you're there (instead of giving us a white Carbide 400c !!!!). Computex 2016 makes it look like the market is moving back to the full ATX cases. What about the mITX community. Don't we deserve some love too. I don't get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.
> 
> If the specs for the Corsair's new ML120/ML140 fans, as seen here http://www.tomshardware.com/news/corsair-magnetic-levitation-fans-gpu,31977.html, are correct, they don't seem as quiet as I thought.


I don't know why but i noticed the same trend going with motherboards. The number of Skylake ITX boards released by the top four motherboard manufacturers seems to be lesser than that compared to previous Haswell generation while ATX boards reach a new high in term of number of models.


----------



## dVeLoPe

since apparantly everyone in this thread seems to know maybe the case gurus can help me out

cant choose between a

corsair air 540

or a deepcool genome ROG edition

the reason i will choose the genome is because of the water cooler built in

is their any other case like this that can out perform my h240x kit?

are their any other cases worth me looking at?? thanks alot!


----------



## pez

I would actually like to see a 'Refined' Nano S, too. I ended up going with the Evolv ITX over it for a few reasons, but ultimately, I don't think there's anything wrong with the case. I love the idea of mounting HDDs behind the tray since there's no PSU shroud, but I still wish it had one.


----------



## Fyrwulf

I'm head desking at a cooler named Bifrost. First of all, the word means trembling rainbow. Second, the pronunciation is closer to beef roast than bi-frost. If you're going to try and be clever with dead languages, have a clue first.


----------



## Thunderschnozzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I would actually like to see a 'Refined' Nano S, too. I ended up going with the Evolv ITX over it for a few reasons, but ultimately, I don't think there's anything wrong with the case. I love the idea of mounting HDDs behind the tray since there's no PSU shroud, but I still wish it had one.


Actually, the lack of a shroud is a plus for me because I plan to install the Lian Li PE-750 in there with the Silverstone PP08. Since there is no shroud, this will enable me to install 2.5 slots GPUs (or at the very least provide my GPU with much needed air). Also, the Evolv ITX doesn't have sound damping, which is the main reason I went for the Define Nano S.
Overall, I love the case too, and the interior design is very well thought out. It's just that the exterior looks a little ... blah, you know. I don't know. Maybe all those tempered glass and RGB LED cases at computex have made me long for a little more bling. I'll get over it.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damtachoa*
> 
> Please do not touch - means "Please do not buy". It's ugly, outdated, and cheap. From the day the Cosmos Black came out, Cooler Master goes no where with designs. Their brand name never spot on from there. Antec is also on the same path with CM.


Those brands sell a lot of cheap cases.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> Those brands sell a lot of cheap cases.


Now it depends how you hear "cheap" .


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I would actually like to see a 'Refined' Nano S, too. I ended up going with the Evolv ITX over it for a few reasons, but ultimately, I don't think there's anything wrong with the case. I love the idea of mounting HDDs behind the tray since there's no PSU shroud, but I still wish it had one.


The promblem with those PSU shrouds is that they have a considerable negative inpact on air cooled GPU's, which is an issue the evolv ITX suffers from too even though its perforated.

PSU shrouds are very much a form over function thing, which is not something that goes together well with Fractal's design philosophy.


----------



## Dimensive




----------



## Bdonedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> The promblem with those PSU shrouds is that they have a considerable negative inpact on air cooled GPU's, which is an issue the evolv ITX suffers from too even though its perforated.
> 
> PSU shrouds are very much a form over function thing, which is not something that goes together well with Fractal's design philosophy.


Are you talking about a specific case and can you provide examples? Because everything I have seen from cases with PSU shrouds shows the exact opposite of what you are saying


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> Are you talking about a specific case and can you provide examples? Because everything I have seen from cases with PSU shrouds shows the exact opposite of what you are saying


So you're saying you can provide one example were slamming a GPU right against a perforated or solid cover provides better temps than a properly mounted GPU with room to breathe?









Here's an example my statement:



I think this speaks for itself.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thunderschnozzl*
> 
> Actually, the lack of a shroud is a plus for me because I plan to install the Lian Li PE-750 in there with the Silverstone PP08. Since there is no shroud, this will enable me to install 2.5 slots GPUs (or at the very least provide my GPU with much needed air). Also, the Evolv ITX doesn't have sound damping, which is the main reason I went for the Define Nano S.
> Overall, I love the case too, and the interior design is very well thought out. It's just that the exterior looks a little ... blah, you know. I don't know. Maybe all those tempered glass and RGB LED cases at computex have made me long for a little more bling. I'll get over it.


Yeah, that definitely makes sense, and I'm sure alone, the front intake does a lot better than the Evolv ITX as well. Definitely seems less restrictive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> The promblem with those PSU shrouds is that they have a considerable negative inpact on air cooled GPU's, which is an issue the evolv ITX suffers from too even though its perforated.
> 
> PSU shrouds are very much a form over function thing, which is not something that goes together well with Fractal's design philosophy.


The biggest complaints I see about the case in regards to airflow are those that keep the stock 200mm fan. It's kinda sad to think of getting rid of it, but I definitely see it's limitations in a setup that needs a crazy amount of flow. Once I get Windows installed on that build, I'll have to do some testing for myself to see how everything goes. The last plans I have for it are to upgrade to 2x140mm in the front and go with a 'sensible' GPU like the RX 480, should it pan out to be everything AMD says it will be.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Findecanor*
> 
> Daz Mode has been selling Gentle Typhoons for a while now ... in black ... and with a PWM version.
> They have also been available on Taobao and other Asian market sites.
> 
> There are lots of copies that have fan-blades that _look_ like Gentle Typhoon, but which don't perform as well.
> Part of the reasons of GT's performance is obviously the the fan motor: it is _big_ and powerful. Also, each fan blade is really thick, and if you would slice one up you would see that its cross-section is curved, and not straight like many of the lookalikes.


Yes but the prices are over the top and international shipping and taxes and so on make it not worth it to buy from dazmode. Even if the Taobao are genuine the price is higher than a comparable fan bought locally.

Where Noctua could gain some ground is not make it again a 12cm fan but a 14cm one as that is where the shortage for development and better fans is.


----------



## Findecanor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Where Noctua could gain some ground is not make it again a 12cm fan but a 14cm one as that is where the shortage for development and better fans is.


They teased a 14cm design at last year's Computex, but with the large size of that fan hub I wonder if it is not just a mock-up made by scaling up the 12cm model and 3D-printing it.

(from the The [Official] Noctua Club thread.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fyrwulf*
> 
> If you're going to try and be clever with dead languages, have a clue first.


Who are you calling dead? I'm from Scandinavia and we spell it "Bifrost" here, without the dots. Ö is its own letter from O, with its own distinct sound. It is the same in German, BTW.
It hurts our eyes when Ö is used otherwise, for instance by metal bands.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Findecanor*
> 
> They teased a 14cm design at last year's Computex, but with the large size of that fan hub I wonder if it is not just a mock-up made by scaling up the 12cm model and 3D-printing it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (from the The [Official] Noctua Club thread.)
> Who are you calling dead? I'm from Scandinavia and we spell it "Bifrost" here, without the dots. Ö is its own letter from O, with its own distinct sound. It is the same in German, BTW.
> It hurts our eyes when Ö is used otherwise, for instance by metal bands.


Viking has talked


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> since apparantly everyone in this thread seems to know maybe the case gurus can help me out
> 
> cant choose between a
> 
> corsair air 540
> 
> or a deepcool genome ROG edition
> 
> the reason i will choose the genome is because of the water cooler built in
> 
> is their any other case like this that can out perform my h240x kit?
> 
> are their any other cases worth me looking at?? thanks alot!


EVGA Hadron Hydro comes to mind:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=110-MW-1002-K1





Not as flashy as the other two, especially the Genome, but it's a lot cheaper and gets the job done if you are wanting a small form factor build.


----------



## ondoy




----------



## cyph3rz

*Noctua presents a radiator enclosure with a colorful post at Computex 2016 (In Swedish)*


----------



## cyph3rz




----------



## cyph3rz

*Cooler Master MasterLiquid Pro 120 and 240 displayed at Computex 2016*


----------



## Fyrwulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Findecanor*
> 
> Who are you calling dead? I'm from Scandinavia and we spell it "Bifrost" here, without the dots. Ö is its own letter from O, with its own distinct sound. It is the same in German, BTW.
> It hurts our eyes when Ö is used otherwise, for instance by metal bands.


They're using the Romanized Old Norse spelling. And yes, I'm somewhat familiar with the complexities of Germanic languages.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Viking has talked


I'm half Danish and half Swedish and one of my ancestors is Eric the Red. If anybody around here is a Viking, it's me...


----------



## cyph3rz




----------



## cyph3rz

*Avexir stand - the best of computex pc?(in French)*


----------



## cyph3rz

*Silverstone's external graphics solution returns from the dead*






_Externally it is about the same chassis design as three years ago, and inside there is again a SFX PSU 450W - more than enough for any graphics card with a single GPU. Changes have instead been on the inside, where Gigabyte stands for electronics instead of Asus.

For the cooling of the inside, Silverstone has seen to it that all the hot air blown out of the top. On the right side panel are punched holes where the power supply draws in air, which is then blown up. During this sits a 120-mm fan that draws air directly on the graphics card, which is mounted "upside down" and therefore also blowing up all the air.

Gigabyte will sell the external graphics solution under the name GP T3GFX. The price is expected to land at $ 350 but this may change closer to launch._


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *Avexir stand - the best of computex pc?(in French)*


Ahh but that video is in that cah-razy French talk, who can even understand that silly cockamamie language? Not me, no sirree Bob.









I believe you get banned for talking that wacky French stuff here at ocn.


----------



## cyph3rz

*More Noctua*


----------



## cyph3rz

*Be Quiet shows flagship chassis Dark Base 900 @ Computex*


----------



## cyph3rz

*MSI shows X99A XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM @ Computex*


----------



## shilka

I need to get one of those Chromax covers for my NH-D15S.


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> since apparantly everyone in this thread seems to know maybe the case gurus can help me out
> 
> cant choose between a
> 
> corsair air 540
> 
> or a deepcool genome ROG edition
> 
> the reason i will choose the genome is because of the water cooler built in
> 
> is their any other case like this that can out perform my h240x kit?
> 
> are their any other cases worth me looking at?? thanks alot!


can anyone confirm if the genome supports mounting 1x 1080 watercooled verticlly in the window and another for SLI in any of the slots on the mobo? rampage v extreme


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I need to get one of those Chromax covers for my NH-D15S.


You and I both







.


----------



## cyph3rz

*Topre Real Force RGB is the keyboard with adjustable activation point*


----------



## cyph3rz




----------



## cyph3rz




----------



## DunePilot

I actually really really like these DIMMs with no heatsink... I'm not wild about the dragon though, perhaps snow camo instead.
I would buy the heck out of a snow camo set of these if I had a white build.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> You and I both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Add me !


----------



## cyph3rz




----------



## Thunderschnozzl

So ... any ETA on those next generation 120/140mm Noctua fans? (I gave up on the 200mm fan and the noise cancelling project thingy. Their R&D department sure is taking their time, don't they).

Also, any one here knows of an alternative to the NZXT's GRID+ V2 that actually works with Noctua's PWM fans. I don't think NZXT had any news on a GRID+ V3 or something like that in their booth


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thunderschnozzl*
> 
> So ... any ETA on those next generation 120/140mm Noctua fans? (I gave up on the 200mm fan and the noise cancelling project thingy. Their R&D department sure is taking their time, don't they).
> 
> Also, any one here knows of an alternative to the NZXT's GRID+ V2 that actually works with Noctua's PWM fans. I don't think NZXT had any news on a GRID+ V3 or something like that in their booth


I would not expect something from Noctua until the end of the year.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fyrwulf*
> 
> I'm half Danish and half Swedish and one of my ancestors is Eric the Red. If anybody around here is a Viking, it's me...


I'm Polish, we have beaten you







And im proud of that


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, that definitely makes sense, and I'm sure alone, the front intake does a lot better than the Evolv ITX as well. Definitely seems less restrictive.
> The biggest complaints I see about the case in regards to airflow are those that keep the stock 200mm fan. It's kinda sad to think of getting rid of it, but I definitely see it's limitations in a setup that needs a crazy amount of flow. Once I get Windows installed on that build, I'll have to do some testing for myself to see how everything goes. The last plans I have for it are to upgrade to 2x140mm in the front and go with a 'sensible' GPU like the RX 480, should it pan out to be everything AMD says it will be.


The 200mm fan is pretty worthless indeed, but its not the cause of the terrible GPU temps, its most definitely the shroud. I would't be surprised if the temps dropped 5°C or more just by removing the shroud and all the metal obstructions attached to it, even with the 200mm fan.

That's why the Define S Nano is a much better design, it has a clean airflow path to bot the GPU and CPU.


----------



## Bdonedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> So you're saying you can provide one example were slamming a GPU right against a perforated or solid cover provides better temps than a properly mounted GPU with room to breathe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an example my statement:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this speaks for itself.


Does it? Because you didn't include a graph that shows the most popular PSU shroud cases?...


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> Does it? Because you didn't include a graph that shows the most popular PSU shroud cases?...


No but it does show the case we were talking about, the Evolv ITX, and how its significantly worse than any other case on the graph. If you want to compile your own graph with cases with gpu shrouds tested with the GPU in close proximity to them, go have a ball. But its not worth my time to disprove your nonsense.

If you want to believe in your own little fantasy that PSU shrouds are not obstructions and improve airflow, that's fine. But don't go soiling this forum with misinformation.


----------



## Thunderschnozzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> Does it? Because you didn't include a graph that shows the most popular PSU shroud cases?...


You guys can see another example in the bit-tech's review of the Define Nano S here:http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cases/2016/03/04/fractal-design-define-nano-s-review/3.

According to that review, the GPU (GTX 980 3GB) Delta T inside the EVOLV ITX is only 3 degrees higher than in the Define Nano S and only 1 degree higher than in the NZXT Manta, the latter of which also has a PSU shroud that goes through the entire length of the case. So, Bdonedge, this example strengthen your side of the argument (i.e PSU shroud doesn't necessarily impedes GPU ventilation all that much).

However, according to the same review, the CPU ( i5-4670K at 4GHz) Delta T inside the EVOLV ITX is 15 degrees higher than in the Define Nano S and 17 degreeS higher than in the NZXT Manta.

So, you see Bdonedge, your problem is not the PSU shroud. It's that ill designed platform on top of the PSU shroud that is meant to hold an SSD/pump. It's simply sitting there, right in front of the intake 200mm fan, blocking all the air from reaching the CPU (and to some extant the GPU).

In the end, I have to agree with Gilles3000. A shroud may give the case a cleaner look, but it poops on the feng shui.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thunderschnozzl*
> 
> You guys can see another example in the bit-tech's review of the Define Nano S here:http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cases/2016/03/04/fractal-design-define-nano-s-review/3.
> 
> According to that review, the GPU (GTX 980 3GB) Delta T inside the EVOLV ITX is only 3 degrees higher than in the Define Nano S and only 1 degree higher than in the NZXT Manta, the latter of which also has a PSU shroud that goes through the entire length of the case. So, Bdonedge, this example strengthen your side of the argument (i.e PSU shroud doesn't necessarily impedes GPU ventilation all that much).
> 
> However, according to the same review, the CPU ( i5-4670K at 4GHz) Delta T inside the EVOLV ITX is 15 degrees higher than in the Define Nano S and 17 degreeS higher than in the NZXT Manta.
> 
> So, you see Bdonedge, your problem is not the PSU shroud. It's that ill designed platform on top of the PSU shroud that is meant to hold an SSD/pump. It's simply sitting there, right in front of the intake 200mm fan, blocking all the air from reaching the CPU (and to some extant the GPU).


Actually that 3°C difference is significant, since the fan config in the bit-tech review was more setup towards CPU cooling. If the front fan was moved down or both fans were placed in front, GPU temps would've been even lower.

But the little hard drive bracket is indeed and issue too.

Basically any obstructions in the airflow path are bad, be it hard drive cages, brackets or PSU shrouds. Anyone who tries to say otherwise has no idea how airflow works.


----------



## Thunderschnozzl

Ok, so it doesn't seem like NZXT is going to put out a GRID+ V3 fan controller that can work with the Noctua PWM fans in my Define Nano S. That means I'll have to settle for the GRID+ V2 and use 3pin fans if I want to be able to adjust their rpm based on GPU load. So, what do guys think:

2x http://www.amazon.com/Noiseblocker-NB-eLoop-B12-4-Bionic-2400rpm/dp/B00WV6ZUHO/ref=sr_1_10?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1465259244&sr=1-10&keywords=Noiseblocker+NB-eLoop

and

2x http://www.amazon.com/Noiseblocker-NB-eLoop-1400RPM-104-93CFM-28-5dBA/dp/B0149MBB16/ref=sr_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1465261577&sr=1-1&keywords=NB-eLoop+B14-3

or

2x http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835352021&ignorebbr=1

and

2x http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835352023&ignorebbr=1

The Noiseblocker eLoop fans have some weird "bionic loop rotor" with "position-invariant magnetic bearing NB-NanoSLI® 2" and "silent NB-EKA P2 Drive " (not a clue what any of that means). However, they do come with a 6-years warranty (the Fractal Design fans come with a 1- year warranty) and are way more powerful (almost like the Noctua industrial fans, but quieter)


----------



## realtomatoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thunderschnozzl*
> 
> Ok, so it doesn't seem like NZXT is going to put out a GRID+ V3 fan controller that can work with the Noctua PWM fans in my Define Nano S. That means I'll have to settle for the GRID+ V2 and use 3pin fans if I want to be able to adjust their rpm based on GPU load.


i use grid+ v2 to manage my 6 vardars ER rad fans. no issues there.


----------



## cyph3rz

*Bitspower tailors RGB water blocks for Geforce 1080 GTX partner manufacturers*

_(For the MSI GTX 1080 GAMING X, Asus GTX 1080 Strix, Gigabyte GTX 1080 G1 Gaming and others)_


----------



## cyph3rz

*More G.Skill DDR4-4500 memory modules*


----------



## hhuey5

xyz robots looks like sg1 replicators


----------



## cyph3rz

*MOD in Taiwan competition*


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *MSI VR Backpack - Promising or Too Ambitious?*


might have some military applications lol

battle armor in case u fall
plenty of heat sinks
lots of batteries

as long as u don't puncture your lithium battery
you won't go up like roman candle


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> The 200mm fan is pretty worthless indeed, but its not the cause of the terrible GPU temps, its most definitely the shroud. I would't be surprised if the temps dropped 5°C or more just by removing the shroud and all the metal obstructions attached to it, even with the 200mm fan.
> 
> That's why the Define S Nano is a much better design, it has a clean airflow path to bot the GPU and CPU.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> Does it? Because you didn't include a graph that shows the most popular PSU shroud cases?...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> No but it does show the case we were talking about, the Evolv ITX, and how its significantly worse than any other case on the graph. If you want to compile your own graph with cases with gpu shrouds tested with the GPU in close proximity to them, go have a ball. But its not worth my time to disprove your nonsense.
> 
> If you want to believe in your own little fantasy that PSU shrouds are not obstructions and improve airflow, that's fine. But don't go soiling this forum with misinformation.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thunderschnozzl*
> 
> You guys can see another example in the bit-tech's review of the Define Nano S here:http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cases/2016/03/04/fractal-design-define-nano-s-review/3.
> 
> According to that review, the GPU (GTX 980 3GB) Delta T inside the EVOLV ITX is only 3 degrees higher than in the Define Nano S and only 1 degree higher than in the NZXT Manta, the latter of which also has a PSU shroud that goes through the entire length of the case. So, Bdonedge, this example strengthen your side of the argument (i.e PSU shroud doesn't necessarily impedes GPU ventilation all that much).
> 
> However, according to the same review, the CPU ( i5-4670K at 4GHz) Delta T inside the EVOLV ITX is 15 degrees higher than in the Define Nano S and 17 degreeS higher than in the NZXT Manta.
> 
> So, you see Bdonedge, your problem is not the PSU shroud. It's that ill designed platform on top of the PSU shroud that is meant to hold an SSD/pump. It's simply sitting there, right in front of the intake 200mm fan, blocking all the air from reaching the CPU (and to some extant the GPU).
> 
> In the end, I have to agree with Gilles3000. A shroud may give the case a cleaner look, but it poops on the feng shui.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Actually that 3°C difference is significant, since the fan config in the bit-tech review was more setup towards CPU cooling. If the front fan was moved down or both fans were placed in front, GPU temps would've been even lower.
> 
> But the little hard drive bracket is indeed and issue too.
> 
> Basically any obstructions in the airflow path are bad, be it hard drive cages, brackets or PSU shrouds. Anyone who tries to say otherwise has no idea how airflow works.


The GPU temps difference of 3C nearly falls into margin of error, but that does work both ways. I think the bigger issue with the Evolv ITX (and it's bigger brethren) is the front panel. It's the more restrictive piece here, and ultimately what I think makes it a worse performer than the Nano S. The shroud is obviously going to have some effect, but the Bit-tech review does help to show that it's not as drastic as you were making it sound earlier.

Conclusively, I would love to see reviewers actually using proper fan setups to review cases. I.e. I would have loved to see them put 2 x 140 in the Nano S as intake and the same for the Evolv ITX (that or 3x120). I understand why they don't as the cases need to be tested as they come, but I feel case reviews are hugely lacking in this aspect. In the end, if someone doesn't immediately see that the Nano S is going to offer better air cooling compared to the Evolv ITX just from the front panel design alone, then they are a bit delusional







.


----------



## realtomatoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *Bitspower tailors RGB water blocks for Geforce 1080 GTX partner manufacturers*


now that twim pump top and res looks sweet.


----------



## cyph3rz

*Ozone Strike Battle Spectra RGB and other keyboards*


----------



## cyph3rz

*MSI shows the first Intel Z270 motherboard for "Kaby Lake"*









_The motherboard and Z270 chipset will support both current and future Skylake Kabe Lake with its LGA1151 socket. Just MSI's model in place came with including a voltage supply 8 + 1 phase, 3 PCIe x16 slots for graphics cards, dual M.2 PCIe x4 connections, majority of USB 3.1 connections and plenty of other functionality we recognize from the current Z170 motherboards._


----------



## AuraNova

I really love the red accents on that MSI board.


----------



## cyph3rz

*Raijintek showed a closed water cooling system - without the pump*








_Closed water cooling systems today are more or less commonplace for enthusiast PCs, but it is a recurring phenomenon that the integrated pumps tend to make noise at least as much as the fans. Raijinteks solution is a water cooling system which has no pump, to keep down the volume.

The system works by not using water without a liquid with a low boiling point of about 40 degrees. The heat from the processor causes the liquid to evaporate, and begins to flow through a thick tube up to the radiator. There the liquid condenses and passes back down to the liquid block at the processor._


----------



## cyph3rz




----------



## Thunderschnozzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realtomatoes*
> 
> i use grid+ v2 to manage my 6 vardars ER rad fans. no issues there.


I've never ownd those. However, based on what I've gathered from forums, youtube videos, and online reviews, those have much higher static pressure and noise than the NB-eLoop fans. They're too much of an overkill for a case intake and exhaust fans, which is what I'm looking for. Also, I'm not a fan (no pun intended) of the dual ball bearing. The NB-eLoop fans are more expensive than the Fractal Design Venturi, but they are more powerful too and they fit perfectly with the color scheme of the Nano S.

Nevertheless, its good to know that the GRID+ V2 does work with other kinds of PWM fans. I guess the problem is the specific and unique PWM IC that Noctua uses in their fans.


----------



## KarathKasun

Oh, I know what fluid is in that pumpless AIO cooler now. XD

Its the same low vapor pressure liquid used in full immersion baths for high end HPC gear.


----------



## GHADthc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> They (Acer and Asus) are trying to milk more money on these 1080p monitors! I just hope that NO ONE will buy that old tech and overpriced trash!


What a pretencious thing to say...Maybe I amung others, would like to hit the rated 240hz that the panel is capable of (or get as close to as possible)..and dont have $3+ thousand to drop on something beefy like Sli 1080`s/Titans/Vegas to run 3k/4k..hell even hitting 144fps at 1440p is hard enough and costly enough....I`ll take this trash monitor thanks, I dont sit 2 metres away from my monitor on my desk, I dont need a 40" 4K monitor to squint at from afar or to crink my neck every night because I have to constantly move my head.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GHADthc*
> 
> What a pretencious thing to say...Maybe I amung others, would like to hit the rated 240hz that the panel is capable of (or get as close to as possible)..and dont have $3+ thousand to drop on something beefy like Sli 1080`s/Titans/Vegas to run 3k/4k..hell even hitting 144fps at 1440p is hard enough and costly enough....I`ll take this trash monitor thanks, I dont sit 2 metres away from my monitor on my desk, I dont need a 40" 4K monitor to squint at from afar or to crink my neck every night because I have to constantly move my head.


Same, a good small monitor with DSR and i'm happy.


----------



## LocutusH

Get back on track guys!


----------



## Dimensive




----------



## Catscratch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *In Win X-Frame 2.0 is a lavish test bench for connoisseur*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*


I'd actually like a test bench for my regular rig







One plexiglass shroud on this (vs dust) and it's perfect.


----------



## superhead91

Please keep the thread on topic.


----------



## shilka

http://www.techpowerup.com/223247/fsp-dagger-sfx-power-supply-pictured-up-close


----------



## ondoy




----------



## cyph3rz




----------



## cyph3rz




----------



## cyph3rz

*Wooting shows analog keyboard One at Computex 2016*


----------



## TUFinside

I got mostly impressed by the girls there, rather than hardware...sigh...


----------



## cyph3rz

*More Acer Predator X34P*


----------



## cyph3rz

*Ducky compact Air Bluetooth keyboard with Cherry MX switches*


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> I got mostly impressed by the girls there, rather than hardware...sigh...


+1 but no sigh.


----------



## cyph3rz

*More Galaxy HoF SSDs*


----------



## cyph3rz




----------



## cyph3rz




----------



## cyph3rz

*More Cooler Master showing a prototype Liquid Hybrid all-in-one water cooler*


----------



## cyph3rz

*Colorful showcases a concept motherboard which combines the B150 Intel Skylake with the graphics chip Nvidia GP104-200 - better known as the Geforce GTX 1070*


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *More Galaxy HoF SSDs*
> 
> ....


Lol, there we have it! "SSD WITH LED"

Topic can be closed.


----------



## xx9e02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Lol, there we have it! "SSD WITH LED"
> 
> Topic can be closed.


Wait, we still need M.2 or U.2 SSDs with LEDs!


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Lol, there we have it! "SSD WITH LED"
> 
> Topic can be closed.


Not until AMD or Intel releases a chip with LED's on the IHS.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> I got mostly impressed by the girls there, rather than hardware...sigh...


Too women depreciates as fast (if not faster) than hardware.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Lol, there we have it! "SSD WITH LED"
> 
> Topic can be closed.


SSD's are generally mounted where you can't even see them.

It's just gone too far now, soon we'll need an LED on every screw in the case...................


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> It's just gone too far now, soon we'll need an LED on every screw in the case...................


LED and RGB mania gone wild


----------



## cyph3rz




----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *More Acer Predator X34P*


That's a LED's LED monitor









Edit: Sorry i have some LEDs to puke....beuuarrrgh! ah, feel a little better now


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> That's a LED's LED monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Sorry i have some LEDs to puke....beuuarrrgh! ah, feel a little better now


You should remain slightly more fastidious and discerning, when choosing your next gastric intake umm dood.

One favorite takeaway from Computex 2016, the Vortex 40%. Please tell me its so much more than a prototype with show only status. Pleeese Vortex Please make it so.









http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iB...cQXJyVjyuZvcsrNdLk5DFW-k_zpstrjv2awr.jpg.html


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> You should remain slightly more fastidious and discerning, when choosing your next gastric intake umm dood.
> 
> One favorite takeaway from Computex 2016, the Vortex 40%. Please tell me its so much more than a prototype with show only status. Pleeese Vortex Please make it so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iB...cQXJyVjyuZvcsrNdLk5DFW-k_zpstrjv2awr.jpg.html


Cutest keyboard ever ! (don't worry for parenthesis, there should be a short or something magical)


----------



## Ithanul

....Where the tab key on that thing....good grief that keyboard would be a pain in command line with no tab key.

All so, is that two space bars on the bottom?


----------



## prjindigo

I'm waiting for them to make LED's with computers in them, maybe an LED with a fan in it and some LED's with LEDs in them.

Maybe we can get a case with "graphic equalizer readout" load state information for every component and port on the computer...


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> ....Where the tab key on that thing....good grief that keyboard would be a pain in command line with no tab key.
> 
> *All so, is that two space bars on the bottom?*


here's your tab key (i suppose







)


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> You should remain slightly more fastidious and discerning, when choosing your next gastric intake umm dood.
> 
> One favorite takeaway from Computex 2016, the Vortex 40%. Please tell me its so much more than a prototype with show only status. Pleeese Vortex Please make it so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iB...cQXJyVjyuZvcsrNdLk5DFW-k_zpstrjv2awr.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutest keyboard ever ! (don't worry for parenthesis, there should be a short or something magical)
Click to expand...

It may be cute but. for me, it would be completely useless. Too many vital keys are missing, such as some of the punctuation keys, commonly used symbols, number keys, end key, etc., all of which I use daily.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> here's your tab key (i suppose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Hmmm, that would be a bit better position if that is a tab key, but I have to agree above ^. There a lot of keys missing which would be a pain in the butt while doing certain things.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> It may be cute but. for me, it would be completely useless. Too many vital keys are missing, such as some of the punctuation keys, commonly used symbols, number keys, end key, etc., all of which I use daily.


Obviously that keyboard has not been designed with you in mind


----------



## shilka

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/in-win-psus-case-fans,32004.html#xtor=RSS-100
Not sure if In Win still have their own factory to make these units or if they are like Enermax and sold their factory off?


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> ....Where the tab key on that thing....good grief that keyboard would be a pain in command line with no tab key.
> 
> All so, is that two space bars on the bottom?


These kind of keyboards work with 1 or multiple function layers, that's probably whats the second spacebar is for. My guess is that the tab key is on the second layer of the caps lock.
More ofthen than not, 40% kkeyboards are fully programmable, so you can just set it up however you want.

On my 60%, the caps lock is a function key, the tab key's first layer is tab and second layers is caps lock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> It may be cute but. for me, it would be completely useless. Too many vital keys are missing, such as some of the punctuation keys, commonly used symbols, number keys, end key, etc., all of which I use daily.


They're not missing, just on another layer. I personally think 40%'s are a bit overkill, but 60% keyboards are very usable once you get used to it.


----------



## shilka




----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> It may be cute but. for me, it would be completely useless. Too many vital keys are missing, such as some of the punctuation keys, commonly used symbols, number keys, end key, etc., all of which I use daily.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously that keyboard has not been designed with you in mind
Click to expand...

Me and a million or so other people who actually need and use the missing keys. Obviously, this is a very niche product (and yes, I know you were being sarcastic).


----------



## cyph3rz




----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*


Some bastard broke off one of the V fins on that GN-0000 00 Gundam!
http://gundam.wikia.com/wiki/GN-0000_00_Gundam


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Me and a million or so other people who actually need and use the missing keys. Obviously, this is a very niche product (and yes, I know you were being sarcastic).


I agree it's a niche product, and while a bit sarcastic, i was teasing you


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> It may be cute but. for me, it would be completely useless. Too many vital keys are missing, such as some of the punctuation keys, commonly used symbols, number keys, end key, etc., all of which I use daily.


Perhaps this larger 60% keyboard would even more greatly satisfy the highstocking lady of the realm.

highstocking?









And here's some ice cream for you.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Perhaps this larger 60% keyboard would even more greatly satisfy the highstocking lady of the realm.
> 
> highstocking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's some ice cream for you.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics


Or perhaps a a proper 60% keyboard that isn't missing keys on the bottom row?


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

How about this one?



All seriousness aside, this is the one I use. I could live without the LCD screen (it is nice to have, though) but I consider the num pad and macro keys to be essential! It's a pity Logitech has discontinued this one since I have yet to see a full keyboard with this many macro keys. I bought a spare and I'm considering buying another one while they are still available. Mayhap after I get paid next month.


----------



## Thunderschnozzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> How about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> All seriousness aside, this is the one I use. I could live without the LCD screen (it is nice to have, though) but I consider the num pad and macro keys to be essential! It's a pity Logitech has discontinued this one since I have yet to see a full keyboard with this many macro keys. I bought a spare and I'm considering buying another one while they are still available. Mayhap after I get paid next month.


I use Corsair K95, which is pretty similar to yours, minus the LCD screen. However, I don't use the macro keys at all. Never found any reason to. Maybe I should assign some functions to them. Seems a waste not to.


----------



## Dimensive




----------



## cyph3rz




----------



## cyph3rz




----------



## cyph3rz




----------



## cyph3rz




----------



## cyph3rz




----------



## speedyeggtart

TLDR of this thread and Computex 2016:


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thunderschnozzl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> How about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> All seriousness aside, this is the one I use. I could live without the LCD screen (it is nice to have, though) but I consider the num pad and macro keys to be essential! It's a pity Logitech has discontinued this one since I have yet to see a full keyboard with this many macro keys. I bought a spare and I'm considering buying another one while they are still available. Mayhap after I get paid next month.
> 
> 
> 
> I use Corsair K95, which is pretty similar to yours, minus the LCD screen. However, I don't use the macro keys at all. Never found any reason to. Maybe I should assign some functions to them. Seems a waste not to.
Click to expand...

it's more than just a waste; you are missing out on a slick way to simplify your typing. Have a long email address you have to frequently type out? Assign it to a macro key. Have URLs for software ro products you frequently recommend here? Assign each one to a macro key and, if your keyboard doesn't have a ridiculously low character limit per key, you can even add supportive text with the URL and pull it all up with a single keystroke.

Core Temp (use the U.S. Mirror)

I "typed" the above with a single keystroke.

Do you frequently have to go to the character map to find a character that isn't found on a keyboard? Assign the character code for the character to a macro key. I can type - ° ¢ © € with only a single, quick keystroke for each one instead of looking up each one on the character map and manually typing the character code (ALT+0176 to get the ° character, for example).

Depending on how many characters your keyboard will allow on a single macro key, you may be able to program in a complete paragraph or few on advice you give out frequently, then all you will need is a single keystroke to "type" the entire spiel.

You can also program keyboard shortcuts that will take you to places in the computer. For example, instead of going to the Start menu, clicking on Computer, then clicking on whatever drive you want to look at, just assign a shortcut to that drive and program it to a macro key. I have a macro key that takes me directly to the Task Manager.

I'll admit that I'm spoiled rotten by macro keys especially since I type using the Scriptural method (seek and ye shall find).


----------



## ondoy




----------



## Taint3dBulge

Did I miss the EVGA motherboards.. I looked through all the pics? Was there any?


----------



## JackCY

We need more pictures of people not just hardware


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Did I miss the EVGA motherboards.. I looked through all the pics? Was there any?


Go to the top of any page in a thread and look for the entry that says Search This Thread, click on it, and type in what you are looking for, in this case, EVGA.


----------



## The Robot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Did I miss the EVGA motherboards.. I looked through all the pics? Was there any?


There weren't any.
http://techreport.com/news/30211/evga-computex-2016-custom-pascal-cards-new-psus-and-more
Onyl these and their new case.


----------



## TK421

Anyone have info on the EVGA AIO CPU cooler and GPU with QDCs?


----------



## Dimensive

First Interchangeable Mini-STX Cases With ECS Motherboard


----------



## Dimensive

I'm guessing there won't be much more from Computex, now I'm looking forward to E3.


----------



## cyph3rz

*ADATA prepares both affordable and lavish NVMe SSDs*


----------



## cyph3rz




----------



## cyph3rz

*Enermax new fans help to keep your computer free of dust*





_Enermax shows a new series of fans that will help keep your computer free of dust with Dust Free Rotation technology. The patented fan works like a standard fan but spins backwards periodically for 10 seconds._


----------



## Dimensive

G.SKILL Achieves DDR4 5189.2MHz and 12 Overclocking Records in 8 Benchmarks


----------



## cyph3rz




----------



## cyph3rz




----------



## Rei86

Any idea when the inwin X-Frame 2.0 will be out?

Ready to dump the 900D.


----------



## cyph3rz

*LIAN LI PC-Y6A Silver Aluminum Yacht case from Computex now available @ Newegg







*



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112532


----------



## Dimensive




----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *LIAN LI PC-Y6A Silver Aluminum Yacht case from Computex now available @ Newegg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112532


These have been out for a very long time.


----------



## cyph3rz

*More ROCCAT SUORA mechanical keyboard and more*


----------



## cyph3rz

*I-ROCKS @ Computex 2016*


----------



## cyph3rz

*More LIAN LI transparent desktop and more*


----------



## cyph3rz

*Team Group shows iPhone case with magnetic wireless charging and more*


----------



## Dimensive




----------



## cyph3rz

*ASUS mania*


----------



## cyph3rz




----------



## cyph3rz




----------



## cyph3rz

*More Ducky*


----------



## cyph3rz

*More Intel*


----------



## cyph3rz

*AKiTiO THUNDERBOLT 3*


----------



## Dimensive

I stand completely corrected about their not being much more coming from Computex.


----------



## cyph3rz

*Chinese company Titans Game FORGAME*


----------



## slothiraptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *Chinese company Titans Game FORGAME*


any info on that monitor?


----------



## cyph3rz

*SHARKOON*


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slothiraptor*
> 
> any info on that monitor?


No info yet.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *LIAN LI PC-Y6A Silver Aluminum Yacht case from Computex now available @ Newegg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112532


Does it float?


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Does it float?


People have been joking about and criticizing this case.


----------



## cyph3rz

*Thecus NAS solutions*


----------



## Gungnir

That Lego keyboard that i-Rocks showed off is actually kinda cool, if probably not very useful. I wonder how tight the manufacturing tolerances are.


----------



## cyph3rz

*Logitech video conferencing solutions*


----------



## cyph3rz

*Toshiba with its partners display high performance storage devices*


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *LIAN LI PC-Y6A Silver Aluminum Yacht case from Computex now available @ Newegg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112532
> 
> 
> 
> Does it float?
Click to expand...

For that price, it had better float!


----------



## cyph3rz

*Genius @ Computex*







lt=" photo 9 1_zpsmecrpyaf.jpg"/>


----------



## cyph3rz

*RiTEK @ Computex*


----------



## cyph3rz

*AOC @ Computex*


----------



## cyph3rz

*Superchanne Depending Broadcom (SAMA) @ Computex*


----------



## cyph3rz

*PhotoFast @ Computex*


----------



## cyph3rz

*EDIMAX @ Computex*


----------



## cyph3rz

*More COLORFUL*


----------



## cyph3rz

*More Raijintek*


----------



## cyph3rz

*That VIVE*


----------



## ToTheSun!

Guys, pinch me, so i know that those glossy (or low haze) AGON monitors were real.


----------



## Rei86

Colorful is making full out Mobos and everything now?


----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy




----------



## charlesquik

970A gaming pro carbon is classy as hell


----------



## cyph3rz

*Plextor*


----------



## cyph3rz

*Reeven Rheia - soundproof aluminum chassis*


----------



## cyph3rz

*Patriot*


----------



## cyph3rz

*Xigmatek shows mITX LAN chassis*


----------



## cyph3rz

*It's crucial*


----------



## cyph3rz

*Raidmax*


----------



## cyph3rz

*More BitFenix*


----------



## TK421

computex in a nutshell this year


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> computex in a nutshell this year
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


In a Christmas nutshell


----------



## Dimensive

Computex 2016: Designs by Clark Griswold


----------



## Dimensive




----------



## paskowitz

Good God at that 8 Pack build. Looks like a bomb from Die Hard or 24, in a good way.


----------



## Ithanul

O lord. Yeah, they kind of went nuts with RGBs this year for sure. At least there was few interesting things.

Just bum hardly anything in SFF was shown or even ITX boards. I still got one Compact Splash case I still figuring out which CPU/mobo combo I want in it. Was hoping for some ITX X99 mini beasts.


----------



## ondoy




----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> O lord. Yeah, they kind of went nuts with RGBs this year for sure. At least there was few interesting things.
> 
> Just bum hardly anything in SFF was shown or even ITX boards. I still got one Compact Splash case I still figuring out which CPU/mobo combo I want in it. Was hoping for some ITX X99 mini beasts.


I was disappointed in the lack of mATX/ITX motherboards overall.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> I was disappointed in the lack of mATX/ITX motherboards overall.


Indeed. At least they had some of the NUCs and weird small cylinder case. But darn it, some small mobos would of been nice.


----------



## cyph3rz

*More Antec*


----------



## cyph3rz

*More Acer*


----------



## ondoy




----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Colorful is making full out Mobos and everything now?


Colorful is the no1 VGA brand in terms of sales in China. They have been making motherboards and a big lineup of GPUs for a long time now. They just don't sell them or hardly sell them outside of Asia.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Colorful is the no1 VGA brand in terms of sales in China. They have been making motherboards and a big lineup of GPUs for a long time now. They just don't sell them or hardly sell them outside of Asia.


I remember hearing about that but I kind of forgot. They actually have some pretty nice looking mobos... Very aesthetically similar to MSI.


----------



## shilka




----------



## GetToTheChopaa

Unwilling to go through 1100+ posts. Someone who's up-to-date, please let me know if any mATX x99 motherboard were announced!
Will +REP, thank you in advance!

*EDIT*:







Thanks!







Rep'd


----------



## ondoy

none....


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GetToTheChopaa*
> 
> Unwilling to go through 1100+ posts. Someone who's up-to-date, please let me know if any mATX x99 motherboard were announced!
> Will +REP, thank you in advance!
> 
> *EDIT*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep'd


Sorry, there were some mATX boards, but I think they were only for Skylake.


----------



## cyph3rz




----------



## cyph3rz




----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Sorry, there were some mATX boards, but I think they were only for Skylake.


Where?


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Where?


MSI:
http://www.hardwarezone.com.sg/feature-these-are-10-latest-msi-motherboards-seen-computex-taipei-2016/b150m-mortar-arctic
http://www.hardwarezone.com.sg/feature-these-are-10-latest-msi-motherboards-seen-computex-taipei-2016/b150m-bazooka-plus

SuperMicro: http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/Core/Z170/C7Z170-M.cfm


----------



## Dimensive




----------



## ondoy




----------



## ondoy

thanks for coming, till next year...


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> thanks for coming, till next year...


thanks again for posting.


----------



## TUFinside

Special thanks to cyph3rz


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Special thanks to cyph3rz


Thanks! And thank you to everyone who contributed in here.


----------



## JackCY

Thx for the show girls


----------



## prznar1

WHOA WHOA WHOA. Where are the stewardess pictures







Guys. GUYS, you think everything is about pc parts? :>


----------



## Dimensive




----------



## whitrzac

Watercool all the things!

Apparently no one has figured out that they make waterproof LED strips that could be put into tubing....


----------



## Dimensive




----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That guy is doing better and better, only the EVGA cards looked nice at my eyes.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> That guy is doing better and better, only the EVGA cards looked nice at my eyes.


Did you saw his video about rgb leds?


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Did you saw his video about rgb leds?


nope, link ?

This ? :



Nope, i think i found it, starts with a wake up from nightmare with "RGB !!" ,haha !


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*


----------



## StyM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> thanks for coming, till next year...


thanks too...


----------



## Kai`

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCArch*
> 
> Would love to see more of the Silverstone KL07. It's one of the first things I've been interested so far. Nice clean lines and jet black, right up my alley


http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=680&area=en


----------

